# Lohnt sich der Wiedereinstieg?



## Berserkerkitten (26. September 2010)

Wie so viele Spieler habe auch ich direkt zu Release mit WAR angefangen und wenige Wochen später wieder aufgehört. Und aus unerfindlichen Gründen bekomme ich plötzlich wieder Lust auf das Spiel. Den Serverumzug scheint mein Account nicht überlebt zu haben, jedenfalls kennt das Accountmanagement-System meine Email nicht. Doch halb so wild - fange ich halt von vorne an.

Und wo ich grade so schön am Downloaden bin - lohnt sich die Mühe überhaupt noch? Sind die Server halbwegs gefüllt? Wie sieht es mit Szenario-Wartezeiten aus? Und ist das Spiel so verseucht von Hacks und Goldsellern, wie man hier im Forum teilweise liest? Und vor allem - wie zum Geier bezahlt Ihr das Spiel? Ich habe genau zwei Auswahlmöglichkeiten - Prepaid-Karte und Kreditkarte. Haben die noch nie was von PayPal gehört? Die Prepaidkarten gibt's im Internet für um die 30 Dollar pro Stück. Ist WAR das wert?

Natürlich komme ich jetzt erst mal in den Genuss der "endless Trial", aber mehr als einen Ersteindruck werde ich mir dadurch wohl nicht verschaffen können - ich kann ja nicht beurteilen, ob die kostenpflichtigen Tiers ebenso aktiv sind wie T1. Ein paar Eindrücke und Meinungen wären da sehr hilfreich. Besten Dank vorab. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## d0Shisha (26. September 2010)

Hi,
Also ich hab auch gerade wieder neu angefangne (vor knapp 3 wochen) und ich muss sagen es lohnt sich derbe!
Dusst nur den richtigen Server wählen.
Ich kann nur Badlands empfehlen es ist immer was los und 1-2 Kt´s sind eig immer unterwegs.
Ich hoffe es hilft dir.
Lg
d0Shisha


----------



## Berserkerkitten (26. September 2010)

Hm, mein Kumpel Sethek spielt m.W. auch auf Badlands, vielleicht ist das gar keine schlechte Idee. Wo kauft Ihr Eure Rubbelkarten für das Spiel? 30 Kröten für 60 Tage sind mir ehrlich gesagt etwas zu heftig. Eine 30-Tageskarte würde mir erst mal reichen.


----------



## d0Shisha (26. September 2010)

Ja ich habe mir auch ne 30 tage karte gekauft!
Allerdings online und das war ein mega stress weil erst der Code nicht kam und ich mich dann mit denen rumärgern musste...
Ich würde sie mir im Laden kaufen.
(Sollteste Ordnung machen kannst du mir ja ne PM mit dem Namen deines Chars schicken und ich schick dir dann meinen dann können wir nen bissel daddlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Rhaven (26. September 2010)

Schau mal im EA-Store vorbei. Dort kannst du zwischen 30 und 60 Tagen wählen. 

Bezahlmethoden dort sind PayPal, Giropay, C&B und Kreditkarte ;> (Wirst auch durch klicken auf den Link im Acc Management zum EA Store weitergeleitet!)

/Edit: Ich hatte bisher keine Probleme was die Codes betrifft. Ich weiß nicht ob es die gametimecards noch im Laden gibt, das wäre natürlich die sicherste wenn auch umständlichere Variante 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (26. September 2010)

Hmm... EA-Store klingt wirklich nach der besten Lösung, zumal mir PayPal einfach die liebste Zahlungsmethode ist. Der Download läuft jetzt, dann werde ich wohl wieder bei der Ordnung anfangen und bei Interesse am Ende meiner Trialzeit für 30 Tage auf Badlands anfangen. Schaumermal, was daraus wird. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke Euch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Eiweh, das ist aber noch arg durchwachsen. Das Spiel sieht toll aus, läuft problemlos und ich habe sofort Zutritt zu Szenario-Kämpfen, aber dort fallen nur Level 12 Gegenstände, mit denen ich logischerweise nix anfangen kann. Anscheinend gibt's aber auch nirgends einen Laden, in dem ich zum Beispiel wenigstens mal ein Einhandschwert und einen ersten Schild kaufen könnte, geschweige denn bessere Ausrüstung. Ich weiß, dass es Ausrüstungsgegenstände für PvE-Quests gibt, aber ehrlich gesagt reizt mich PvP ganz einfach mehr. Und was im Advice-Chat an Goldspam abgeht, hält echt keine Sau aus. Bin mir ehrlich gesagt nicht sicher, was ich derzeit davon halten soll.


----------



## Rhaven (27. September 2010)

Im ersten KL, egal ob Order oder Destro, bekommst du die ersten Waffen und Rüstungen (Ich glaube ab Stufe 5, Rufrang 3, bin mir da aber nicht so sicher). 

Ich persönlich hab immer durch Quests bis Stufe 5 bzw 6 gelevelt, und dann am RvR respektive den Szs teilgenommen. Kam so eigentlich immer gut zurecht.
Außerdem gibts im T1 ja schon die ersten Einflussbelohnungen. Die sind auch nicht schlecht für den Anfang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## C0ntra (27. September 2010)

Hole dir für den Spam ein Anti-Spam Addon, wie z.B. Cramthespam bei curse.com. Seitdem man mit der Trial nicht mehr im Ratschlagschannel schreiben kann, ist der Spam aber schon deutlich zurück gegangen.

Wenn du die Trial hast, kannst du doch nimmer auf Badlands anfangen, da wurde doch das erstellen neuer Trial Chars wegen Überbevölkerung gestoppt.
Items gibt es im KL, wie schon gesagt, schau dir dort alle Händler an und Questgeber (RvR Quests).
Es droppen im SZ nur noch Level 12 Items, entsprechend zum Spielerlevel 11. Niedriger Items gibt es nur noch bei Mobs bis max Level 10. 
Hat aber den Vorteil, das du mit Level 12 dann gleich Schultern und andere relativ gute Items hast, wenn du ins T2 kommen solltest.


----------



## Phash (27. September 2010)

wenn du einfach die ersten 2 PQs und die ersten 5 Quests machst bist du schon lvl 4 / 5, hast ne gute Waffe und auch n bissl Krams zum anziehen, danach würd ich mich in die Schlacht werfen.

Im ersten KL gibts nen Händler, der dir grüne Sachen für lvl 5 verkauft (Waffen, Schild, Ringe, Schuhe, Brust). 

Für ein paar Marken gibts dann auch schon das erste Set ab Lvl 7 (3) / 8 (5 oder 10 Marken).

die Items die du findest sind meistens lvl 12+, was das rvr n bissl balancierter macht, da so keiner mit OP Klamotten im RvR T1 rumrennt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man merkt aber direkt einen Unterschied, ob einer schon bissl was anhat oder nicht...




Falls du an dem recruit-a-friend Programm interessiert bist (damit kann man afaik überall Chars erstellen), dann melde dich einfach mit eMail Adresse und Vorname per PN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## looserben (27. September 2010)

Hab auch vor etwa einem Monat wieder mit WAR auf Badlands abgefangen. Hatte ehemals auch 40er aber nun wieder bei 0 angefangen. Komplett nur opvp/Szenarien und das geht echt fix und is prima viel los auf badlands. Mir macht es aktuell wieder sehr viel Spaß und gibt einige deutsche Gilde auf dem Server :-)


----------



## Berserkerkitten (27. September 2010)

Na ja, Servertransfer vom Trial-Server zu Badlands wäre ja kein Problem, falls ich nach der Trial bleiben will. Danke für all die Tips, nochmal.

Ähem... auch wenn das jetzt etwas noobelig klingt - was zum Geier ist ein "KL"?


----------



## Primus Pilus (27. September 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Ähem... auch wenn das jetzt etwas noobelig klingt - was zum Geier ist ein "KL"?




"Kriegslager" bzw. im englischen dann wohl "war camp".

Grüße
Primus Pilus


----------



## Berserkerkitten (27. September 2010)

Okdiedokie - dann danke ich einstweilen für die allgemeine Geduld und die Aufklärungsarbeit und stürze mich mal ins Gefecht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhaven (27. September 2010)

Primus schrieb:


> "Kriegslager" bzw. im englischen dann wohl *"war camp"*.
> 
> Grüße
> Primus Pilus



Folglich wäre die Abkürzung dafür *"WC"*. *Hust*


----------



## Primus Pilus (27. September 2010)

Rhaven schrieb:


> Folglich wäre die Abkürzung dafür *"WC"*. *Hust*



Ja, das liest man immer wieder mal .... "sammeln uns vor dem wc" ... oder "1 KT Destro/Order vor unserem wc" ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Primus Pilus


----------



## wiligut (27. September 2010)

Für die Beteiligung am oRvR erhälst du "blaue" Einflusspunkte. Ist der Balken voll kannst du dir als Belohnung Schmuck, Rüstung und ne Waffe abholen. Idealerweise holst du dir im T1 das 2teilige, für Marken kaufbare Rüstungsset und ergänzt den Rest durch den Einflusskram, Szenariowaffe und den grünen kaufbaren Schmuck vom Rufhändler.

Bis Level 7/8 ist ev. etwas schwierig, aber so ab Level 8 mit dem oben beschriebenen Gear fährst du Erfolge ein.


----------



## C0ntra (27. September 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Na ja, Servertransfer vom Trial-Server zu Badlands wäre ja kein Problem, falls ich nach der Trial bleiben will. Danke für all die Tips, nochmal.



_"Important Badlands Server Update - 9/17/2010_ _Andy Belford | Customer Service | 09/17/2010 @ 01:29:40 EST _ _Greetings! __
__In an effort to promote a healthy gameplay environment on all of WAR’s servers, we will be disabling all free character transfers to the Badlands server effective Thursday, 9/23/2010. This transfer rule affects all reenlistment transfers and all transfers of characters under Rank 10. Characters may still be transferred to any other server, including the following: Athel Loren (FR), Carroburg (DE), Drakenwald (DE), Gorfang, Iron Rock, Karak Azgal, Karak Norn, and Volkmar. __
__On the same date we will also be disabling all Endless Trial account creation and play on the Badlands server. Players who have Endless Trial characters on the Badlands server may transfer them to any other live server listed above by visiting the Mythic Account Management site (https://accounts.eamythic.com/).__
__Thank you for your continued support and we’ll see you on the battlefield. "_

Dem Text entnehme ich, das es nicht mehr möglich ist, auf Badlands einen Trial Char zu erstellen/zu spielen, geschweige denn auf diesem Server zu wechseln.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (27. September 2010)

Arrrr Kacke! Danke für die Info! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## C0ntra (27. September 2010)

Wenn du einen deutschen Server willst, dann nimm Drakenwald, hat auch Vorteile, wenn man seine Gegner besser kennt oder in Foren mit und über sie lästert. ;-)
Auch wenn ich es problemlos verstehen würde, ich finde es entspannter mich in meiner Muttersprache mit Leuten zu unterhalten.

Wenn wir Primetime haben, dann ist Karak-Norn viel besser bevölkert als Badlands, es ist auch der vollste Euro Server. Wenn du da Zugang zu dts. Gilden findest, dann wäre auch das eine Möglichkeit.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (27. September 2010)

Ich werde mich wohl von einem Kollegen per Buddy-Key nach Badlands einladen lassen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Trotzdem danke. ^^


----------



## Sethek (28. September 2010)

Ja Heilandsack,

Sach doch watt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jo, ich bin auf dem Server "Laglands" unterwegs. Ganz untypisch allerdings auf Seiten der Ordnung :O)
Ich hab grad nicht alzuviel Zeit (die Pflicht ruft), werd mich aber heut Abend nochmal melden (so um 8 rum wieder vom Brötchenverdienen zuhause).

Einstweilen ein paar Dinge:

1. Deinen account gibbet schon noch. Der heisst jetzt nur anders, nämlich "Accountname_Eur" wobei Accountname eben dein...nunja, accountname ist, die Gänsefüßchen wegfallen und überhaupt.

2. Deine Chars auf nicht mehr existenten Servern kannst Du in der Accountverwaltung transferieren.

3. Trials: Nachdem du evtl. vorher al reingucken willst anstatt gleich zu löhnen: Es sollen wie erwähnt trials auf laglands dichtgemacht werden - Schon seit einigen Tagen. Zwar kann ich mich nach wie vor lustig einloggen mit meinem trialaccount, aber wie lange, das weiss keiner.

4. Bugs: Gibbet noch, keine Sorge. Auf Laglands ist derzeit die Stabilität relativ für die Tonne, dafür ist die Aktivität halt auch extrem. T1-Scenario-pop in unter 5 Minuten quasi 24/7, dauernd watt los im open - das hat schon was für sich und war für mich der Punkt, wieder einzusteigen. Alternativ bin ich auf Zerstörungsseite auf Karak-Azgal unterwegs, der Britenserver (naja, einer von 2) und da isses schon deutlich dünner, aber dafür auch stabiler.

Evtl. hab ich hier irgendwo noch nen buddykey rumfliegen, suchen ist allerdings auf Abend verlegt.
Lass Dich einfach mal sehen - evtl kann man ja mal n bischen im Team agieren, diesesmal sogar im Vent, jetzt, wo Du keine Angst mehr haben musst, dass ich Dich mit einer Hochleistungssportlerin der ehemaligen Deutschen Demokratischen Republik verwechsle, wenn dein Testosteron-Bass an mein Ohr dringt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In diesem Sinne
,Der Nörgelprälat


----------



## Phash (28. September 2010)

haben vorgestern mal testweise nen Char auf Karak-Azgal erstellt. Wir sind beide jeweils beim Szenariobeitritt gecrashed. Synchron, 2 mal jeder von uns beiden, dann sind wir wieder zu unseren Chars auf Drakenwald zurück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist Badlands stabiler als Karak-Azgal?


----------



## Rorgak (28. September 2010)

Lohnen?

hm war auch schon auf den Badlands aber der Server is definitiv überfüllt............ Karak Norn könnte auch noch was sein (englischer Server) nicht so voll, aber auch nciht so einsam wie Drakenwald. Und bitte nicht t1 als indikator für aktivität auf dem server nehmen. 

Ob es sich lohnt? Naja wenn du dich im Endcontend auf Dauerumgehauen werden von RR80ern einstellst und du damit leben kannst dann ja ansonsten nein.


----------



## C0ntra (28. September 2010)

Phash schrieb:


> Ist Badlands stabiler als Karak-Azgal?



Mitnichten!

Aber das ist halt das Problem, wenn alle den vollsten Server haben möchten, irgendwann ist das Maß voll und aus Lust wird Frust und da kann der arme Server dann auch nichts mehr für, wenn Hinz und Kunz aus überall in der Welt ausgerechnet dort spielen wollen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vernünftiger wäre es, sich zu überlegen, zu welcher Zeit man hauptsächlich spielen will und das ist nicht 24/7. Dann sucht man sich einen Server, wo gerade zu der Zeit viel oder am meisten los ist. Selbst wenn man mal in die Verlegenheit kommen sollte "außerplanmäßig" zu spielen, dann sollte man es auch mal verkraften, das weniger los ist.


PS: Bitte hört auf damit zu behaupten, das überall RR80 herum laufen, die einen umhauen! Ein Highlvl der schlecht spielt, stirbt auch, also macht es besser.


----------



## Phash (28. September 2010)

dann bleiben wir auf Drakenwald... und wenn ihr auch alle kommt is da wieder was los *g*

ne, im Ernst, im T1 und T2 ist dauernd was los, im T3 hat die Destro, trotz desolatem Gezerge, oft die Oberhand und T4 ist öfters mal eine Hauptstadt unter Belagerung


----------



## Berserkerkitten (28. September 2010)

Sethek schrieb:


> Ja Heilandsack,
> 
> Sach doch watt
> 
> ...



Tach Chef! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1. Jau - ich kann mich aber nicht mehr an den Accountnamen erinnern - ob _EU oder nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und da ich das Spiel dummerweise auf meine Email bei 1&1 registrieren ließ, kann ich mir die Daten auch nicht zuschicken lassen. Blöd, wa?

2. s.o.

3. Schon geschehen - Laglands steht für Trials nicht mehr zur Auswahl, zumindest für mich.

4. Da es keine (spielbaren) Skaven gibt *schnüff*, werd' ich wohl bei der Ordnung bleiben.

@Buddy-Key: Können wir mal machen, gern auch mit Voice, allerdings hat das noch Zeit. Mir fiel durch meinen Job gestern endlich eine Collector's Edition von Final Fantasy 14 in die Hände und jetzt rate mal, wer den Test schreibt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bin diese Woche vollends ausgelastet. Und Du kennst meine Aufmerksamkeitsspanne und meine Begeisterungsfähigkeit für neue Onlinespiele. Ich laufe hier ganz klar Gefahr, von FF14 restlos begeistert zu werden, mich einen Monat lang mit nichts anderem mehr zu beschäftigen und danach über Nacht das Interesse zu verlieren, wie in jedem anderen MMO. Und das wäre dann die Zeit für den Buddy-Key. Ich warne da nur schon mal vor, auch wenn ich es hasse, der Grund für Enttäuschung zu sein. Ich erinnere mich da an mindestens eine ähnliche Aktion in EQ2... *hüstel*
Wie dem auch sei - WAR bleibt erst mal auf der Platte und sobald ich wieder Zeit dafür habe, lasse ich von mir hören. Idealerweise im Laufe nächster Woche. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wiligut (28. September 2010)

Sorry, aber wer behauptet auf Drakenwald wäre nichts los oder es wäre gar "einsam" hat einen an der Waffel oder keinen Char auf dem Server. Wenn du flüssig spielen willst, kannst du auch auf Drakenwald nicht im T4 Zerg mitlaufen, sondern hälst dich besser in ner 6er Gruppe am Rand. Als ich mich letzte Woche gegen meine Gewohnheit zum Burgdeffen breitschlagen ließ (Kadrintal Südburg) gab es Lags von bis zu einer Minute länge. Das war unspielbar. Wem das zu "einsam" ist, der steht auch auf Weihnachtsshopping am 23.12. kurz vor Ladenschluss in Frankfurt auf der Zeil. Das ist nur was für Masochisten^^

Badlands ist der vollste WAR Server oder besser der überfüllteste, hab auch einen Char da, aber das die Bezeichnung "Laglands" nicht von ungefähr kommt, kann sich jeder potentielle Neueinsteiger/Wiederkehrer an seinen fünf Fingern abzählen.


----------



## Sethek (28. September 2010)

Soderla,

Hab das mal nachgeprüft,
Also auch wenn Du Dir das irgendwann mal anschauen magst, kannste dir das mit trial schenken. Läuft so, ich schick Dir ne E-Mail mit Link, da kannste dann nen account aufmachen, den dann zu nem Vollaccount upgraden mit einem Monat Spielzeit - und sobald Du das machst, krieg ich auch nen Monat.

Du müsstest also nichtmal heroisch ein Geschenk ablehnen - das machst Du zwar gerne, im konkreten Fall isses aber gar keins, weil ich dadurch null komma gar keine Einbußen habe. Ich geb dir den Key der Gametime-Card und Voila, mit einer GTC ham wir beide 30 Tage. 

Sobald Dein Test abgeschlossen und die Lust aufs Dauergrindfest verraucht ist, meld dich einfach. Und enttäuschen kannste mich eh nicht mehr seit der Sache mit dem Tittenbonus...errm, will heissen, ich hab schon Leutchens mit denen ich die alte Welt unsicher mache. Klar wärs cool, wenn man sich mal wieder online sehen würde, aber wenn Du nach 2 Tagen verschwinden solltest, ist das auch kein Beinbruch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In diesem Sinne,
Dein privater Heilbot
(BTW, rate mal was ich letztendlich doch in Warhammer spiele - richtig, Heiler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


Achja, @willi: Ich weiss nicht, wie es auf Drakenwald ist, aber Carroburg ist tot. Zumindest empfinde ich es so. Meine 40er auf dem Server verrotten, seit ich Laglands angetestet habe - trotz wiederkehrender Discos zwischen 21 und 24 Uhr bietet der Server so unglaublich viel mehr fürs Geld, dass ich mit Zähnen und Klauen meinen Platz da behaupten werde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich finds halt extrem toll, durch die lakes zu streifen mit meinem Siggi...alle 5 Meter - ungelogen - wird man von vorwitzigen halbnackten Weibern angesprungen. Klingt wie der feuchte Traum eines Pennälers, ist es auch. Action in der Art hab ich auf keinem anderen Server bekommen, ebenso wie tier-unabhängige scenario-pops in unter 5 Minuten, und das ist nunmal meine Welt, solo auf die Pirsch gehen oder schnelle Szenarien.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (28. September 2010)

30 Monate? Geil! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 EDIT: Mist, er hat's bemerkt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich werd' Tank mit Titten spielen, wie gehabt. Harhar.
Ich sag' bescheid, wenn ich wieder frei bin. Danke! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sethek (28. September 2010)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> 30 Monate? Geil!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hallo? Bin ich a) alt und b) komme grade aus der Arbeit? Ein bischen Fehlerspielraum wird doch wohl drin sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






> Ich werd' Tank mit Titten spielen, wie gehabt. Harhar.
> Ich sag' bescheid, wenn ich wieder frei bin. Danke!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Es gibt Dinge, die ändern sich niemals.
Wenn Du Deine Holde ebenfalls begeistern kannst und willst: Ich nehm auch gern 2 GTCs, in nächster Zeit steht eh nix an, was mich reizt (von nem kurzen LotRO-Ausflug abgesehen),


----------



## Berserkerkitten (28. September 2010)

Sorry - für mich als geborenen Korinthenkacker war das unwiderstehlich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das mit Claire ist 'ne Tolle Idee, die schleppe ich einfach auch an. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rorgak (30. September 2010)

Phash schrieb:


> dann bleiben wir auf Drakenwald... und wenn ihr auch alle kommt is da wieder was los *g*
> 
> ne, im Ernst, im T1 und T2 ist dauernd was los, im T3 hat die Destro, trotz desolatem Gezerge, oft die Oberhand und T4 ist öfters mal eine Hauptstadt unter Belagerung



Stimmt und da im t2 oder T3 immer so viel los ist versuchen alle mit Ratten/Champ Ratten Grind rauszukommen. Wer wissen will was viel heißt der muss echt badlands mal antesten, auch wenn der Server zu voll ist für meinen GEschmack. Aber da gibt es Kämpfe im rvr die wirst du auf drakenwald niemals finden.

Carroburg is tot, Drakenwald is eigentlich nur im T4 städnig was los so ab ca 10Uhr morgens bis in die nacht hinnein.


----------



## Lucyus (30. September 2010)

Rorgak schrieb:


> Stimmt und da im t2 oder T3 immer so viel los ist versuchen alle mit Ratten/Champ Ratten Grind rauszukommen. Wer wissen will was viel heißt der muss echt badlands mal antesten, auch wenn der Server zu voll ist für meinen GEschmack. Aber da gibt es Kämpfe im rvr die wirst du auf drakenwald niemals finden.
> 
> Carroburg is tot, Drakenwald is eigentlich nur im T4 städnig was los so ab ca 10Uhr morgens bis in die nacht hinnein.



Badlands? Meinst du zufällig das Badlands wo alle hingegangen sind, weil es da ja ach so toll ist und der Server nun 2-4 mal pro Woche down ist? ^^

Carroburg ist nicht tot, im t4 ist deutlich Aufwind und auch im t2/t3 mehr los. Wenn du sagst das Carroburg tot ist, dann musst du da ja auch einen Char haben. Welches Lvl hat der denn? 12? 14?

Wenn öfters unter der Woche genug Leute on sind um bis 2 oder 3 Uhr zocken zu können, dann kann man wohl kaum von tot reden


----------



## Sethek (30. September 2010)

Kein Grund, gereizt zu werden, Wächter von Carroburg.
Natürlich stellen aussagen, auch wenn ich sie absolut formuliere, wie in einem Forum nunmal üblich, meine persönlichen Meinungen und Erfahrungen dar. (Hast zwar nicht mich zitiert, aber da meine Aussagen doch recht deckungsgleich waren mit dem Zitatinhalt fühl ich mich einfach angesprochen )

Um Deine Frage zu beantworten:
Magus/Blackguard 40, Chosen 31, DoK 21, Shammy 20, diverse T1-Rubbelchars

Vielleicht habe ich ja einfach nur Pech, aber zu verschiedenen Anlässen habe ich jetzt schon Szenarienwartezeiten im Stundebereich erlebt, und zwar quer durch alle tiers. Ich kanns mir auch nicht aussuchen, nur zwischen 20 und 22 Uhr reinzuschneien, evtl. ists da ja wirklich erträglicher.

Was einen stört bzw über was man hinwegsehen kann, das entscheidet jeder für sich. Ich z.B. hab ganz aufgehört wegen der für mic so präsenten Carroburgschen Leere und immer wieder den selben Order-BW+KotBS+WP-Rubbeltrupps, die die Szenarienrandoms abgefarmt haben - sprich: einfach mal fix nen quickie war für mich so gut wie gar nicht drin. Wenn ich grad Stress habe, möcht ich halt nur mal 30 Minuten irgendwelches Zeug töten, und wenns dann entweder gar nix gibt oder eben nur den einen Farmtruppp auf der Pirsch, dann kann ichs auch gleich lassen.

Ich nehme die Stabilität auf laglands durchaus nicht in Schutz, aber ich kann damit leben, andere halt nicht, so wenig, wie mich Carroburg reizt. Solangs Dir gefällt ist doch alles in Butter.


----------



## Lucyus (1. Oktober 2010)

Du hast schon recht Sethek.

Es kommt auch immer darauf an was man für eine sorte Spieler ist. Mir z.B. ist es recht egal was ich mache, oRvR nichts los, also SC. Wenn im SC nur die Destro-Rubbelgruppen unterwegs sind, halt eine anständige Gruppe bauen und ich bin WL und meist mit IB+KotB/WH+WP und halt einem Random-Heiler/DD/Tank unterwegs. Ich persönlich habe noch nie Order-Grp im 2/2/2 Setup gesehen, vielleicht fallen sie mir nur nicht auf, liegt meist an der Seite die man spielt, das einem an der anderen immer das gleiche auffällt ;-)

Es geht mir halt nur darum, das der Server alles andere als tot ist, auch wenn einige das so empfinden mögen. Aber wenn immer wieder in verschiedenen Foren gesagt wird das der Server tot ist, wird er es auch bald sein, weil potentielle neue Spieler dadurch von dem Server abgeschreckt werden.


----------



## OldboyX (1. Oktober 2010)

Naja, tot ist er wohl erst dann, wenn er vom Netz genommen wird. Carroburg ist aber der am schlechtesten bevölkerte Server, dazu gibts Statistiken und das kannst du auch (wenn du lustig bist) selbst überprüfen (falls du den Statistiken nicht glaubst) indem du jeden Tag zur selben Zeit auf allen Servern einlogst und Stichproben der Spieler nimmst die gerade Online sind (z.B. Gilden anzeigen lassen mit den meisten Mitgliedern Online oder so). Klar gibts den ein oder anderen, der keine Gilde hat oder auf "anonym" rumläuft, aber da das auf jedem Server so sein wird verfälscht das die Ergebnisse wenig bis gar nicht.

Zudem solltest vielleicht auch du mal über den Tellerrand schauen und dich auf einen anderen Server wagen. Der Unterschied in Scenario Qeue-time etc. ist teilweise schon gewaltig, da bin ich ganz auf Setheks Seite (vor allem da ich auch der gleiche Typ Spieler bin, einloggen und dann muss es möglich sein in den 30 Minuten die ich habe auch "PVP" zu machen. Erst 30 Minuten Gruppe bauen, dann 10 Minuten Warteschleife oder 15 Minuten von A nach B reiten um wen " zu suchen" das ist nichts für mich.)


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (1. Oktober 2010)

Ja aber es reicht schon das empfinden zu und schon gehen die Leute net mehr on. Wenn man bei anderen SErvern wie Badlands und Karak Norn oder wie der Zweite gut besuchte Englische heißt ca. 10 Minuten rechnen muss, wenn es mal schlechter kommt oder 2-5 Minuten wenn es aktiver ist. Dann ist es doch gut. Man geht on meldet sich an und zockt fertig und das will man. Wenn man aber on kommt und 30 Minuten warten muss oder man mit seiner KT gegen überzahl steht und abgefarmt wird oder das man in ein SC von STamms kommt etc. Das ganze ist halt blöde und wenn man mal on kommen will, hat man keine Stamm =) oder eher wenig. Meine gibt auch Leute die gehen nur on, wenn ihre Stamm da ist. Aber an sich, ist sowas ein Grund den Server zu wechseln.
Zu lange warte Zeiten und wenn was ist, dann hat man entweder ne Überzahl gegen sich oder Unterzahl im O-RVR. Klar hat man auch Glück mal die richtige größe zu teffen. Aber das gefühlte langt schon zu für einige, um eben auf zuhören oder den Server zu wechseln. T4 ist halt kein wirklicher vergleich, mit dem Rest des Servers. DA T4 keiner mehr durchs Level verlassen muss oder verlässt. Man ist ja im T4 gefangen und gezwungen, damit ist dort ja immer was los. Nur hin kommen, ist so abhängig von den Leuten die Leveln, Twinks und dem interesse an einem Server. Das eben die deutschen Server recht wenig Leute haben. Natürlich ist was los.
Aber ich teste es derzeit wieder und wirkt schon nervig, wenn man im T3 kämpft und nie ein SC aufgeht, erst nach 30 Minuten oder mehr. Da kommt man nie an die Marken, die man mal möchte und kommt so langsam vorran und wenn halt im O-RVR kein GEgner ist und man nur NSC jagt, ist es auch recht öde.

Daher das Gefühlte langt zu, dass ein Server uninteressant wird und T4 ist kein Vergleich. Die niedrigen T Gebieten, machen den Zustrom aus und wenn dort im T1-T2 nicht viel los ist, verlieren die Leute lust und die wenigen die es bis T3 schaffen, müssen recht aktiv sein, dass sie dann entlich ins T4 kommen und alternativen wie Länder der Toten gibt es im T3 ja nicht mehr. Und gerade T2 und T3 lebt von Leuten die leveln und twinken und neu dazukommen. T4 ist auf allen Server recht aktiv. Bei WOW gibt es auch auf allen Servern einiges an 80er. Nur gibt es einige kleine Server, wo eher die großen "Erfolgs" GIlden sind und randoms Raids recht wenige sind und dann die kleinen wo man vom Randomraid gespamme, die Nase voll hat . Das ist auch bei WAR so, aber aktiv im T4 ist eigentlich jeder Server.


----------



## Terlian (1. Oktober 2010)

Hat sich irgendwie nichts geändert... na gut, die Belagerungswaffen machen nun wieder den gewohnten (noch immer mickrigen) Schaden... verdreifacht den Schaden und die Dinger würden endlich mal Sinn machen.

T4 oRvR alles Rot, kaum organisierte Gegenwehr, also das ist auch wie gewohnt.

Altdorf dann etwas später, einfach rein, nicht groß eine Gruppe gesucht, sah dann drinnen auch entsprechend wild gemischt aus, Stufe 1 und 2 kommen uns genau 0 Gegner entgegen... aha, das ist irgendwie neu.  
Stufe 3 kommt dann endlich Bewegung rein und unsere 2 Heiler sind ganz schön am rotieren, liegen oft im Dreck, aber gewinnen am Ende.

Nur irgendwie kann man sich über so einen "Sieg" nicht wirklich noch freuen, 1x warten, 1x NPCs klatschen und dann 1x kämpfen... na ja.


----------



## Thoraros (1. Oktober 2010)

Drakenwald ist mehr als voll, 24/7 Action und alle wollen se nur auf Badlands auf Grund des Hypes ... 
Drakenwald bietet fast rund um die 2-8 Order KTs ... Nur Carroburg ist etwas weniger besucht:

http://forum1.onlinewelten.com/showthread.php?p=11133538#post11133538


----------



## Sethek (2. Oktober 2010)

Thoraros schrieb:


> Drakenwald ist mehr als voll, 24/7 Action und alle wollen se nur auf Badlands auf Grund des Hypes ...
> Drakenwald bietet* fast* rund um die 2-8 *Order* KTs ... Nur Carroburg ist *etwas* weniger besucht:


----------



## OldboyX (2. Oktober 2010)

Thoraros schrieb:


> Drakenwald ist mehr als voll, 24/7 Action und alle wollen se nur auf Badlands auf Grund des Hypes ...
> Drakenwald bietet fast rund um die 2-8 Order KTs ... Nur Carroburg ist etwas weniger besucht:
> 
> http://forum1.online...38#post11133538



Träum weiter.

Ich hab auf Drakenwald Ordnung erst kürzlich wieder gespielt und 

a) der Server ist nicht mehr als voll (im Gegenteil, nach Carroburg der Server mit den wenigstens Spielern)

b) von 24/7 Action ist man weit entfernt - 24/7 heißt auch um 3 Uhr früh oder um 4 Uhr früh oder oder um 6 Uhr früh oder um 11 Uhr vormittags usw.

c) Drakenwald bietet nicht rund um die Uhr 2-8 Order KTs - das ist einfach völliger Schwachsinn und das weiß auch jeder der dort spielt

Das heißt nicht, dass der Server leer ist oder, dass die Sachen die du sagst nicht für die EU-Abendzeiten zutreffen würden, aber "24/7" und "rund um die Uhr" ist schlicht gelogen.


----------



## Terlian (2. Oktober 2010)

Diese zwei bis 8 Kriegstruppen sieht man auch nur, wenn mong einmal pro Woche zum Zerg aufruft, aber ansonsten kann man froh sein, wenn man auch nur einen KT zusammen bekommt.

Gerade mal wieder so einen Schwachsinn erlebt, man macht einen KT auf, versucht den zu leiten, aber ist allen scheissegal, jeder eiert rum wo es ihm gerade in den Sinn kommt und wird dann natürlich von 1 Gruppe Zerstörung abgefarmt.

Frage mich wo da die anderen 7 1/2 Kriegstruppen waren...


----------



## Phash (4. Oktober 2010)

lol, bei den Destros jammert jeder rum, weil die Order so gesittet ist und immer im Team arbeitet und wir nur n herrenloser Haufen sind *g*


----------



## Makalvian (5. Oktober 2010)

Und nicht zu vergessen Destro sind fast die einzigsten die ihre eigenen Lock-Leecher vorm Wc haben 

ist schon herrlich wenn Order das T4 dominiert aber aao buff hat wegen zuviel afk leechern


----------



## C0ntra (5. Oktober 2010)

Phash schrieb:


> lol, bei den Destros jammert jeder rum, weil die Order so gesittet ist und immer im Team arbeitet und wir nur n herrenloser Haufen sind *g*



Ja das ist das "Drüben-ist-alles-grüner-Syndrom", akut ansteckend!


----------



## Rungor (5. Oktober 2010)

also ich hab jetzt heute mal ingame nachgefragt und auf drakenwald stehen die destros angeblich immer noch täglich in AD...und haben 2-3 KTs mehr...jetzt wollt ich da mal fragen ...stimmt das wirklich? denn wenn ja werd ich wohl am ende doch destro rerollen müssen...hab keine lust wieder einzuzahlen und mich wieder ununterbrochen weg metzeln zu lassen^^


----------



## C0ntra (5. Oktober 2010)

*lach*, ich hätte gar keine Lust in der Überzahl zu sein, ich geh schon so weit zu fordern, das Orderspieler aus einer Zone raus sollen, weil sie mit zunehmender Zahl den Ruf-Bonus kaputt machen. 

Des weiteren bin ich glücklich, wenn man nen Hauptstadtangriff/-deff ist, wenn ich online bin, die sind schon wieder fast zu selten.

Aber mach ruhig nen Destro, gibts wieder mehr zu killen.


----------



## Rungor (5. Oktober 2010)

C0ntra schrieb:


> *lach*, ich hätte gar keine Lust in der Überzahl zu sein



ich hab auch keine lust in der überzahl zu sein..aber wenn du schon 8 monate gespielt hast und dabei IMMER, egal zu welcher zeit, von einer überzahl destros überrant wurdest hast du irgendwann keine lust mehr...daher wollte ich eben wissen ob es immer noch so schlimm ist^^

gibts nen server auf dem es deutsche spieler gibt, und der halbwegs ausgeglichen ist ,und trotzdem zwischen 12:00 und 22:00 was los ist?^^


----------



## C0ntra (5. Oktober 2010)

Ich habe schon mehr wie 8 Monate gespielt, nahezu durchweg und ich halte die Verhältnisse aus Sicht eines Ordnungsspielers für ausgewogen.
12 Uhr ist nun schon relativ früh, da geht zwar auch was aber die Mehrheit ist eben Offline zwecks Schule/Arbeit, erst am späten Nachmittag bis 1 Uhr (weiß net genau, um die Zeit bin ich schon immer offline) ist gut was los. Die Ordnung braucht nur leider bestimmte Personen, damit sie den Arsch hoch bekommt, dann zergen sie auch wie die Weltmeister.


----------



## Phash (6. Oktober 2010)

Bin gestern 30 geworden mit meinem kleinen Git ... direkt mal ins T4 reinschnuppern


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (7. Oktober 2010)

Jap zock ja meinen dicken Zwerg auch auf Drakenwald wieder. Es ist keine 24/7 2-8 KTs etc. Das sind Märchen.

mit den ich gestern unterwegs im T3 war, hatten so im spaß gemeint, dass eben meistens die Destro walzt  Also ist auf ORder Seite vielleicht 1 KT im T3 sicher. Die bekommt man zusammen, nur sollte man als Erdmännchen nie alleine den Kopf aus der Höhle stecken  oder piependen Alarmobot.

Aber denk durch die Reaktivierung kommen einige wieder und testen, weswegen halt auch wieder bissel belebt ist. Im T4 mag es ja sein, dass man wat zusammen bekommt, aber auch dort gilt das Grundpinzip bei WAR.

1. Lust und Motivation. Wenn die nicht da ist, könnte man im T4 6 KTs zusammen bekommen von Leuten, wenn keiner Bock hat =) wirds net mal 1.
2. Der Gegner darf nicht in Mega ÜBerzahl sein. Wenn der Gegner gleich viel Kts hat oder wenig Männlein im Überzahl, macht es noch spaß. Es macht aber kein Spaß, wenn man seine KTs zusammen hat und der Feind einfach mal alles überrennt. 
3. Der Gegner muss auch da sein. Diese Regel ist auch sehr wichtig. Es macht mal spaß Burgen zu erobern, gibt ja Ruf, XP usw. Aber nach einer Runde durch ein Gebiet ohne Verteidiger mit allen BOs und Burgen, verliert man schnell die Lust auf ein zweites. 

Diese 3 Regeln find ich, gelten in jedem Gebiet, in jeder Gruppe und auf jeder Seite. Es gibt denk ich noch einige Punkte die so KTs zum bewegen bringen  Aber ohne diese drei Grund Dinge Motivation und Gegnerzahl, hält kein KT lange oder kommt keiner zu Stande. Aber von 24/7 Action ist Drakenwald weit entfernt. Denn dafür müsste es ein Welt Server sein und wirklich sehr viele Spiele haben, so dass über die Zeit zu jeder Stunde eine gewisse Grundlast da ist und die einfach auch Lust auf RVR hat.


----------



## Phash (7. Oktober 2010)

im T3 war die letzten Tage wieder deutlich mehr los auf Drakenwald. Gestern war ich das erste Mal im T4, wir (destro) waren ca. 3 KTs und haben uns in Praag n hartes Geplänkel mit der Order geliefert. Ging hin und her.

Ich kam leider bissl zu spät und hab nur noch die 15 Minuten vorm Lock erlebt. Im nächsten Gebiet war dann auch wieder einiges los. 

Machte schon Spaß, ist halt Krieg und kein 10 gg 10


----------



## C0ntra (7. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab mal Testweise nen T1 Twink auf Badlands gemacht. Wenn ich Neuling wäre und dort anfangen würde, dann hätte ich schon die Nase voll gehabt. Da kannste echt nur den Chat aus stellen. In einem gruppenabhängigen Spiel allerdings nicht von Vorteil. Auch wenn ich das was die da schreiben verstehe, groß Lust mich mit jemanden da zu unterhalten hatte ich nicht. 
Mit nem lvl1 Schami im SZ fast am meisten geheilt, easymode eben. Da wundert es mich auch nicht, das dort Twinks so verpönt sind, die hätten da leichtes Spiel.

Also mir hat es da persönlich vom Ersteindruck her nicht gefallen, auch wenn es da dts. Gilden geben mag, die habe ich auf Drakenwald in viel größerer Zahl und der Umgang ist viel entspannter.
Ich muss nicht zu jeder Tageszeit spielen können. ;-)


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (7. Oktober 2010)

Sagt ja keiner =). Aber wenn man sieht, was andere posten im Ratschlag mit Full ACC, frag ich mich warum man nur den Trials das gesperrt hat.

Aber ja in Badlands versammelt sich alles, daher hat man dort leider auch kein so tollen Chat. Gerade in SC fühlt man sich in WOW zurück versetzt. Wenn es ums Verlieren, geht sind sich einige sofort einig, dass sie ja nicht daran schuld sein können =) und die anderen es sein müssen wie die letzten 6 mal wo sie drin waren aus. Doof das andere die vorher nicht mit den Unschuldigen im SC waren, 6 mal in Folge gewonnen haben, außer eben dieses verflixte 7 mal. Nur sind sie daran schuld, nicht die, die nicht daran schuld sind und das schon 6 mal bestätigt bekommen hatten, weil sie zwar verloern haben, aber Platz im =) DD sind oder so  jawohl ^^

Nein klar ist Badlands nicht der beste, aber man hat halt deutlich mehr Zeiten wo was abgeht. Nur durch die starken EInschränkungen der Trials, ist im T1 auch net mehr viel los. Nur findet man halt hier und Leute für PQs doch recht fix, weil einfach paar Leute dort sind. ABer es ist halt Geschmackssache. Ab T2 denk ich, ist auch Badlands erträglich, nur ist es auf den Deutschen auch net anders, wenn man zu gewissen Zeiten on ist oder z.B. einige große MMOs Pause haben  und sie alle ihre Trials auspacken. Badlands ist halt besucht von jedermann und daher ist dort leider auch etwas, nunja =) .
Nur lass ich mir als Trial User, net den Buhmann zu schieben. Wenn die Full User, genau so sind. So als wären die Bezahl ACC nur coole PVPler, die nur PVP betreiben, 100% Plan davon haben, überhaupt nichts falsch machen, die chats zu 100% richtig nutzen (und nichts falsches in Ratschlag spammen, wie Gespräche, Gruppensuche, Verkauf, Leute suche, Frage wo was los ist usw.) 

Doch sammelt sich halt bei Badlands auch genug, die gar kein Spaß verspüren oder spaß haben, andere zu ärgern usw. Nur damit muss man Leben, dass ist auch der Fluch einer Trial. Drakenwald ist nur davon etwas verschohnt geblieben, weil er nicht so stark besucht wird und das Interesse nicht groß ist. Aber dennoch ist er deswegen nicht besser, da es im höheren Tier denk ich genau so ist wie auf Drakenwald.


----------



## Sethek (7. Oktober 2010)

Heidernei,

Is doch logisch, dass der chat auf Badlands grausiger ist.
Drakenwald: X Spieler, davon Y% Idioten, ein Chat.
Badlands: 3X Spieler, davon Y% Idioten, ein Chat.

Ergo: Die dreifache Idiotenmenge in einem Chat.

Und das ewige "Die, die im SC-channel meckern, die sind ja selber schuld, weil die könnens ja auch nicht besser" hängt mir mal sowas von zum Hals raus. Ich hab definitiv nicht genug Körperteile, und selbst mit den Haaren wirds schon eng, um z.B. die Nordenwachtszenarien zu zählen, die auf Orderseite so liefen:

 - Festung erobert, alles eiert zu den Baracken, an den Baracken wird gezergt, unterdessen geht der Leuctturm flöten, alles rückt weiter nach vorne zum Destro-spawnpunkt, weils da Freibier gibt, die Festung wird getappt (egal wie oft man den Sachverhalt in den Sz-Channel posted", die Orderhelden zergen weiter am Spawnpunkt und werden irgendwann einer nach dem anderen abgefrühstückt -> Zerstörung ist an einem Punkt vereint, die Ordnungsleuts respawnen in Intervallen und laufen auch in Intervallen immer wieder wie die Lemminge in die Zerstörungswalze -> Spiel weg.

Und wenn man Leuten den Sachverhalt zu erläutern trachtet (a la "Baracken nehmen ist ja ok, aber die Festung muss gehalten werden, Zergen am Destrospawn ist Mumpitz^10 aus vielen Gründen) kriegt man so sicher wie das sonntägliche Amen vom Lieblingsbeichtbruder ein "ololol wir verlian nua, weil du zu dof bist, hia zu helfn, ich hab sonst alles so gewon, spil lieber mal selber richtig". Wahlweise garniert mit "Ich heil mehr als wie du!!1!1" (was auch unglaublich überraschend ist, wenn man nonstop zergt anstatt auch mal über die Karte zu reiten und Punkte zu verteidigen, gell?).

Ich kann - das nur am Rande - für mich nur sagen: Seit dem Trialstopp ist Badlands-T1 was Szenarien angeht wieder balanced, vorher wars das nicht.

Daraus seine Schlüsse ziehen muss jeder selber.


----------



## Thoriumobi (15. Oktober 2010)

Sethek schrieb:


> Ich kann - das nur am Rande - für mich nur sagen: Seit dem Trialstopp ist Badlands-T1 was Szenarien angeht wieder balanced, vorher wars das nicht.
> 
> Daraus seine Schlüsse ziehen muss jeder selber.



Das Spiel hat kaum Spieler und so solls am besten auch bleiben? ^^


----------



## C0ntra (15. Oktober 2010)

Thoriumobi schrieb:


> Das Spiel hat kaum Spieler und so solls am besten auch bleiben? ^^



Nein doch, Badlands hat zu viele Spieler.


----------



## Vegart (15. Oktober 2010)

Also ich habe heute mal wieder angefangen mit WAR...

Auf Drakenwald, ist der Server denn gut besucht ? Weil auf nen Englischen möchte ich nicht. Da ich kaum englisch kann bringt es mir nicht viel :-)


----------



## Tepesz (17. Oktober 2010)

Hi,
also ich hab vor ca einem Monat wieder angefangen und muss sagen ich habs nicht bereut.
Spiele auf Carroburg auf Seiten der Destros und muss sagen es ist eigentlich fast immer was zu tun, zumindest wenn man zu den normalen Zeiten spielt.
Klar die Scenarios im T2 und T3 sind immer noch mangelware, dafür geht im ORVR aber zu den Hauptspielzeiten gut was los.
Wichtig ist, such dir ne nette Gilde mit der du was machen kannst.

Waaagh da Gobbo


----------



## Doenerman (17. Oktober 2010)

Also,

ich finde das Spiel eigentlich sehr gut.

Die Schlachten sind geil, die Leute darin

ABER:

Was ich total doof finde, das ich mit Level 25+
total alleine und Verlassen rumlatsche um
454drülf Mobs zu töten, ohne das ich jemand sehe ???


Das hindert mich derzeit an einer Verlängeung bzw 
Reaktivierung meines Acc.

Wie denkt ihr darüber, ist das normal 3/4 des Games alleine
rum zu latschen ?


LG


----------



## Casp (17. Oktober 2010)

Doenerman schrieb:


> Also,
> 
> ich finde das Spiel eigentlich sehr gut.
> 
> ...



Ist halt einfach nicht mehr so viel los auf dem Level - da muss man durch. Ab 30 geht's wieder!


----------



## Talmir (17. Oktober 2010)

hiho

ich glaub ich muss hier auch mal was schreiben.

ich verfolge den thread nun doch schon ne weile und ich beobachte im prinzip nur eines.

bei allen threads vor mir geht es kaum um den endkontent des games. die meisten beschreiben wie es von t1 bis meist t3 auf den jeweiligen servern läuft. das ist meiner meinung nach nicht wirklich informativ ob man wirklich wieder mit war anfangen sollte.

ich möchte hier die spieler vertreten die keine zeit haben um zur top spitze zu gehören aber die viel zeit in das game investieren und auf jeden fall im high RR bereich mit zu spielen.

für alle die überlegen wieder in war einzusteigen sei von meiner seite aus gesagt dass war für jeden der ein wenig mehr zeit zum spielen hat und im pvp seinen spass haben will auf jeden fall gut geignet ist.

mein eisenbrecher ist bald 75 und immer gen rufrang 80 unterwegs und mit dem neuen rvr kontent der bald kommen kommt viel mehr individualität ins rvr und der trend dürfte wohl weg vom zerg und mehr zu stammgrp bzw kt rvr.

für casual gamer kann ich war nicht empfehlen. ich sehe was mit randoms passiert die einfach so in ein sc oder nen ad deff laufen ohne orga usw.

so ich geh ins bett. morgen früchschicht.

n8 alle



ps: wer rechtschreibfehler findet darf sie gerne behalten


----------



## Pymonte (18. Oktober 2010)

Talmir schrieb:


> hiho
> 
> ich glaub ich muss hier auch mal was schreiben.
> 
> ...



Ich bin Casual und spiele verdammt wenig WAR und habe vermutlich mehr Spaß, als die meisten Leute, die sich WAR täglich für mehrere Stunden reinziehen und dann genervt sind, weil sie "immer das gleiche" machen.  (ein Phänomen, dass es übrigens in jedem Spiel gibt^^)


----------



## Lilrolille (18. Oktober 2010)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Ich bin Casual und spiele verdammt wenig WAR und habe vermutlich mehr Spaß, als die meisten Leute, die sich WAR täglich für mehrere Stunden reinziehen und dann genervt sind, weil sie "immer das gleiche" machen.  (ein Phänomen, dass es übrigens in jedem Spiel gibt^^)



Aber das Phänomen gibt es in WAR anscheinend verstärkt. Irgendwie kommt es mir in letzter Zeit so vor, dass jeder zwanghaft ins T4 will, um dann die Foren vollzuheulen wie Scheiße das Spiel eigentlich ist  Aber manche sehen halt einfach nur den lila Balken und denken sich "Da muss ich hin, dann kann ich den Obermotz killen"  

LG,
Lilro


----------



## Pymonte (19. Oktober 2010)

Lilrolille schrieb:


> Aber das Phänomen gibt es in WAR anscheinend verstärkt. Irgendwie kommt es mir in letzter Zeit so vor, dass jeder zwanghaft ins T4 will, um dann die Foren vollzuheulen wie Scheiße das Spiel eigentlich ist  Aber manche sehen halt einfach nur den lila Balken und denken sich "Da muss ich hin, dann kann ich den Obermotz killen"
> 
> LG,
> Lilro



ja leider. Wobei die manche Spieler irgendwann einen Twink anfangen oder rerollen und dann merken, dass man auch ganz entspannt spielen kann^^


----------



## Phash (20. Oktober 2010)

Was mich nervt ist, dass viele Spieler schon vor der Schlacht verloren haben... 

ein SZ / Altdorf / reines Geplänkel / ne Burg ... wird angegangen, immer wieder das gleiche: "die Gegner sind mehr als wir. Das schaffen wir nie. Ich geh lieber woanders hin" anstatt einfach zu zocken...


----------



## Membaris (20. Oktober 2010)

Phash schrieb:


> Was mich nervt ist, dass viele Spieler schon vor der Schlacht verloren haben...
> 
> ein SZ / Altdorf / reines Geplänkel / ne Burg ... wird angegangen, immer wieder das gleiche: "die Gegner sind mehr als wir. Das schaffen wir nie. Ich geh lieber woanders hin" anstatt einfach zu zocken...



Das ist leider bei beiden Fraktionen das gleiche. Wenn nur fünf Destro Spieler auf der anderen Seite sind, werfen
die meisten schon die Flinte ins Korn. Mich kotzt das auch ein wenig an. Aber meistens kann ich meine Mitspieler
im KT dennoch dazu motivieren weiter zu machen. Dann nach ein paar Minuten kommen auch schon wieder neue Spieler, und
das Blatt wendet sich dann.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (21. Oktober 2010)

Das ist es aber bei WAR. WAR müsste davon LEben, dass Leute einfach kämpfen und sich prügeln. Man muss eben die Leute motivieren und animieren, dort hin zu gehen. Denn die meisten sehen nur eins Items und nichts anderes. Wenn sie das nicht schnell bekommen war es das. Viele gehen auch unorganisiert während KTs stehen in SC. Nichts gegen wegen Locks, aber dann schon wenigstens 2 oder 1 6er Gruppe, die dann auch gewinnen kann und net auf haufen, der nur Marken für Items farmen will.
Das gibt es aber schon recht lang. Wo es los ging, wollte keiner Deffen, weils garnichts gab. Dann hat man Belohnungen eingeführt, damit man deffen interessant macht. Heute lohnt sich Angreifen wieder nur, wenn man durch ist.

Aber es gibt auch gute Beispiele, die 2h lang Versuchen durch Tore sich zu arbeiten, die auch net aufgeben, nur weils mal bissel auf die Nase gibt. Die dann kurz fix BOs tapen und dann zurück kehren, um weiter zu moschen und vor teils intakten Toren keine halt machen. Aber durch sowas geht der Spaß auch an WAR verloren, weil WAR extrem Abhängig vom Gegner ist.


----------



## BaddaBumm (25. Oktober 2010)

Ich spiele WAR jetzt neben Darkfall und hab auf Badlands angefangen.

Kurz und knapp:

Wer neu anfängt, sollte nicht auf den 2 deutschen PvE Servern anfangen.

Kann jetzt nur für Badlands sprechen:

- 24/7 RvR Action in allen Tiers
- 1 KT ist IMMER in T2 sowie in T3 unterwegs. Ab ca. 20 Uhr bis 8 uhr morgens für uns sinds auch mal 3-5 KTs in den beiden mittleren Tiers. T4 ist sowieso voll.
- es werden Keeps gedefft und es werden auch gedeffte Keeps angegriffen - kein Vergleich zu den deutschen Kreiselraidern.
- Orderseite SC: alle 5-10 Minuten geht eins auf im T2 bzw. T3.

Dort macht WAR richtig Spass. Bevor ich auf einem deutschen Server spielen würde, gehe ich lieber zu einer Beerdigung - sogar dort gibts wohl mehr PvP bzw. RvR.


----------



## C0ntra (25. Oktober 2010)

Nur von Badlands sprechen können aber wissen, was auf anderen Servern los ist, das hört sich doch nicht nur für mich unglaublich an, oder?


----------



## Pymonte (25. Oktober 2010)

Ich würde nie auf Badlands gehen, da Lags, Abstürze und Mega Zerge dort zur Tagesordnung gehören  Dann lieber auf nem DE Server, wo zur Primetime was los ist und der Server nicht abraucht. In Drakenwald ist zumindest von T1 bis T4 ab spätestens 16 Uhr was los (ich kann vorher eh nicht spielen, daher ists optimal^^)


----------



## Eldoriel (25. Oktober 2010)

Also ich würde auch gerne wieder anfangen mit WAR b.z.w. installiere es jetzt. Ich habe auf Carroburg noch meinen 32er WL und meinen 31er SW. Wie ist denn dort so insgesamt die Serverpopulation und die aktiv Zeit? Zocke so ca. von 18 - 23 Uhr.

mfg Eldoriel


----------



## Sethek (25. Oktober 2010)

C0ntra schrieb:


> Nur von Badlands sprechen können aber wissen, was auf anderen Servern los ist, das hört sich doch nicht nur für mich unglaublich an, oder?



Badlands: 
24/7-Action, wirklich 24/7.
Bisweilen ausbaufähig in der Stabilität.
Mega-Zergs bedingen allerdings auch gehörig Kleingruppen-RvR auf den Zufahrtswegen zum Zerg, ebenfalls 24/7.

Deutsche Server (hier: Carrourg)
Deutlich weniger Aktivität, selbst zur primetime, dementsprechend auch weniger Zergs, allerdings auch dementsprechend leerere lakes.
Abseits der primetime gerne auch mal mehrstündige Warteschlangen für SZs - und wegen der geringen SZ-Anmeldungen häufig mal Perioden, in denen man nur wieder und wieder die selbe RR80-Rubbelgruppe mit perfektem setup trifft bzw. von jener getroffen wird.
Verglichen mit Badlands deutlich stabiler.


Muss jeder selbst entscheiden, wo es ihm besser gefällt.


----------



## Eldoriel (25. Oktober 2010)

Hmm dann werd ich wohl mal auf Badlands reinschauen.. Danke 

PS: ist das Fraktionsverhältnis ausgeglichen?


----------



## BaddaBumm (26. Oktober 2010)

C0ntra schrieb:


> Nur von Badlands sprechen können aber wissen, was auf anderen Servern los ist, das hört sich doch nicht nur für mich unglaublich an, oder?



Damit meinte ich die amerikanischen Server. Ich bin gleich auf Badlands und auf keinen anderen US-Server.

Ich kenne die deutschen PvE-Server, sonst würde ich davon auch nicht abraten.

Vorher Carroburg (Destro) und Drakenwald (Ordnung):

Chars in T2, T3 und T4.

T2 und T3 kannst du komplett knicken und T4 geht nur was zur Primetime - natürlich kein bischen in dem Umfang wie auf Badlands.




@ Pymonte

Ich spiele jetzt knappe 3 Wochen auf Badlands:

KEIN einziger Absturz. Weder Server... noch mein Client...

Lag habe ich auch keinen und ich spiele nur mit ner 10 k Leitung + 17 Addons die nebenbei laufen + Windows Media Player. 

Schatten und den ganzen Krempel alles auf High, Auflösung 12xx bla bla.

Man sollte vieleicht auch nicht unbedingt mit einer "Schreibmaschine" Mass-RvR zocken und mehr wie 1 K Leitung wäre mit Sicherheit auch kein Nachteil.

Egal wieviele WBs rumspringen, KEIN lag.


Megazerg:

Klar, gibts da Zerg. 
Genau das ist für mich auch der Sinn an WAR. Keepfights mit mehreren WBs, Schlachten in offenem Gebiet mit mehreren WBs - wenn ich irgendwas kleines will, dann spiele ich kein WAR... oder eben auf einem deutschen Server. 

Es gibt aber auch durchaus kleine Gruppen die unterwegs sind, so ist das nicht.



@ Eldoriel

Natürlich ist Destro in der Überzahl, wie auf jedem Server. Die sehen doch viel kewler aus... Mensch, denk doch mal nach. 


Komm auf Badlands zur Ordnung. 
Da gibt es auch einige deutsche Gilden und wenn du das nicht speziell brauchst, dann kannst du natürlich auch wie ich einer englischsprachigen joinen. 

Order hält aber durchaus mit, egal welches Tier. Wir claimen dafür öfter die Keeps und deffen dann die 1-2 Keeps die wir halten können. 
Macht genauso Spass und falls du SCs machen möchtest, gehen die für uns natürlich auch schneller auf.


----------



## Eldoriel (26. Oktober 2010)

also versteh ich das richtig, dass du order auf badlands spielst? und wie ist das mit kostenlosen charaktertransfers: Kann ich meinen Sw von Carro auf Badlands transen?


----------



## BaddaBumm (26. Oktober 2010)

Eldoriel schrieb:


> also versteh ich das richtig, dass du order auf badlands spielst? und wie ist das mit kostenlosen charaktertransfers: Kann ich meinen Sw von Carro auf Badlands transen?



Verstehst du richtig. Ich spiele Order auf Badlands, ja.

Nein, kannst du nicht transen.

Badlands ist für Chartransfer und Trialaccounts gesperrt worden.

Alleine das spricht schon für sich.


----------



## C0ntra (26. Oktober 2010)

BaddaBumm schrieb:


> Badlands ist für Chartransfer und Trialaccounts gesperrt worden.
> 
> *Alleine das spricht schon für sich.*



Und wie, aber im anderen Sinne als du denkst. 
Es war eine Zwangsmaßnahme, weil sich in den Foren immer mehr Spieler über Unspielbarkeiten beschwert haben, sich wiederholende Ladeabbrüche hin zur Charauswahl, da Badlands ÜBERbevölkert ist. Aus diesem Grunde werden ja auch kostenlose Transfers von Badlands weg angeboten. 
Wer Badlands als Startserver empfiehlt hat echt einen an der Waffel, das ist ja die Ursache, warum es dort erst zu den massiven Problemen kam, weil jeder ohne Nachzudenken dahin ist, Hauptsache es ist 24/7 "für mich" was los und die paar 100 anderen dachten genauso.
Nüchtern betrachtet ist auf Badlands deutlich weniger Aktivität als auf den englischen Euro-Servern, wenn wir hier Primetime (+/- mehrere Stunden) haben.

Aber um in der Masse unterzutauchen ist Badlands sicher super, Drakenwald ist viel persönlicher, da kennt man die guten und schlechten Gegner mit Namen und anhand der ständigen Fragen im Ratschlagschat sieht man auch das neue Spieler hinzu kommen.


----------



## Eldoriel (26. Oktober 2010)

wie ist denn drakenwald als order spielbar? sind auch die niedrigen tiers bevökert?


----------



## C0ntra (26. Oktober 2010)

Das T4 ist ausgewogen, was die Kräfteverhältnisse betrifft, allerdings wird öfters Altdorf angegriffen als umgekehrt. Es ist genug los um Spaß zu haben, es sei denn man will schon Vormittags oder spät in der Nacht/früh am Morgen spielen.

Man kann nicht verschweigen, das im T2/3 weniger los ist bzw seltener viel los ist als auf Badlands, da ist wirklich Eigeninitiative gefragt und man darf nicht warten, das die Action zu einem kommt. 
Solange man eine Gruppe zusammen bekommt reicht es aber schon um XP/Ruf/Einfluss zu sammeln, über SZ leveln ist aber außer im T1 und T4 eher mühsam, mit Glück erwischt man aber eine Twinkwelle. Da muss man sich auch mal durchbeißen. 

Ich fühle mich wohl auf Drakenwald und den Gegner zu kennen ist mir tausendmal lieber (Hass- und Lieblingsgegner sozusagen^^), als in der Anonymität ständig neue Spieler zu sehen aber sie nicht zuordnen zu können. Außerdem hab ich nach Feierabend wenig Lust mich auf Englisch zu unterhalten, lesen geht ja aber es ist einfach entspannter in seiner Muttersprache zu schreiben.


----------



## Pymonte (26. Oktober 2010)

Im T2 und T3 ist grad viel los, da es 2 gute Organisatoren gibt. Meist ist ab spätestens 16 Uhr richtig Action im RvR


----------



## BaddaBumm (27. Oktober 2010)

C0ntra schrieb:


> Das T4 ist ausgewogen, was die Kräfteverhältnisse betrifft, allerdings wird öfters Altdorf angegriffen als umgekehrt. Es ist genug los um Spaß zu haben, es sei denn man will schon Vormittags oder spät in der Nacht/früh am Morgen spielen.
> 
> Man kann nicht verschweigen, das im T2/3 weniger los ist bzw seltener viel los ist als auf Badlands, da ist wirklich Eigeninitiative gefragt und man darf nicht warten, das die Action zu einem kommt.
> Solange man eine Gruppe zusammen bekommt reicht es aber schon um XP/Ruf/Einfluss zu sammeln, über SZ leveln ist aber außer im T1 und T4 eher mühsam, mit Glück erwischt man aber eine Twinkwelle. Da muss man sich auch mal durchbeißen.
> ...



Sag doch einfach so:

Zwischen 17 und 23 Uhr kann man sogar Mitspieler antreffen - zu anderen Zeiten ist es sogar einem Faultier zu langweilig. 

Klar kann man mit einer Gruppe XP/Ruf/Einfluss sammeln.

Leere Keeps einnehmen und danach die Punkte abklappern. 30 Minuten später holt die dann wieder die Gegenseite und usw. usf. - genau so sieht "RvR" auf einem deutschen Realm aus.

Der Wahnsinn und unglaublich spassig!



Es gibt nicht "überbevölkert" bei dem WAR-Prinzip... es gibt nix schlimmeres wie die toten, deutschen Server für die PvEler.

Champratten grinden und Kreiselraiden - später dann gegenseitig im Forum für RR80 gratulieren und über Badlands herziehen und als Zergserver hinstellen.


Persönlichkeit der Server:

Natürlich kennst du die guten und schlechten Spieler auf deinem Server - bei der Spielerzahl kennst du wahrscheinlich auch ihren Vornamen, Anschrift und Telefonnummer aus dem Kopf.


Stimmt, gibt freie Transfers um von Badlands zu kommen - scheinbar wollen das aber nicht viele. Dazu muss ich mir nur die Aktivität in ALLEN Tiers anschauen und genau so soll es auch sein.



Du hast behauptet, dass ich habe einen an der Waffel, weil ich ihm Badlands als Server empfohlen habe?!

Ich behaupte dann im Gegenzug, dass du einen an der Waffel hast, wenn du einen auf einen Server schicken willst, auf dem im T2 und T3 absolut nix los ist und im T4 von 16 bis 23 Uhr.

Badlands und die deutschen Serve sind eigentlich wie Grossstadt und Dörfchen.

24/7 Aktivität in allen Bereichen oder Zeitlimit von 5 Stunden am Tag und danach werden die Gehwege hochgeklappt.

Ich habe wie gesagt keine Ruckler, keine Abstürze - aber ich spiel wie schon gesagt auch nicht auf ner Schreibmaschine und hab auch kein Holzmodem...


Zum Ratschlagchannel und angebliche Aktivität:

Natürlich wird da mal was gefragt, ganz einfach weil viele die 14 freien Tage grade genutzt haben um wieder reinzuschauen... das ist der einzige Grund oder meinst du die deutschen Server haben aus mysteriösen Gründen urplötzlich einen Spielerschub erlebt? 

Um das zu erkennen muss man nicht erst das Mystery-Team von Pro7 anheuern...


Am besten fand ich allerdings die Aussage, dass auf Badlands (mit seiner 24/7 Aktivität) weniger los sein soll, als auf den Euro-Servern... grandios.


----------



## Pymonte (27. Oktober 2010)

BaddaBumm schrieb:


> Persönlichkeit der Server:
> 
> Natürlich kennst du die guten und schlechten Spieler auf deinem Server - bei der Spielerzahl kennst du wahrscheinlich auch ihren Vornamen, Anschrift und Telefonnummer aus dem Kopf.
> 
> ...



sry, aber der Post strotz vor Fehlinformationen und ist eine unglaubliche Frechheit. Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, dann sollte man auch einfach nix sagen.
Auf Drakenwald ist immer was los, ab der Primetime gehts dann richtig los. In allen Tiers. Zusätzlich gibts auch hier kein Kreisraiden, dass hast du dir zwar schön ausgedacht, aber echte Infos sind halt wirkungsvoller. Denn, wer einmal lügt, dem glaubt man nicht.

Es gibt auch regelmäßig Großraids, wo dann jede Paarung im T4 mit Spielern ausgelastet ist.

Und WAR wird ab dem nächsten Patch mehr aufs Kleingruppenspiel umschwenken, hirnloses Zergen wird nicht mehr gehen. Daher ist dein Massenargument auch nicht valide. Hinzu kommt, dass die Server eine Belastungsobergrenze haben, daher kann es sehr wohl so etwas wie zu viele Spieler geben. Man siehts an der Badlands Performance. Wenn es schon im T1 anfängt zu laggen, weil der Server brechend voll ist, dann sollte man nicht noch mehr Leute dorthin holen. Genau aus diesem Grund wurde Badlands ja für Trial und Transfers gesperrt.

Es ist eigentlich nun ein sinnvoller Schritt, dass auch die nicht übervollen Server sich füllen können. Denn das tut dem Spiel insgesamt besser, als 1 brechend voller Server, der nur am laggen ist und wo man häufig DC hat. Badlands wird auch nicht mehr der vollste Server sein, wenn 1.4 kommt, da schon viele Leute in den Startlöchern für die Charaktertransfers stehen, da sie eben nicht im Megalag und Megazerg untergehen wollen.

PS: Es gibt derzeit keine freien Servertransfers mehr. Daher kommt derzeit auch keiner von Badlands runter.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (29. Oktober 2010)

Ja aber wenn sie diese Transfers anbieten, zerstören sie etwas, was bei WOW auffällt. Was ist dann noch ein Server? Der bedeutet mir nichts mehr. Badlands ... np ich beklaue beim Looten, betrüge wo ich kann und zocke jeden ab denn ich kann. Ruf pfeif druff, welchen Ruf? Soll die mich hassen und ausbooten. Ich fange auf einem anderen Server an mit einem Char, nenne ihn wie mein alten. Entweder nur um den Namen zu vergeben oder als ne Art Bankchar. Dann freu ich mich, wechsel spiel für bissel Geld und schau ihr Loser und auf neuen Server. Ich glaub das werden sie für Geld anbieten, damit sie bissel was von haben. Denn Kostenlose Transfers wären ja bissel ziemlich ne Frechheit. Denn einige mussten ja mal Wildcards für opfern, wenn sie es denn dann doch wollten.

Zur Zeit sind die 14 Tage ja glaub noch aktuell. Habe meine ja schon aufverbraucht. Daher ist derzeit hier und da wieder was los. Durch die Trial Sperrung auf einigen Servern, ist ja dort im T1 net mehr so viel los, obwohl mein Trial da nie probs hatte. Es ist aber falsch zu sagen, dass absolut nichts los ist. Das Problem ist eher, dass keiner sich traut. Wenn man bei WAR eine Gruppe aufmacht oder mal bissel rumfragt, findet man hier und da welche. So ist es nicht. Man muss nur Mut haben.
Dumm ist eher wenn man Order ist und alles der Order gehört und die Destro kein Bock hat oder eben andersherum, dass ist eine Dumme Situation. Es hilft auch teilweise bissel blöde zu denken. Sprich man gibt ne Burg auf, nach einem guten Kampf oder überlässt ihn eine Burg. Ich meine was hab ich von, sie in einer Überzahl an einer Burg zu vernichten, wenn ich sie motivieren kann und damit ihre Zahl aufstocke, so dass man halt an einer anderen Burg mit guter Def siegen kann.
Denn bei WAR geht teilweise schnell die Lust verloren, wenn es nicht zum erfolg führt und reines Zergen stimmt auch nicht ganz. Gerade bei einer Burg, kann es anders sein. In vielen Situationen siegt der Zerg, aber nicht immer. Also reines Zergen ist nicht gut.

AbeR Server Persönlichkeit hat nichts mit dem jeden Kennen usw. gemein. Ich weiß net kennst du jeden Deutschen? Berliner? Sachsen usw. und dennoch nennen sie sich so. Es gibt halt Gruppen und Gemeinschaften, die so ein GEfühl haben und bei einer Online Com ist es auch so. Wir sind die Ordnung von Drakenwald und kämpfen weiter, egal ob Chancen bestehen. Hab mal mit zwei anderen ne Burg gedefft und es waren vielleicht 12 oder 14 Feinde, nur halt zwei Heiler =) und gezielte Knockbacks  und wir haben gedefft und gesiegt  zwei Versuche hatten sie gemacht und bei beiden nach einer Kurzenzeit verloren. Dank guter sigmarpriesterin und Hexenjäger. 
Ich kenne die Leute nicht, ich hatte nur die Sigi in der FL dann und war dann im T4, wo sie leider noch T3 war. Aber ich kenne den Spieler nicht. Weiß net wie er oder sie heißt. Aber das ist nicht wichtig, wozu auch? Wir haben es dort geschafft. Wir haben im T3 auch so mit einigen Gruppen gut was gemacht oder dann im T4. Auch mal mit gut organisierten Ordertrupp, in der Chaoswüste im Gegnerischen KL gewesen und das trotzt Mobs bis ins Herz geschafft und noch ne Zeitlang durch gehalten. Ich kenne nicht jeden davon, ich war bei ihm auf dem TS und fertig. Ich weiß net was die machen, wer mit wem zusammen ist und wie sich wer kennt? Ist das entscheident. Man hat als team gearbeitet und fertig. Pfeif doch drauf ob es ein Türke ist, ein Russe, ein Nazi oder FDP Wähler. Mir doch egal. Das hat nichts mit persönlichkeit eines Servers zu tun. Sondern gewisse Eigenschaft. Die Ordnung hat eben am Montag oder Freitag einen gut Organiserten T4 Zerg oder Samstag die Destro oder anders (glaub mit der Order könnte stimmen ) Aber das ist doch eine gewisse Persönlichkeit. Oder Sonnenritter mit hohen RR, die erst mit bei 5 Mann Def rum stehen und ja vor dem Tor waren glaub ich 2 KTs ... aber egal  2 Tanks reichen für ne Wall für ca. .. hm 1 Sekunde. Mein Nachbartank wurde von Ork oder chaosstiefel zerlatsch, genau weiß ich dass net mehr. Dank Schildwall und Oathstone, hab ich lang genug gehalten um wenigstens noch beim Lord zu sein ^^ und dort zu sterben. Aber der Ritter war vorher weg. Mit seinen Weißen Stiefelchen getürmt. Ich weiß net wie er heißt, weiß nur dass er weiße Stiefel hatte und sehr gutes EQ, aber nichts machte. 
Daher persönlichkeit eines Servers ist nicht zu Wissen. Karl Heinz hat den Feigling mit weißen Stiefel oder Herman ist in wirklichkeit die bild hübsche Hochelfen Erzmagierin, mit dem fechen Haarschnitt. Nein zu Wissen, diese Leute können was, diese Leute gehören zu meiner Seite und auf diese Leute kann ich mich Verlassen.
Wie auch in Firmen. Ich muss doch net jeden von der Instandhaltung kennen oder von der Rechnungsabteilung. Aber wenn sie das machen was sie sollen und qualität liefern, so zu sagen ... na dann ist es die Abteilung der Firma und fertig. Sie können was und gehören zu dieser Firma dazu, wie dass Logo. Weil durch sie eben eine gewisse Qualität entsteht ob bei anderen Mitarbeitern oder bei Maschinen etc. Egal.

Aber wenn man in den Abteilungen jeden rum wechselt und neu rein nimmt oder er gehen kann wie er will. Was ist es dann noch für ne Abteilung? Mal ne coole und mal ne richtig ... naja.
Was bringt es dann durch Serverwechsel gute Leute an starke Server zu verlieren und dafür Leute zu bekommen, die schon keine Lust hatten sich auf den starken Server zu organisieren. "Boar nee ich will aber in Gruppe I oder nee lieber die Burg, da bekommen wir Loot" Fraktion, die eh immer alles besser weiß 
Dann kann es sogar negative Effekte haben und der Spaß geht für alle Verloren und dann wechseln noch mehr, weil auf den anderern Server ja die guten hin sind und dann stirbt der Server am Ende doch aus, trozt mehr dazu gekommener. Denn ohne Organisation von Zergs, RAids etc. passiert nichts in WAR und wenn man dann solche Halbherzigen Gruppe hat, die nach zwei Ohrfeigen weinend in ihre Höhle laufen ... na da brauch man nie ne Burg raiden und dann ensteht dieses eine Seite hat alles und wartet auf die andere, die aber keine Lust hat.

Nein WAR find ich, hat schon hier und da stärken und schwächen dabei bleibe ich =). Ich werde mich auch nie mit der Lore anfreunden, die sie umgesetzt haben usw. Es macht spaß und mir haben die 14 Tage wirklich spaß gemacht. Es war lustig mal die Destro zu vermöbeln und im T4 dann mal bissel Fuß zu fassen, auch wenn man dort oft schneller tot war. Man merkt selbst als Tank, was Schild für ein Vorteil ist  Aber WAR ist leider enorm abhängig vom Feind. Was eben dazu führt, dass beide Seiten wollen müssen und was bringt es dann die ORder bekommt viele Leute und bei der Destro ist keiner und anders herum.

Persönlichkeit eines Server sind eben Leute auf den Server, die gewisse Eigenschaften haben und fertig. Die eben die Order ausmachen und ihr gewisse Eigenschaften zu schreibne. Natürlich auch negative. Nur wenn diese Leute Luftschiff buggen, kennt man sie mit der Zeit oder boxt sie um, wo es nur geht oder schmeißt sie ins Wasser bei einigen SC, so dass sie schwimmen dürfen. Setzt sie auf igno usw. und wenn solche Leute dann nicht den Server wechseln können, werden sie es sich dreimal überlegen. Denn Ruf ist dann halt was Wert und Leute kennen und wenn es nur heißt. "Ah der Golrik, der bleibt im Tankwall und läuft nich davon." dann reicht einen das. Dann reicht es zu wießen ah der Pehder mit dem macht zocken spaß und fertig. 
Wie die Leute alle wirklich heißen wayne. Man ist die Ordnung und das zählt.


----------



## Lilrolille (31. Oktober 2010)

Golrik schrieb:


> ... *Denn bei WAR geht teilweise schnell die Lust verloren, wenn es nicht zum erfolg führt* ...



Und das ist allerdings (leider) nicht der Fehler des Spieles, sondern der Spieler ... 

LG,
Lilro


----------



## BaddaBumm (31. Oktober 2010)

Pymonte schrieb:


> sry, aber der Post strotz vor Fehlinformationen und ist eine unglaubliche Frechheit. Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, dann sollte man auch einfach nix sagen.
> Auf Drakenwald ist immer was los, ab der Primetime gehts dann richtig los. In allen Tiers. Zusätzlich gibts auch hier kein Kreisraiden, dass hast du dir zwar schön ausgedacht, aber echte Infos sind halt wirkungsvoller. Denn, wer einmal lügt, dem glaubt man nicht.
> 
> Es gibt auch regelmäßig Großraids, wo dann jede Paarung im T4 mit Spielern ausgelastet ist.
> ...





Achja? Was sind denn die ganzen Fehlinformationen?

Kreiselraiden gibts auf deutschen Servern nicht und gabs auch noch nie... 

Wer behauptet, dass mit dem nächsten Patch die Zergs wegfallen? Die Theorie-Patchnotes oder du in deiner ganzen spontanität...?!

Achso, richtig... mit dem neuen Patch ist es ja nicht mehr möglich WBs zu bilden, folglich rennt jeder nur in seiner Gruppe rum - hast du vollkommen recht...


Perfomance zum letzten mal:

Spiel nicht auf einer Schreibmaschine und hol dir ne anständige Leitung - wie gesagt, habe ich weder Lags noch Abstürze.


Transfer:

Man konnte sehr wohl von Badlands runter - nur momentan nicht.


----------



## Pymonte (31. Oktober 2010)

BaddaBumm schrieb:


> Achja? Was sind denn die ganzen Fehlinformationen?
> 
> Kreiselraiden gibts auf deutschen Servern nicht und gabs auch noch nie...
> 
> ...



Ha, schön, dass du nun schon auf Platzpatronen umsteigen musst, nachdem deine echte Munition ausgegangen ist  Siegt für mich.

So, aber nun noch die Erklärung:
Kreisraiden gibt es und gab es, aber das "leere Burgen raiden" dass deienr Aussage nach 24/7 laufen soll findet nciht statt. Es gibt normales RvR, wie auf jedem anderen Server, und diese leecher Mentalität wird man wohl auch auf keinem WAR Server mehr vorherrschen finden, denn sie lohnt sich acuh einfach nicht mehr.

Ich war auf dem PTS und ich habe nie gesagt, dass die Zergs wegfallen, sondern, dass sie sich weniger lohnen. Wo derzeit noch der größte Zerg gewinnt, gewinnt in der Zukunft die Seite, mit der besseren Organisation. Das heißt natürlich, dass die Seite, die mehr Spieler hat, immer noch einen Vorteil hat, ABER das stumpfe sticky Zerg laufen, dass derzeit so üblich ist (zombie-brain afk durch die zone rennen) wird sich nciht mehr lohnen. Und daher lohnt es sich auch weniger, so einen Zerg überhaupt zu organisieren.
Und das konnte man auch schon sher gut bei den 6 RvR PTS Tests sehen.

Ja, auf Drakenwald habe ich auch keine Verbindungsprobleme. Ich spiele übers Uninetz, also mit ner T2 Standleitung... glaub mir, das reicht locker. Der Rechner reicht locker, um das Spiel auf maximal zu spielen und das tue ich auch. Ich ruckele ja nicht, ich lagge schließlich auf Badlands. Und die Performance hat Serverseitig Probleme, das heißt, es ist egal, wie gut oder schlecht mein Rechner ist, denn kackt der Server ab, dann bricht auf das Spiel zusammen.

Es ist schön, dass es bei dir gut läuft, aber die vielen Threads im Forum über die schlechte Performance von badlands zeigen das Gegenteil.

Abschließend: Die Servertransfers sind schon seit mehr als 3 Monaten aus.

Vielen Dank für deinen Versuch äh deine Aufmerksamkeit,
Thorst


----------



## Virthu (1. November 2010)

hmm, wenn WAR, wie pymonte es sagt, eher richtung kleingruppen-spiel hin entwicklelt wird, was bleibt denn dann noch übrig, um kunden anzulocken? imo ist warhammer genau wegen des RvR prinzips und grossen schlachten interessant, weil szenarien und pve in dem spiel schlicht schlecht sind. nimmt man immer mehr vom RvR weg, tritt man in konkurrenz zu WoW oder ev sogar zu Aion(massen pvp nach feierabend, lockere pve inis) und da stinkt warhammer doch ganz gut ab. 
wow hat ja bereits rated szenarios, die von der dynamik her bisserl besser sind, und szenario-items grinden kann man dort auch ganz prima.


----------



## Pymonte (1. November 2010)

Virthu schrieb:


> hmm, wenn WAR, wie pymonte es sagt, eher richtung kleingruppen-spiel hin entwicklelt wird, was bleibt denn dann noch übrig, um kunden anzulocken? imo ist warhammer genau wegen des RvR prinzips und grossen schlachten interessant, weil szenarien und pve in dem spiel schlicht schlecht sind. nimmt man immer mehr vom RvR weg, tritt man in konkurrenz zu WoW oder ev sogar zu Aion(massen pvp nach feierabend, lockere pve inis) und da stinkt warhammer doch ganz gut ab.
> wow hat ja bereits rated szenarios, die von der dynamik her bisserl besser sind, und szenario-items grinden kann man dort auch ganz prima.



Öhm, Kleingruppen Dynamik schließt eine große Schlacht nicht aus  Man braucht immer noch viele Spieler, aber keinen riesen Zerg mehr, sondern halt viel Gruppen. Und das bietet weder Aion noch WoW (und RvE und Szenarios sind noch weit besser als das WoW Pendant oder das Aion Grindfest)


----------



## Virthu (1. November 2010)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Öhm, Kleingruppen Dynamik schließt eine große Schlacht nicht aus  Man braucht immer noch viele Spieler, aber keinen riesen Zerg mehr, sondern halt viel Gruppen. Und das bietet weder Aion noch WoW (und RvE und Szenarios sind noch weit besser als das WoW Pendant oder das Aion Grindfest)



kannst du ev mehr ins detail gehen? ab welcher spielerzahl ist es ein zerg für dich in etwa? ich meine, viele kleine gruppen ergeben auch locker einen zerg :-)
was szenarios angeht: warum sollen sie besser als wow-Bgs sein? kann mich jetzt an nicht erinnern, was irgendwie grossartig wäre. nur halt an aoe bomben oder hin und wieder bisserl aoe disable und 1-tasten buttonmashing extrem seitens der choppas. was hat sich daran jetzt geändert? ausser, dass viele szenarios herausgenommen wurden und dass man nordenwacht als zahlender kunde statt im t1 nun in t4 spielen kann, meine ich. neue dynamiken etc ev?

da du aion nie gespielt hast, brauchen wir uns ja über aion nicht zu unterhalten, sonst vergeht dir noch der spass an dem jämmerlichen burg-pvp in warhammer :-) wobei es natürlich alles frage des eigenen anspruchs ist.


----------



## Rhaven (1. November 2010)

Virthu schrieb:


> [...] wobei es natürlich alles frage des eigenen anspruchs ist.



So sieht's aus.


----------



## Pymonte (1. November 2010)

Virthu schrieb:


> bla bla



Warum sollt ich jemanden Antworten, der nichtmal die Bedeutung des Wortes Zerg kennt?
Mal ehrlich, WAR hat in 2 Jahren 4 neue SCs gebracht, WoW 3 in 5 Jahren. Alle SCs sind noch im Spiel, nur nicht alle permanent (Weekend Warfront).
AoE Gespanne ist nun schon seit über einem Jahr aus der Mode, man sieht also: deine Daten sind veraltet, 1.4 hast du nie angespielt und alle deine Behauptungen sind obsolot, da nur dummes trollen.
Daher ist auch dein Aion Kommentar hinfällig, die neuen Burgenschlachten in WAR sind weit besser als die "(Pv)PvE" Dinger in Aion (naja, außer man mag PvE... in einem angeblichen PvP Spiel... aber NCSoft hat sich siene PvP Pleite eh eingestanden und den Fokus nun auch wieder aufs PvE verschoben). Mal ganz abgesehen von den vorgeschriebenen Festungskämpfen in AIon mit sogar mal 300 Spielern (Rekord) bei einem Festungskampf. Wow. Rekord in WAR waren 700 Spieler im RvR. Im DURCHSCHNITT hat man pro Abend 100-300 Spieler online. Der Unterschied: Bei WAR sieht man immer alle Spieler. Aion stellt dann eben auf den Kampf Mann gegen Icon um. Toll. Ich wollt schon immer Icons töten. Wozu 3D? Ein Browsergame kriegt das auch hin.


----------



## Virthu (1. November 2010)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Warum sollt ich jemanden Antworten, der nichtmal die Bedeutung des Wortes Zerg kennt?
> Mal ehrlich, WAR hat in 2 Jahren 4 neue SCs gebracht, WoW 3 in 5 Jahren. Alle SCs sind noch im Spiel, nur nicht alle permanent (Weekend Warfront).
> AoE Gespanne ist nun schon seit über einem Jahr aus der Mode, man sieht also: deine Daten sind veraltet, 1.4 hast du nie angespielt und alle deine Behauptungen sind obsolot, da nur dummes trollen.
> Daher ist auch dein Aion Kommentar hinfällig, die neuen Burgenschlachten in WAR sind weit besser als die "(Pv)PvE" Dinger in Aion (naja, außer man mag PvE... in einem angeblichen PvP Spiel... aber NCSoft hat sich siene PvP Pleite eh eingestanden und den Fokus nun auch wieder aufs PvE verschoben). Mal ganz abgesehen von den vorgeschriebenen Festungskämpfen in AIon mit sogar mal 300 Spielern (Rekord) bei einem Festungskampf. Wow. Rekord in WAR waren 700 Spieler im RvR. Im DURCHSCHNITT hat man pro Abend 100-300 Spieler online. Der Unterschied: Bei WAR sieht man immer alle Spieler. Aion stellt dann eben auf den Kampf Mann gegen Icon um. Toll. Ich wollt schon immer Icons töten. Wozu 3D? Ein Browsergame kriegt das auch hin.



du bist aber bitter 

100 kleingruppen, die euer übliches RvE durchziehen, ohne sich untereinander zu koordinieren, sind halt ein zerg.

ansonsten danke, dass du vor lauter emorage nicht bei fakten bleiben kannst und nicht auf die fragen eingehst. ich habe im übrigen in der tat seit ewigkeiten nicht gespielt und habe daher auch keine ahnung, was sich im detail nun geändet hat - sonst würde ich auch keine fragen stellen, sondern genaue aussagen treffen.

die untergrenze für spieleranzahl bei festungsangriffen in aion sind ca 100 spieler pro seite, auf etwas weniger aktiven servern. normal sind in etwa 150-200. 500 und mehr pro seite gibts halt nur für die zentralfestung, aber so wichtig sind die zahlenspiele auch nicht. und ob man in aion etwas ausblenden kann, wenn 300 spieler alle auf einmal gleichzeitig aufm bildschirm hocken, oder man in warhammer eh nur max 100 auf einmal zu gesicht bekommt, ists irgenwo das gleiche. der unterschied liegt aber darin, dass man in aion nicht stur gegen 2 tore rennt und dann in 2 sekunden den endboss umklatscht, sondern mit etwas mehr finesse in einem weitaus grösserem bereich um die festungen herum tätig ist.

ich finde es halt etwas ungeschickt, dass warhammer das kernkonzept über die jahre hinweg immer weiter abbaut, weil die konkurrenz in den neu angepeilten spielbereichen mindestens gleichauf ist - aber mit zusätzlichen spielformaten aufwarten kann.


----------



## Pymonte (1. November 2010)

Virthu schrieb:


> du bist aber bitter
> 
> 100 kleingruppen, die euer übliches RvE durchziehen, ohne sich untereinander zu koordinieren, sind halt ein zerg.
> 
> ...



RvE damit sind die Hauptstadtkämpfe und Thanquols Incursion gemeint, nicht das RvR. 100 Kleingruppen, die GEMEINSAM im RvR ein Ziel angreifen (auch unkoordiniert) sind ein Zerg. 100 kleingruppen, die unkoordiniert verschiedene Ziele angreifen, sind kein Zerg... aber vermutlich auch nicht sehr effektiv. Die Definition von Zerg steht hier einfach gegen dich. Da kannst du sagen, was du willst.

Und ein Festungskampf in Aion ist ja nur alle paar Stunden festgelegt möglich. RvR geht immer. Und max. 100 in WAR? Lächerlich. Sowas bringt durchschnittlich eine Fraktion pro Abend auf. Und es geht bei meinen Aussagen immer noch um 1.4 nicht um das derzeitige System, was natürlich RvDoor ist. Wie schon gesagt, es wird keinen Burgherren mehr geben (oder andere PvE Wachen). Das Kernkonzept (RvR) bleibt weiterhin erhalten und wird sogar ausgebaut. Sehe nirgendwo, dass das Kernkonzept abgebaut wird (noch das irgendein anderes MMO im Bereich Massen PvP aufholt)


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (2. November 2010)

Ähm ich dachte WAR und WOW lässt man nicht vergleichen. Wird doch immer vorgeheult. Also warum bei einigen Vergleichen geht net und bei dem tollen SC Vergleich, zieht mal Quantität vor Qualität. Cool also geil 20 SC, von dem viele garnicht beliebt waren und auch net so toll funktionieren. 
Nein das SC Konzept bei WAR ist find ich nicht passend. Zu einem will man Rating SC, die eben Siegpunkte liefern. Zum anderen gibt man aber teilweise bescheuerte Aufgaben von diesen Warfront ding. Natürlich bringen sie neue SC aber 3. Wenn du dieses 6er Ding meinst ... dat ist kein SC sondern eine Arena und passt 0 zu WAR. 6er Gruppen kämpfe find ich bei WAR zwar nicht schlecht, aber es ist und bleibt unpassend. Weil dat doch garnicht Ziel ist. Ziel ist im Open RVR vorwärts zu kommen und die SC helfen dazu und nicht die 6er Gruppen noch streicheln. Wobei es enorm unfaire Kombos gibt und dann halt die typischen Randomhaufen.
Also die 6er SC sehe ich nicht als SC, sondern als Arena und da denk ich hat WOW ja auch paar eingeführt in ihren Jahren.
Nein das SC Konzept passt nicht zu dem was WAR will. Wollen sie es als Spaß Faktor oder als Entscheidung, beides geht nicht. Wenn man es als Spaß will und Nebenbei, so dass die Leute eben wenn nichts los ist, im SC ihre Zeit Totschlagen ... nun dann ist die Wertungs aufs O-RVR falsch. Ist es aber für den Faktor Sieg und Niederlage. Dann dürfen keine SC Gewertet werden die wegen unbalanced enden, dann sollte man gleiche Verhältnisse Schaffen von Ränge und RR. Dann sollte man Stammgruppen mit Stammgruppen zusammen werfen und immer für paar Heiler sorgen. Die Gruppen sollt fest sein und hin und her kann nur über 1 Leader gesprungen werden, so dass diese 2er Renownfarm gruppen garnicht entstehen können usw.

Klar hat WAR mehr SC als WOW. Aber muss das sein? Arathi sorgt für Spaß und WS, nun gut traditionelles Capture the Flag. Aber ob ich nun 3 mal Capture the Flag anbiete in verschieden aussehen oder 1 mal ist doch egal. Dazu waren die stolzen X SC gegen 40 ja eh nur noch weniger. Die vorhergehenden X SC, waren jar aus aus dem rennen. 
Klar jetzt hat man die Warfront. Schönes Ding und nicht schlecht. Doch wenn es wirklich freut das sind und bleiben einfachmal die Trials. Alle anderen naja. Es gibt SC da kämpft man fast immer vor dem Lager usw. Klar kann man SC gewinnen, in den man tappt usw. und am Ende macht man das teilweise, während der Zerg sich brügelt. Aber man bekommt nichts ab und dat ist wie bei WOW in AV halt oder WS. Wenn keiner wirklich Lust hat ein SC zu gewinnen, brauch ich es alleine auch net machen. Für was? Damit ich Siege, nö ich verpasse Renown. Wenn es wie bei WOW Nebenbei ist ok no Prob. Ich will ja net Hauptsächlich PVP betreiben, ist doch klar dass die Leute die Ehre wollen. Aber wenn ich es Hauptsächlich betreibe. Ist doch der Sieg wichtiger als alles andere?

Das heißt am Ende haben sie sich nicht wirklich überlegt, wie man die Spieler dazu zwingt ein SC zu erkämpfen und dann wären sie besser gekommen weniger zu machen und nach zu führen, als X SC zu machen, wo Y Probleme enstehen. Denn nicht alle SC sind balanciert für beide Seiten oder sind völlig Bugfrei. Bei einigen SC kann man recht einfach den Feind Zerggen und vor dem Lager halten, bei anderen geht das wieder garnicht so einfach. 
Dann lieber weniger SC und dafür aber wirklich balanciert und das man dort was verändert und auch anpasst. Das die SC funktionieren glaub ich nicht wirklich. Nordenwacht ist in meinen Augen das einzige SC, wo es wirklich aufgeht. Es ist ein Mix aus Zerg, und gewisser Taktik. Man kann als Gruppe gewinnen, aber auch in dem man sich spaltet. In anderen SC geht sowas zwar auch, aber dort bewegt sich der Zerg nicht zwingend. Nachtfeuerpass ist ein SC, wo der bessere Zerg gewinnt, nichts anderes. Sobald einer zurück geschlagen ist, gibt der andere die Flagge ab. Ich finde dort einfach die Positionen der abzugebenden Flagge drehen, würde sehr viel ändern und das SC sogar richtig lustig machen. 
Auch andere SC werden durch Knockbacks dominiert oder durch Punkte an den man sich alt trifft und moscht. So wie damals AV zu alten Tagen, dieses Feld der Ehre da. 

Klar funzen die SC zum Spielen. Aber für mehr nicht. Stammgruppen mit hohen Ränge, die flache niedermetzeln bekommen sehr viel Renown während die erschlagenen gar keinen bekommen, wenn sie nicht wirklich was umhauen. Mal ehrlich ich hab lang WOW gezockt und auch dort in BGs gewesen. Aber ich hatte noch keinen wo wirklich 0 bei rum kam oder nur 50. Immer gab es ehre und immer starb wer, selbst die gut gerüsteten PVP Chars. Einfach weil Heilung im PVP zwar wichtig ist, aber nicht alles entscheidet.


----------



## DerTingel (2. November 2010)

worüber streitet ihr euch eigentlich?
ich kann zwar nur von drakenwald (als bsp für die deutschen server) reden, aber dort ist sicherlich nicht nur zur primetime was los. 
klar, auf badlands kann man sein hirn zu jeder tageszeit ausschalten und einfach nem kt beitreten ohne jegliche eigeninitiative...auf drakenwald müsste man dann mal im chat fragen. 
ich hab auch mal zeiten miterlebt, da war rund um die uhr in jedem umkämpften t4 gebiet was los...und das war die zeit, in der mir WAR am wenigsten spaß gemacht hat. 
jetzt können wieder ein paar leute mit ihrer behauptung kommen, WAR wäre auf zerg ausgelegt, die leute die solo oder in kleinen gruppen rumrennen hätten das spiel nicht verstanden. aber ich gehe prinzipiell nicht auf irgendwelche sinnbefreiten behauptungen ein, also könnt ihr sie euch auch sparen.
und kreisraiden...ja, klar gibts das. das ist halt der vorteil von drakenwald. da kann ich mich entscheiden, möchte ich halb afk, während ich mir was zu essen koche, meine wohnung aufräume etc ein wenig ruf verdienen, oder möchte ich große schlachten haben. sprich, gehe ich in ein leeres gebiet um im stick zu laufen und mit autoattack aufs tor zu prügeln , oder gehe ich in ein gebiet in dem gekämpft wird. das kann man auf badlands nicht machen, da trifft man in jedem gebiet auf den zerg.
wenn jemand behauptet, es würde nur im kreis geraidet, der hat schon ewigkeiten nichtmehr auf den entsprechenden servern gespielt. 
und zu den lags...wer behauptet badlands würde bei ihm nicht laggen, der spielt wohl immer unter btm oder alk, so dass er die verzögerung nicht merkt. 
und nochmal zur info: lag ist nicht gleich ruckeln. ruckeln liegt am rechner...lag am server, ausschließlich am server und nicht, ich wiederhole, NICHT an der internetleitung (ausser ihr benutzt n 56k moden).

also kann man abschließend festhalten: 
der wiedereinstieg lohnt sich auf jedenfall...
wer ständig und immer riesige massenschlachten sucht, gerne zergt und auf die möglichkeit verzichten kann auch mal ein wenig pve im rvr gebiet zu betreiben, dabei ein paar lags in kauf nehmen kann, der sollte auf badlands spielen.
allen anderen kann ich nur drakenwald empfehlen.

ps: wobei ich es ähnlich sehe wie pymonte...nach 1.4 wird badlands einige spieler "verlieren". ich kenne einige die dort twinken, aber wohl nach 1.4 ihre mains auf den deutschen servern wieder auspacken werden. also nicht wundern wenn eure deutschen gilden dort nach 1.4 erstmal leergefegt sein werden.
mfg


----------



## Andryxa (2. November 2010)

Huhu... Ich habe mich mal dazu entschlossen WAR anzuschauen und bin ehrlich gesagt positiv überrascht. Da ich DaoC Spieler der ersten Stunde war hat mich die Kreuzung von WoW und DaoC bissl gestört, ABER wie ich feststellen muss ist dem nicht so, den an sich is ja wow kein schlechtes Spiel nur scheiße im Endcontent weil es im Farming aus rastet und kein Vernünftiges PvP bietet und bei WAR is man schon quasi von anfang an dabei und geht nicht hoffnungslos runter, zumindest is mein erster Eindruck so.  Wie schaut es dann im Endlvl aus? Wird Equip Farming zum zwingendem übel oder kann man es nebenbei bei RvR machen, also questbelohnungen usw. Und Hacking und Cheats? Man hört ja irgendwie das "jeder" bei WAR nen Cheater is, aber wie schaut es tatsächlich aus?

Und wie schaut es mit den Dt. Server aus? Sind die Fraktionen ausgeglichen? Und was die Charaktere angeht - gibt ja ganze menge davon, sind irgendwelche davon derbs vergimpt das man die Finger von lassen sollte? Wollte nen Machinisten spielen, ist er Balanced?


----------



## Makalvian (2. November 2010)

Es wäre nett gewesen hättest du dir vor deiner frage die letzten 10 Threads angeschaut hätte keine 10 Min gedauert und deine Fragen wären fast alle beantwortet worden. 
( dies mag zwar aufgrund mangelnder Informationen in diesen Forum durch übereifriges Flamen schwer sein aber die antworten sind enthalten )

Sollte dem nicht so sein wirst du mehr begeisterte War-Spieler in anderen Foren finden als hier z.b. in waaagh.de


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (2. November 2010)

Drakenwald ist an sich recht gut besucht. Er hat einige Zeiten, in dem es etwas weniger ist. Aber an sich findet man immer leute. Man muss sich und andere nur motivieren, etwas zu kämpfen und du solltest auch paar Leute in größren Gilden suchen als Buddys aufnehmen. Dann bekommst mit wann im T4 was los ist und wann nicht. Denn wenn wenig los ist, twinken einige herum und da derzeit das Event ja noch ist, mit den Ratten ist T3 auch gut besucht und man findet immer Trottel zum abfarmen =) oder ins PVE Knocken ^^, wenn man nicht immer -.- diese Kanten trifft ;p

Aber naja das Problem ist aber halt bei WAR zu einem soll es ja große Schlachten haben, aber zum anderen wollen sie schon dass man über die BOs sich lockert und diese eben mit nutzt. Weswegen entweder die BOs nicht sinnvoll sind oder die Burgen ^^, dass sehe ich halt im O-RVR so und klar sie führen zwar diese Rohstoffträger ein. Aber mal sehen wie sich das System behauptet, nur weil es bei einem Punkt funktioniert, muss es nicht dort funzen. Denn der Angreifer muss Druck auf das Tor machen. Auch wenn glaube nur noch KMs dann schaden aufs Tor machen können, heißt es nicht zwingend Freiheit für die anderen. Die Ramme muss immernoch beschützt werden und zu Weit von der Burg sollte man sich net wegbewegen, dass könnte zu viel zeit verlust bedeuten. Daher bin ich halt da etwas skeptisch. Denn bei einem reinen Zerg, brauch man keine BOs und kann sie abschaffen oder passiv werden lassen. Wenn man Gruppenspiel will, mit kleineren Gruppen die sich zu größeren ORganisieren halt das Konzept von Fleet->Wing->Suqad. In dem an sich die Gruppe ne Orientierung und Chat/Aduio Chat Erleichterung ist und die Leute lockerer sind, dann kann man die BOs enorm wichtige Aufgaben zu schieben, aber muss die Belohnung übers ganze RVR ausschütten. Sonst werden ja Leute für Teamarbeit anders belohnt, obwohl dass ganze Team ja die Leistung bringt und man sich auch motiviert fühlt den Zerg mit Gruppen zu verlassen.


----------



## sinuna (9. November 2010)

Ich habe DaoC, AoC, Tabula Rasa, World of Warcraft und Aion gespielt ... und wollte eigentlich nurmal die "Endless Trail" Geschichte testen. 
Denn man hörte von Warhammer schon immer, daß das RvR/PvP super sein soll. Schließlich muß man ja mitreden können 

Ich hatte mir nicht viel Erwartungen gemacht, weil man oft hört "Warhammer ist tot, da spielt keiner mehr". 

Die ersten 10 lv waren, wie gesagt, zum Reinschnuppern. Erster Eindruck: 
*Respekt!* Char Erstellung ist OK, Klassen Auswahl vielfältig und schlüssig (habe mittlerweile alle Order/Destro Chars auf lv 10 gespielt um meinen "Favorit" zu finden)
Die öffentlichen Quests überraschen mit Abwechslung und Spass, das Würfelsystem beruht zwar wohl auf Glück aber macht trotzdem Fun. Rufsystem auch überraschend
vielfältig und vielversprechend. 
Anschließend habe ich mich ordentlich im T1 RvR und PvP ausgetobt und allmählich stellt sich mir die Frage ... warum hat dieses Spiel so einen schlechten Ruf??
Ich bin (zuletzt) Aion gewöhnt und was da an gravierenden Lags, Klassen Imbalance, etc. pp. abgeht ... dem gegenüber ist Warhammer das Paradies im MMORPG Genre!!!
(Ich weiß es gibt immer welche, die sich über so manche Gegner Klasse beschweren ... man kanns nie allen Recht machen und Balance ist wenn alle gleich viel heulen, aber ihr solltet mal AION spielen ... 
danach kniet ihr nieder und küsst das Warhammer Logo, was die Klassen/Fraktions Balance angeht.. um nur ein Stichwort zu nennen "Asmo/Sorc/Stigma Gabe der Flinkheit" 

Dann kam der Zeitpunkt an dem es mit meinem Lieblingschar zum 10ten mal geklingelt hat und ich mich entscheiden mußte ... verlängern oder verlassen? 
Ich hatte jede Menge Bedenken, es gab viele Stimmen ... Drakenwald, zu wenig Spieler ... T1 ist OK, aber ab T2 ist es eher einsam, T3 noch weniger, T4 gehts wieder ... keine KTs .... keine Szenarien ...
Ich wagte den Schritt 1 Monat zu verlängern und spielte mal weiter ... no Risk no Fun, sagte ich mir. 

Nun ich habe den Entschluß nicht bereut ... bin mittlerweile im T2, dort ist jeden Abend etwas los, zugegeben Szenarios gehen leider nur 1-2 am Abend auf aber hey ... der Spass im RvR im T2 ... sowas hatte
ich schon lange nichtmehr! Jeden Abend RvR Aktion pur! Ob "low" lv ... oder "high lv" ich hatte nie das Gefühl total benachteiligt zu sein. Auch von Aion bin ich es gewöhnt, das öfter mal ein "Endlv" Char vorbeigestiefelt
kam und einen "Lowlv" Spieler aus Jux und Dollerei umgepustet hat. 
Wenn in Warhammer ein Spieler der im lv zu hoch ist, in ein Gebiet geht für das er zu hoch ist verwandelt er sich in ein Huhn! "Ihr seid ein Huhn Boak Boak"!
Mit diesem "Chicken" Buff ist man quasi ein onehit! Auch wenn eine Fraktion in einem Gebiet in der Unterzahl ist, bekommt diese automatisch einen Buff der z.Bsp. Erfahrung, Ruf, etc. in dem % Maße erhöht in dem die 
Zahlenmäßige Unterlegenheit vorherrscht. (mit +400% Ruf, etc. ein Keep gegen eine hoffnungslose Übermacht verteidigen macht auch damit riesen Spass und lohnt sich sogar richtig!)
Von Spielerschwund merke ich ebenfalls noch nicht viel.

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn ... Fazit: 
Geniales Spiel! Von den brüchtigten Anfangsschwierigkeiten ala Bugs, etc. merke ich nichtmehr viel und dieses Jahr soll sogar noch ein großer RvR Patch rauskommen. 
Ich bin total überzeugt von dem Spiel und habe nun meinen festen Platz auf Drakenwald/Order gefunden. Ich kann nur jedem empfehlen sich dieses Game anzugucken, die
ersten 10 lv sind ja kostenlos. Denn jeder der das sucht, was in den meisten Spielen auf dem MMORPG Markt fehlt wird in Warhammer fündig!

Gruß Sinu

PS: Nein ich bin kein Spieletester ... sondern nur ein total überraschter und begeisterter Warhammer "Neuling".


----------



## wiligut (11. November 2010)

sinuna schrieb:


> ...
> Lange Rede kurzer Sinn ... Fazit:
> Geniales Spiel! Von den brüchtigten Anfangsschwierigkeiten ala Bugs, etc. merke ich nichtmehr viel und dieses Jahr soll sogar noch ein großer RvR Patch rauskommen.
> Ich bin total überzeugt von dem Spiel und habe nun meinen festen Platz auf Drakenwald/Order gefunden. Ich kann nur jedem empfehlen sich dieses Game anzugucken, die
> ...



Schön das dir Warhammer gefällt. Geht mir auch so. Eventueller erster Tiefpunkt könnte ab lvl32 auf dich zukommen, wenn du ins T4 musst. Daher mein Tipp, genieße T2 und T3 jeweils bis zum max. Level und ziehe den Rufrang mit, dann hast es im T4 leichter als jemand der in kürzester Zeit auf 40 levelt und dann mit niedrigem Rufrang und grünem T2 Equip im T4 steht und sich anschließend ob dieser frustrierenden Erfahrung hier ausheult. 
Mein 2. Tipp: Ignoriere das Buffed Warhammer Forum und besuche www.waaagh.de. Dort findest du die aktiven Spieler Carroburgs und Drakenwalds und, man glaubt es kaum, konstruktive Artikel und Threads zum Thema WAR.


----------



## Scorpionking256 (26. November 2010)

Scheint sich ja einiges getan zu haben, dann werd' ich mir nochmal ansehen, evtl erstmal über die Free-Trial und dann meine CE wieder reaktivieren. Vielleicht bring ich meinen Bruder auch noch dazu mit einzusteigen. Vielleicht zock ich heute ja schon wieder.

Welcher Server ist denn einigermaßen gut. Also von der Comm her, möchte nicht so ein geute wie auf manchen WoW Servern haben, nein kein geflame, auf manchen ist es wirklich schlimm  aber nicht auf allen.(oder ich geriet immer an die falschen leute)


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (26. November 2010)

Das Problem im niedrigen Bereich T1 kannst du bei WAR an sich wenig sehen.
Du kannst erstmal testen ob dein Rechner sich gut verträgt. Also kucken wie gut es bei dir nun läuft.
Du kannst auch testen wie das Kampfsystem einem zusagt.

Doch viele Neuerung, fast eigentlich alle betreffen nur das T4. Aber soweit ich das gelesen habe und es schon implimentiert ist, geht T3 jetzt bis Level 39. Das heißt man ist mit 32 net mehr gezwungen ins T4 zu gehen. Nur möchte ich dann kein 22er mehr sein. man kann zwar länger im T2 bleiben, aber ab T3 lohnt Einfluss. Gerade als Tank bekommt man gutes Schild. Dazu reizt ja auch ^^ mit Rang 20-21, wenn 39er im T2 rumspringen, deren tot bringt einiges an RP.


----------



## Lilrolille (26. November 2010)

Golrik schrieb:


> Das Problem im niedrigen Bereich T1 kannst du bei WAR an sich wenig sehen.
> Du kannst erstmal testen ob dein Rechner sich gut verträgt. Also kucken wie gut es bei dir nun läuft.
> Du kannst auch testen wie das Kampfsystem einem zusagt.
> 
> Doch viele Neuerung, fast eigentlich alle betreffen nur das T4. Aber soweit ich das gelesen habe und es schon implimentiert ist, geht T3 jetzt bis Level 39. Das heißt man ist mit 32 net mehr gezwungen ins T4 zu gehen. Nur möchte ich dann kein 22er mehr sein. man kann zwar länger im T2 bleiben, aber ab T3 lohnt Einfluss. Gerade als Tank bekommt man gutes Schild. Dazu reizt ja auch ^^ mit Rang 20-21, wenn 39er im T2 rumspringen, deren tot bringt einiges an RP.



Also wärst du lieber nen 32er im T4? 
Die RvR Änderungen betreffen T1 - T4. Einfluss lohnt ab T1, da du im nächsten T nicht "nackt" darstehst. Klar klingt es hart gegen Lvl 39 im T3 zu kämpfen, aber das ganze relativiert sich wieder. Ist auf jedenfall besser, als vorher mit 32 ins T4.

LG,
Lilro


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (27. November 2010)

Jap es gibt im T4 mehr, als im T3.
Der Einfluss ist im T1 noch sehr stark, im T2 auch. Ab T3 sind die Items nur noch selten wirklich gut. Die Stats sind teilweise idiotisch verteilt. Für Tanks lohnt fast nur Schild und Waffe, da die anderen Slots ab T3 und T4 fürs Set herhalten. Was im T1 und T2 nicht immer der Fall ist.
Nein damals war es wegen den NSC so geregelt, dass man mit 32 ins T4 kommt und weil einfach auch die LEvelspanne sonst sehr groß ist. Jetzt ist es auf einmal ok? Das heißt die Leute im T2 bleiben Länger im T2, weils fun macht ohne Burg Tor direkt los. Ab T3 aber, will man so schnell wie möglich T4 gibt viel zu viele gute Gründe.
Bessere Items, mehr Renown, mehr XP, lohnende Quests (selbst die Erkundungsquest bringen effektiv mehr als eine Quest im T3 PVP. Dazu kann man so gleich die Erkunderquest für BOs und Burgen teilweise solo Abschließen, was dann wieder schneller zu dem Marken teil führt. Das ganze ist recht ischer, selten mal dass wer vorbei kommt wenn nichts lost ist im PVP und wenn was los ist. Verstecken oder mit kämpfen und so bekommen.
Mit 32 musste man immer ins T4, weiß nicht wieso es jetzt aufeinmal nicht mehr sein soll. Dachte es war ihre Mechanik und ihr Konzept?
Daher ich staune an welchen Ecken sie aufeinmal aufbrechen, was sie schon lange haben und es sehr einfach begründen. Die Leute wollten es so.
Naja die Leute wollten eigentlich länger im T2 bleiben und nicht so hart im T4 begrüßt werden ^^.

Aber T4 zieh ich immer T3 vor immer. Klar im SC bekomme ich net alles ab. Aber ich darf auf Kisten Looten in dem sehr gutes Zeug drin ist.


----------



## C0ntra (27. November 2010)

Golrik schrieb:


> Jap es gibt im T4 mehr, als im T3.
> Der Einfluss ist im T1 noch sehr stark, im T2 auch. Ab T3 sind die Items nur noch selten wirklich gut. Die Stats sind teilweise idiotisch verteilt. Für Tanks lohnt fast nur Schild und Waffe, da die anderen Slots ab T3 und T4 fürs Set herhalten. Was im T1 und T2 nicht immer der Fall ist.
> Nein damals war es wegen den NSC so geregelt, dass man mit 32 ins T4 kommt und weil einfach auch die LEvelspanne sonst sehr groß ist. Jetzt ist es auf einmal ok? Das heißt die Leute im T2 bleiben Länger im T2, weils fun macht ohne Burg Tor direkt los. Ab T3 aber, will man so schnell wie möglich T4 gibt viel zu viele gute Gründe.
> Bessere Items, mehr Renown, mehr XP, lohnende Quests (selbst die Erkundungsquest bringen effektiv mehr als eine Quest im T3 PVP. Dazu kann man so gleich die Erkunderquest für BOs und Burgen teilweise solo Abschließen, was dann wieder schneller zu dem Marken teil führt. Das ganze ist recht ischer, selten mal dass wer vorbei kommt wenn nichts lost ist im PVP und wenn was los ist. Verstecken oder mit kämpfen und so bekommen.
> ...



In JEDEM Tier trägt man das ganze oder Teile des Rüstungssets, teilweise kann man auch RvR/PvE Sets kombinieren, das bringt aber auch nur was bei Sets mit 4 oder mehr Teilen. Wer ohne bestmögliche Ausrüstung ins nächsthöhere Tier geht, der hat es am Anfang schwer, denn die Ausrüstung und der RvR-Buff können die Unterschiede zu höheren Spielern recht gut ausgleichen.
Die Einflussitems im RVR sind ein besser als die SZ Waffen im T1-3 und wenn man sie sich geschickt aussucht, passen die Stats auch.

Wie lange hast du schon nicht gespielt? _"Das heißt die Leute im T2 bleiben Länger im T2, weils fun macht ohne Burg Tor direkt los."_? Das Burgtor muss immer zerstört werden, damit man die Fahne tappen kann.
Wieso will man im T3 schnell ins T4? Mehr Ruf, bessere Items ... man merkt was deine Spieleinstellung ist, an dieser Stelle müsste man den Rest eigentlich schon ignorieren.

_"Naja die Leute wollten eigentlich länger im T2 bleiben und nicht so hart im T4 begrüßt werden"_ Wenn es das ist, was die Leute wollen, dann bekommen sie es, längere Spanne in den unteren Tiers und man kommt somit ins T4, wenn man Eroberer tragen kann, der Wechsel ins T4 fällt also nicht so hart aus.

Dein letzter Satz sagt alles, Gratulation.


----------



## Churchak (27. November 2010)

@Golrik meckern meckern meckern egal was geändert wird eins ist gewiss du meckerst drüber und läst deinen schlecht zu lesenden textwall los ......

noch fix paar punkte die mir schreiend ins auge gefallen sind



Golrik schrieb:


> Das heißt die Leute im T2 bleiben Länger im T2, weils fun macht ohne Burg Tor direkt los. Ab T3 aber, will man so schnell wie möglich T4 gibt viel zu viele gute Gründe.



T2 gib es burgtore und die burgenkämpfe sind meiner erfahrung nach im T2 und T3 noch am intensivsten/spannensten/längsten.
T3 war dank LdT leider sehr leer besserte sich aber mit der zugangs änderung von LdT.die leveländerungen sind im übrigen aufgrund von perma QQ ala "buhuhu mit 32 bekomm ich mehr aufs maul als im t3 mit 31"



Golrik schrieb:


> Bessere Items, mehr Renown, mehr XP, lohnende Quests (selbst die Erkundungsquest bringen effektiv mehr als eine Quest im T3 PVP. Dazu kann man so gleich die Erkunderquest für BOs und Burgen teilweise solo Abschließen,



da der gewinn von ruf und expe gecapt ist und auf gegenständen auch diverse level bzw auf den rufrang beschränkungt sind, man also zB selbst wenn man mit 25 alle im spiel vorhanden sets hätte,trotz dem nur bis t3 ansziehn könnt also wat solls?wenns dir nur ums geiern geht das konnte man schon immer.man konnt sich schon immer mit level 1 ins t 4 begeben und da mit leechen wenn man spielen wollte ist man mit level 1 halt im t1 geblieben und hat seinen spass gehabt und mit 12 dann t2 usw.Bzw die quest von der du da redest ist ne kettenquest du brauchst da ab schritt 3 Leute die mit dir SfZs und Burgen hohlen und mit schritt 5 Feinde die sich töten lassen ohne das ist da mit ende der fahnenstange.Ganz davon abgesehn das der durchlauf der quest solange dauert das man in der selben zeit bedeutend mehr Expe gemacht hat wenn man im passendem PvE Gebiet ne latte quests macht oder paar ÖQ von den extra Items dies da noch gibt ganz zu schweigen.Im t3 gehn die 1. beiden schritte der erkundungsquest im übrigen auch solo zu machen.



Golrik schrieb:


> Mit 32 musste man immer ins T4, weiß nicht wieso es jetzt aufeinmal nicht mehr sein soll.
> 
> .....
> 
> Aber T4 zieh ich immer T3 vor immer. Klar im SC bekomme ich net alles ab. Aber ich darf auf Kisten Looten in dem sehr gutes Zeug drin ist.



kannste doch.dich gelüstet es auf grund deiner geilheit auf marken,sets (die dir zwar noch lange nix bringen) und RP mit 32 nach T4 ?dann geh halt ins T4 steht doch kein NPC am wegesrand und schlägt nen stock auf den boden und schreit dich an das du nicht vorbei kommst.
Anderseits entscheide dich doch mal. Erst weinst du monatelang das es als 3X ach so schwer im T4 ist ,nun quengelst du wieder das als 3X nun die möglichkeit besteht weiterhin in den unteren tiers mitzumischen ,man würde ja wertvollen loot verliern wenn man das mache ...... als würde man den verkackten loot nicht eh schon überall in den A geblasen bekommen.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (27. November 2010)

Was meckere ich den jetzt rum?

Ja aber kein Mauer, hab halt falsch ausgedrückt. Die 1. Mauer istn icht da. Direkt das Burgtor eben.

Was mecker ich? Wo hab ich gemeckert. 
Ja in fand T2 dadurch gut, dass man nicht die Mauer hatte und das fanden einige Leute so.
Im T4 wurde man dadurch hart begrüßt, weil viele gute Rüssi hatten und der Keeplord sehr hoch im Level war.

Ok ich hab damals auch den Fehler gemacht, zu heulen über das T4. Wo ich selbst drin war, fand ich es mit 32 garnicht so schlimm. Warum. Weil man enorm gut RP bekommt. Das geht aber nur im O-RVR gut, da man dort oft organsierte Gruppen hat und selbst wenn der Feind es ist, dort sterben auch leute. Im SC ist es anders. Dort hat man oft 0 Chancen gegen RR70+ Gruppen. Da bekommt man mal mit Glück einen Tot. Aber sonst 0 Chance. Das frustet.
Aber ich musste mit 32 ins T4? Jetzt wo es auf einmal gelockert wird, wo es garnicht mehr wichtig ist. Da durch die fehlenden NSC im RVR ja ech schnurze ist ob ich als Tank 32 oder 40 bin. Darauf kommt es nicht mehr an. Es kommt nur noch darauf an, dass man Leute versammelt und zusamen spielen kann und nicht mehr wegen fehlenden Tanks oder guten Schadens Klassen am Keeplord scheitert oder nur BOs angehen kann. Daher ist es jetzt egal von der Änderung her. Daher staun ich eher, dass sie jetzt diese Änderung machen.

Aber das mit der Item Geilheit ist cool. Ja die Questkette ist ne Kette, gelle. Ich weiß deswegen mach ich den Erkundungsteil ja, damit ich mit der Gruppe dann das BO bekomme und wenn Zeit ist sogar noch ins Lager flitzen kann und die Burg abhole, nur ist dass nicht so wichtig und funzt auch nur wenns wirklich geht. Also niemand vom Feind da ist. Wenn der Feind da ist, bleib ich bei Gruppe und bekomme nur das getappte BO. Hab mir ja die quest nicht ausgedacht und find sie total scheiße. Aber ist so und damit mahc ich es so. Den Erkunderteil, sofort wann ich ihn kann, dass ich zu den anderen schneller komme. Weiß nicht ob man es anders machen sollte? Also vorher mit der Gruppe erstmal alle BOs ablaufen, dann Lager, dannn Burgen, dann Lager, dann Bo erobertn, dann Lager und dann Burg? 
Also ja ich kann auch ins PVE gehen. Aber das ist recht eintönig. In der Ländern der Töten ist es zwar auch langweilig, aber mit32er ist man wenigstens dort nicht ganz allein nd findet Gruppen für PQs. In den anderen Zonen, muss man schon suchen und dann für was? Mal eine Kiste mit loot. Nö da lauf ich lieber BOs ab. Wenn ich mit bekomme, dass BOs getappt werden bin ich dabei, damit schaft man STep 3 ja auch. Aber ansonsten ... was ist daran bitte so unlogisch oder falsch? Meine mit 32 musstem an ins T4. Also was sollte ich machen und würde auch nicht einsehen das ich im T3 bleiben.
Denn mit 32 bin ich zu stark fürs T3. Das ist auch so. Mit 32 ist man einfach mal recht heftig. Sieht man gut im T1, dieses durch Mains hochgezogenen Twinktrialchars. Die Endgame Zeug haben. Das ist doch wie bei WOW. Langweilig wenn man nicht gleich gesinnte hat und so ist es für mich mit Level 31 gewesen. Klar entlich hält man was aus und dann kommt man ins T4 und ich war auch mal anderer Meinung. Nur wurde ich eines besseren belehrt. Mit wechsel zwischen Länder der toten und paar Stündchen Questvorberiten, wenn wenig Los ist und auch WEg erkunden, fährt man im T4 deutlicher besser. Also so im T3 zu bleiben. Nein ich ziehe T4 immer vor.
Ich würfel auf Items die ich brauch und bekomme mehr XP/RR. Das ist irgendwo auch so. WEil die Leute vom RR höher sind als ich und nicht niedriger oder nur 1 Rang höher. 
Ich würfel aber auch niemanden was weg. Da ich auf Zeug würfel, was ich wirklich brauch teilweise geradei die Marken. So würfel ich auf 5 Marken im Low level, für eine Marke dich ich brauch. Da kann ich auch 5 mal auf die eine würfeln ist genau das selbe. Nur wenn ich davon 1 mal gewinne, hab ich gleich 5 kleine und somit haben "lowies" mehr Marken für sich. Weil ich nicht 5 mal würfeln muss um 1 große zu bekommen. Hab genug Gründe gehabt um im T4 zu bleiben und nicht nur der Zwang. Meine mich nervt eher an, dass man erst 32 sein muss und dieses letzten 2 Level hatte ich mit ratten verbracht und im RVR helfen. Aber es war nicht mehr so lustig, weil man schon mit 30 und 31 sehr stark war. Ich fand sogar schon zu stark irgendwo. Also war der Spaß raus. Weil nichts mehr war, was wirklich gefährlich ist, außer man hat ne schlechte Gruppe oder viele mit hohen Level. Aber wer auf 30er Tanks mit Schild im T3 einschießt, hat für mich schon bissel die Mechanik verkannt. Meine was will man beweisen? Das man ihn tot bekommt, aber viel Schaden steckt man in so einen 30 oder 31er Panzer? 
Deswegen nö war froh 32 zu sein und im T4 geb ich zu, ist man keine große Nummer. Aber im O-RVR, wenn man nicht nur den kleinen 40/70+ gegenüber steht, die Leute abgrasen oder Kleingruppen abfarmen. Macht es gaudi. Meine das ist doch etwas, was ich eher schwach finde und das selbe wird es dann im T3 geben. Wenn nicht so viel los ist sammeln sich 36-38er und farmen die Lowies ab, die im RVR eben in kleinen Gruppen bissel was machen wollen.

Daher hab ich kein schlechtes gewissen oder fühl mich Item Geil, weil ich effektiver was bekommen möchte. Ich kämpfe auch ohne aussicht auf viel Erfolg, nur dem Spaß. Aber bei WAR sind Items wicthig, also möchte ich auch Schritt für Schritt ein Vorwärts kommen sehen.


----------



## derdebus (29. November 2010)

habe zwei frage:

1.
ich wollte gestern meinen WAR-account reaktivieren, habe dann festgestellt das WAR jetzt von einer anderen firma geleitet wird. wollte mich auf deren website mit meinen accountdaten einloggen, aber mein account ist nicht mehr vorhanden. kann ich mich mit meinem alten key dort wieder registrieren oder muss ich mir das spiel neu kaufen??

2. 
ist es möglich einen charaker der anfang des jahres gelöscht wurde wiederherzustellen??

danke schon mal für eure antworten


----------



## Francis MacBeth (29. November 2010)

zu 1.
Nim deinen alten Nick und hänge ein _EUR hinten dran. Also anstelle von derdebus nun derdebus_EUR
Damit kannst Du dich unter dem Accountmanagement bei warhammeronline.com einloggen, bzw. das PW anfordern.
Wenn Du einen neuen Account machen müsstest, weil Du auf Deine Zugangsdaten beim besten Willen nicht mehr ran kommst (der Account existiert micht Sicherheit noch), musst Du das Spil nicht neu kaufen, lade es einfach auf der Seite runter und mach Dir einen neuen Account.
(In beiden Fällen schreib mir ne PN, mit Deiner Email Adresse, damit ich Dich entweder als neuen Spieler oder Rückkehrer einladen kann)

zu2.
kann ich Dir nicht sagen aber befürchte eher nein aber eine Anfrage bei Mythic kann nicht schaden, am besten in englisch abgefasst.

PS. es kann natürlich sein, daß wenn Du nicht auf Carroburg oder Drakenwald warst damals, das Du dann noch Deine Charaktere umziehen müsstest, geht auch über das Accountmanagement.


----------



## Valek Jace (16. Dezember 2010)

Also seit dem neuen Patch kann ich von einem wiedereinstieg nur abraten.

Der neue Patch hat das RVR gekillt. 

Falls du scharf auf Szenarios bist, dann bist du bei Warhammer richtig . RVR nein


----------



## Fusselbirne (17. Dezember 2010)

Valek schrieb:


> Also seit dem neuen Patch kann ich von einem wiedereinstieg nur abraten.
> 
> Der neue Patch hat das RVR gekillt.
> 
> Falls du scharf auf Szenarios bist, dann bist du bei Warhammer richtig . RVR nein


Begründung?


----------



## Lari (17. Dezember 2010)

Also seit dem Patch geht zumindest hier im Forum nichts mehr, alle 3 - 4 Tage mal ein Post.
Ein gutes Zeichen ist das jedenfalls nicht


----------



## Pymonte (17. Dezember 2010)

Das neue RvR ist derzeit zumindest nichts mehr für die Denkfaulen, es geht dennoch gut ab. Man muss noch ein paar Sachen anpassen (Rattenoger, Meutenbändiger verstärken, die Ticks für die Ress Träger regulieren, sodass nur aktive Spieler sie bekommen), ansonsten finde ich das RvR sehr spaßig und vor allem die Skaven Warlocks und Gossenläufer echt toll 

EDIT: Sehe grad, dass Lari ja auch was "sinnvolles" geschrieben hat. Ähm ja... hier schreibt vermutlich kaum einer mehr, weil die meisten Leute nicht mehr auf diese Seite schauen. Waaagh.de hat tägliche viele neue Posts, hat die Infos schneller und besser zur Hand und hat eben auch WAR bezogene Artikel, während hier ja nur das nötigste erwähnt wird. Sowas zieht natürlich die Leute weg. Außerdem ist der übersichtliche Forenticker irgendwo recht an die Seite gewandetr und ist kaum aktuell (da steht ein Post von vor x Tagen über WAR drin, der neuste von mir hingegen nicht).

Ist klar, dass der Verlust an schnellen Information und Übersichtlichkeit auch einen Verlust an Usern nach sich zieht.


----------



## Lari (17. Dezember 2010)

Pymonte schrieb:


> EDIT: Sehe grad, dass Lari ja auch was "sinnvolles" geschrieben hat. Ähm ja... hier schreibt vermutlich kaum einer mehr, weil die meisten Leute nicht mehr auf diese Seite schauen. Waaagh.de hat tägliche viele neue Posts, hat die Infos schneller und besser zur Hand und hat eben auch WAR bezogene Artikel, während hier ja nur das nötigste erwähnt wird. Sowas zieht natürlich die Leute weg.


Kurioserweise nur bei WAR 
Aber sollte es so sein herzlichen Glückwunsch, die erste MMO-Community, die über buffed.de meckert und wirklich konsequent zu einer anderen Seite gewechselt ist


----------



## Pymonte (17. Dezember 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Kurioserweise nur bei WAR
> Aber sollte es so sein herzlichen Glückwunsch, die erste MMO-Community, die über buffed.de meckert und wirklich konsequent zu einer anderen Seite gewechselt ist



öhm, doch ist sie? Ich kann hier und bei waaagh.de schreiben, schließlich verirren sich (leider) immer wieder auch Leute ins Buffed Forum, den kann man ja zumindest einen Hinsweis geben. Mach ich bei Heldendaten.de auch. Das Forum ist ja hier nicht repräsentativ.

Aber was rede ich eigentlich mit dir? Sind doch eh Perlen vor die Säue.


----------



## Fusie (17. Dezember 2010)

Na wenn das dort die "gesamte" oder zumindest einen Großteil der deutschen WAR Community sein soll.... weh oh weh. 

Ich würde mal so ins Blaue tippen, eine Handvoll Schreiber kamen von hier, eine andere Handvoll Schreiber kamen aus den offiziellen Bioware Unterforen Carroburg und Drakenwald, und seit dem ist eben auf der Seite etwas mehr los und die anderen Foren praktisch tot.

Abschließend, buffed.de richtet sich eben nach der Mehrheit und die spielt inzwischen eben wo anders, was man auch an der Aktivität in dem entsprechenden Forum sieht.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (18. Dezember 2010)

Richtig. Buffed macht das, was sie halt immer machen. News posten, überall Versuchen Infos zu ziehen etc. Aber wirklich viel Infos, bekommt man fast nur bei den Spielen selbst. Bei WOW war ist es ne Ausnahme, aber auch dadurch das WOW ja viel Bluepostet und damit ja auch viel Infos zur Verfügung stehen. Obwohl die Skaven dieses Jahr raus gekommen sind, hatte Mythic nie groß was dazu gesagt und als, hat es Buffed ja auch in den News. 

Das Forum und die Wikis, sind eher Community Sache und da hat WAR nur sehr wenige Infos. Man findet diese hübschen Karten, dann die nette Seite mit nahezu allen Einträgen zum Wälzer des Wissens und dann hört es fast schon auf. Es gibt einige Einträge in den X Wikis die interessant sind. Aber es gibt keine Wiki unter den X Wikis, die Aktuell ist oder wirklich aktiv lebt. Nein man muss da schon im Forum rum suchen nach Infos oder in den Kommentaren. Wobei ja Wardb.com ja schon ne ewigkeit down ist und Warhammer Alliance als Forum sehr nützlich, aber auch dort muss man etwas suchen. 
Wirklich Infos zu gewissen Dingen. Wie bei den WOW Wikis oder Eve Wikis, findet man eher weniger. Man findet halt paar Addons die man von WOW übernommen hat, wie Squars etc. Weil man es eben nicht mehr ohne Addon groß packt und WAR auch vom UI jetzt nicht wirklich gut ist. Das heißt wie WOW sollte man sich Debuff Addons zu legen oder man kann es eben. Das man die Zeiten halt besser im überblick behält. 
Aber wirklich aktive Communityarbeit bei WAR in Sachen Infos, gibt es kaum. Klar Forum gibt es aber zu jedem Spiel fast irgend ein aktives. Das ist jetzt nichts besonderes. Ich staune halt nur, dass einige sagen. WAR ist nicht tot und mit Zahlen um sich werfen, die sie aus sicheren Quellen haben so 250k...300k was gesagt wird und Eve Online die ihre Zahlen ohne Scheu veröffentlichen und auch beim Einlogen mit den Trial sagen wie viel Trials aktiv sind. Also keine Angst davor haben zu sagen, wir haben 35k Aktive Member online und vielleicht was um die 250k ... 300k ACC, aber deren Wiki, deren offizelle Seite und deren Community Arbeit ist deutlich aktiver und stärker als bei WAR und das obwohl in diesem Spiel das PVP noch ein Stück härter ist und man schnell bestraft wird für Unachtsamkeit oder halt einfach "Dummheit". Dennoch Eve Online hat eine sehr aktive Community, die im Internet mehr macht als für Forum werben oder im Forum posten. Sie lassen Datenbanken am Leben, haben ganze Markttools, ganze Tools die unglaublich nützlich sind.
Sie basteln also nicht ein WOW Addon um oder machen bissel hübsches UI. Sondern Addons, worauf andere sich Verlassen und sie aktiv nutzen. Dazu gehört schon einiges an Arbeit. Die Community um EVe ist aber nicht viel größer als um WAR! Also ein Forum ist nur ein Teil vom ganzen und dort stellt man seine Frag etc. Aber wirklich Infos zieht man aus den Wikis und Datenbanken, weil man dort viel gezielter suchen kann. Im Forum hängt es stark von der SuFu ab und dem Stickys, ob man dass findet was man sucht!


----------



## Fusie (18. Dezember 2010)

Tja, das ist so ein Punkt, wenn ich mir die Kommentare von so manchen hier durchlese, da scheint die Weissheit aus allen Poren zu tropfen... aber dann schaut man in die Unterforen der Klassen und sieht dort... nichts wirklich lesenswertes, oder zum Teil nur veraltete Texte. 

Wenn 1.4 und das neue oRvR doch so toll ist, wieso liest man dann nicht für jede Klassenart zumindest, eine aktuelle Zusammenfassung auf das neue System bezogen?
Da gäbe es doch sicherlich einiges zu berichten, oder wie sieht es mit aktuellen Klassenänderungen aus, was hat sich verändert, wer musste seine Spielweise neu ausrichten?

Also, es gibt viel zu tun, packt es endlich an!


----------



## Pymonte (19. Dezember 2010)

Fusie schrieb:


> Tja, das ist so ein Punkt, wenn ich mir die Kommentare von so manchen hier durchlese, da scheint die Weissheit aus allen Poren zu tropfen... aber dann schaut man in die Unterforen der Klassen und sieht dort... nichts wirklich lesenswertes, oder zum Teil nur veraltete Texte.
> 
> Wenn 1.4 und das neue oRvR doch so toll ist, wieso liest man dann nicht für jede Klassenart zumindest, eine aktuelle Zusammenfassung auf das neue System bezogen?
> Da gäbe es doch sicherlich einiges zu berichten, oder wie sieht es mit aktuellen Klassenänderungen aus, was hat sich verändert, wer musste seine Spielweise neu ausrichten?
> ...



Da an den Karrieren kaum was geändert wurde, wird davn also auch kaum was berichtet.

Es gab letztens eine DoK/WP Anpassung, darüber gibts auch mehr als genug Topics:
http://waaagh.de/201...chten-17-12-10/
http://waaagh.de/201...chten-16-12-10/

+ Englische etc


EDIT: Golrik, bevor du antwortest, schau dir erstmal die Seite an, über die du urteilst. Waaagh.de ist weit mehr als ein "Forum". Erdknuffel, Lykanth und viele andere geben sich große Mühe Blogeinträge, Hotfixes, Patches, etc zu dokumentieren und zu analysieren. Hinzu kommen ein paar nette Artikel.

Statt WARDB gibts nun http://wardrobe.war4scrubs.com/Default.aspx oder http://www.arsenalofwar.com/


----------



## DerTingel (21. Dezember 2010)

was soll man auch für großartige wiki-beiträge verfassen? die wälzereinträge kann man sich alle per addon ingame anschauen...
die rüstungen sind vorwiegend im rvr durch marken zu bekommen und die 8inis mit entsprechenden rüstungen wird sich wohl noch jeder merken können.
die jeweils "beste" skillung für eine klasse gibt es meiner ansicht nach nicht...es hängt sehr stark von der spielweise ab, ob man in gruppen, kt´s oder solo rumrennt...ob man pve macht, szenarien spielt oder rvr. also was soll man dazu groß schreiben, wer das bisschen denkarbeit nicht leisten kann, der sollte lieber lego online oder WOW spielen. 
für die rvr-mechanik braucht man auch kein abgeschlossenes studium, wobei die meisten wow spieler wohl überfordert sein dürften...von daher kann ich das unverständnis über ein fehlendes wiki schon verstehen. wer immer alles vorgekaut bekommt, wie man welche ini zu schaffen hat etc verlernt halt das denken.
wer halt gerne über dumpfe sachen wie equipment, die tollsten raid-zusammenstellungen, die besten crafting rezepte etc lamentiert, dabei andauernd timesinks, sprich wartezeiten unterworfen sein möchte, der spielt halt 
WOW...
wer gerne ein recht unkompliziertes, schnelles und actionlastiges rvr/pvp spiel möchte, der spielt WAR. 

sollte ich mal eine kleine frage zu WAR gehabt haben, so hat mir stets google innerhalb kürzester zeit eine passende antwort verschafft. 
wer braucht schon ein wiki? 
mfg


----------



## Fusselbirne (23. Dezember 2010)

DerTingel schrieb:


> wer gerne ein recht unkompliziertes, schnelles und actionlastiges rvr/pvp spiel möchte, der spielt WAR.


Schnell ist dabei relativ,finde es hängt stark von der Uhrzeit ab.Zumindest war das der Grund,warum ich mit WAR vor einiger Zeit aufgehört hab,dass man ganz gern mal warten durfte,nur meistens am Abend richtig was los war und im Open RvR sowieso die meisten nur Kreisraiden machen wollen.


----------



## C0ntra (23. Dezember 2010)

Fusselbirne schrieb:


> Schnell ist dabei relativ,finde es hängt stark von der Uhrzeit ab.Zumindest war das der Grund,warum ich mit WAR vor einiger Zeit aufgehört hab,dass man ganz gern mal warten durfte,nur meistens am Abend richtig was los war und im Open RvR sowieso die meisten nur Kreisraiden machen wollen.



Du beschwerst dich über Kreisraiden, dabei lag es doch auch bei dir das zu ändern. Das als Grund anzuführen halte ich für fadenscheinig, denn wenn etwas nicht passt im RvR, dann ändert man es, indem man selbst einen KT Leitet.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (23. Dezember 2010)

Ja die Seite ist nett, keine Frage meine. Meine solche Leute geben sich mühe. Aber am Ende ist bei WAR doch ne recht kleine Community die sich mühe gibt. 

Also als wäre die Mechanik bei WAR Komplizierter als bei WOW.
Aber zum Beispiel AP Reg, ich such auch nach Fragen über Google und wühle halt in den Foren rum. Aber es hat gedauert, bis ich einen Eintrag fand, der mir eine antwort gab. 
ÜBerall steht aber drin. AP bezahlt jeder, nutzt jeder und regen pro Sekunde. Das ist aber unwichtig. Denn pro Sekunde ist ja ok, schönes Ding. Aber was unterbindet die AP Reg? Wann regt man eigentlich und wie wirken sich Items aus etc. Sowas find ich schon wichtig. Weil man dadurch effektiv spielen kann. Denn Skills nutzen ist ja keine wahre Mechanik. Das ist klar. Denn effektiv spielt man seine Klasse nur, wenn man mit den AP umgehen kann. Gerade

Also über sowas sollte es mehr geben. Auch wie stark sich Items nun auf die Skills auswirken. Einfach weil man dann eben sieht, ob ein Skill sich lohnt oder nicht, oder was man Sockeln sollte.
Klar ist das eine Art Interesse wie bei WOW. Aber selbst bei WOW gibt es genug, denn sowas egal ist. Die lieber ihre Skills, Glyphen etc. genau auf die Situation anpasen. 5er Ini, 5er Hc, Raid, PVP, Open PVP leveln, BG, ARena, Rated BG etc. Also je nach Situation kann man so einiges bei WOW machen. Also ist auch wie bei WAR 0 Unterschied. Aber genau da kann man doch viel erzählen und viel tipps geben. Nicht im Sinne von Bester Skillung, sowas ist bei WOW irgendwann da, aber derzeit ist es eher so. Dat man einige Pflichtskills bis 31 hat und dann an sich freie Wahl. 
Aber auch bei WAR gibt es Taktikten die unnütz sind. Da sie unter Bedingungen wirken, die es kaum gibt und andere wirken auf den ersten Blick "bescheiden", aber haben große Wirkung weil sie in der Rotation genutzt werden und Rotation ist jetzt nicht, feste Abfolge von Skills. Sondern halt je nach Situation der passende Skill, nur gibt es Skills die eben oft vorkommen und skill mit den man je nach Lage CC macht oder mehr Schaden usw. Daher gibt es Taktikten die totaler Schrott sind und andere sind unfair stark. Also da ist doch sowas wie Tipps etc. Nicht falsch. 
Denn die leute, die einem im SC abziehen, gehen nicht so ran.
Boar EQ egal, Beste Skillung gibt es nicht etc. Sondern sie schauen sich an, wo sie was her bekommen. Wie sie skillen, wenn sie halt im O-RVR sind und wie im SC. Es gibt auch typische Stammgruppen Skillungen und Taktitken die man nur dort nutzt. Da man eben da locker sich auf die anderen Einstellen kann etc. 

Das Beta Ding kenne ich noch net =) und wie gesagt, die Seite Waaagh.de ist nett und hübsch. Die Leute geben sich große Mühe, also die Seite schaut gut aus =).

Dazu ne Wiki ist schon mehr als nur Tipps und Infos. Es ist ne Art Werbung für ein Spiel und kann gut verarbeitet auch Interesse wecken. Die SC mal genau beschreiben, was da so passiert. Typische Taktiken und/oder die Mechanik (welche Debuffs usw.) Das alles kann wirklich helfen, dass ein Spiel mal neue leute gewinnt. Nur die Hauptseite von Mythic ... naja ... das reicht nicht und deren Forum ist net gerade sehr hübsch gemacht und wirklich aktiv auch net. Fansites haben oft uraltes drin stehen. Ne gute Wiki macht schon gut Werbung.


----------



## Pymonte (23. Dezember 2010)

Kreisraiden gibt es in der Form auch nicht mehr  Das erlaubt das neue System gar nicht. Und man kann auch endlich was mit Kleingruppen/Solo erreichen, daher ist auch die Uhrzeit nicht mehr so entscheidend. Scs gehen eh im T4 24/7 fast instant auf (auf Drakenwald)


----------



## Fusselbirne (23. Dezember 2010)

C0ntra schrieb:


> Du beschwerst dich über Kreisraiden, dabei lag es doch auch bei dir das zu ändern. Das als Grund anzuführen halte ich für fadenscheinig, denn wenn etwas nicht passt im RvR, dann ändert man es, indem man selbst einen KT Leitet.


Das Dumme dabei ist ja,wenn die Leute nicht auf das hören wollen,was gesagt wird und ihr eigenes Zeug machen oder dem Strom nachschwimmen wollen,da geht dann nicht viel.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (25. Dezember 2010)

Doch man wirft sie aus der Gruppe! Als Raidleader musst du eiskalt sein. Wer nicht macht, was gesagt wird hat pech. Der kann im PVE PQs solo farmen oder in Länder der Toten sich ausloggen. Aber wer PVP Spielen will, muss hören. Ansonsten gibt es halt keine Erfolgreichen Raids, wenn alle machen was sie wollen. Entweder man macht was gesagt wird oder geht aus der Gruppe und farmt SC ab. Diese Option ist doch für jeden dabei und SC abfarmen ist sogar besser geworden, da Sieg und Niederlage dort nichts mehr beeinflussen und nur die Teilnahme bringt schon Kleingold. Also wer Probleme damit hat, sich an den Raid anzupassen, der brauch ihn garnicht erst beitreten oder fliegt und wenn es die Leute stört, müssen sie sich beschweren oder sich anpassen!


----------



## Vrocas (25. Dezember 2010)

Ich wollte eigentlich auch auf Badlands spielen (mit meiner Trial Version) aber jetzt geht das irgendwie nicht weiß einer wieso?


----------



## Fusie (25. Dezember 2010)

Badlands wurde für Trials gesperrt, weil der Server randvoll ist.


----------



## Vrocas (25. Dezember 2010)

Hm... spiele jetzt die WAR Testversion seit 2 Tagen und habe einen Orc Spaltaz auf lvl 6 und einen Chaos Auserkorenen auf Stufe 7 und ich habe von den "über geilen pvp Gemetzeln" noch nichts gesehen, man kann zwar im Gebiet nach dem Startgebiet ein paar Städte attackieren oder gar erobern, nur leider ist da so gut wie keine Sau und leider wird man auch nicht so wirklich in das geschehniss eingeführt (sprich was soll Ich tun um eine Stadt überhaupt erobern zu können?)

Ich habe mir Warhammer um ganz ehrlich zu sein cooler vorgestellt, am anfang wird gesagt ja du kannst mit Stufe 1 schon Szenarien betreten und hast das volle rvr geschehen vor deiner Haustür nur leider is in den 2 Tagen keins dieser Szenarien aufgegangen...

Ich möchte in einer riesigen Armee vor einer gewaltigen Stadt stehen, mit den größten Mauern die Ich jemals gesehen habe und durch die Tore marschieren tausende von Zwergen oder Menschen die wir in wenigen Minuten abschlachten werden, nicht einen total langen weg in ein Dorf laufen wo vielleicht 6 oder 7 Spieler meiner Fraktion rumlaufen aber keine Gegner...
Vielleicht liegt es auch nur daran dass Ich erst lvl 7 bin, aber die Trial Version geht nur leider bis Level 10 und in diesen Leveln sollte man eigentlich genug Gründe bekommen sich das Spiel am Ende zu kaufen, ist hier bis jetzt leider noch nicht der Fall gewesen. Ich bin sehr enttäuscht und hatte mir von der ganzen Warhammer Propaganda mehr versprochen...


----------



## Pymonte (25. Dezember 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Hm... spiele jetzt die WAR Testversion seit 2 Tagen und habe einen Orc Spaltaz auf lvl 6 und einen Chaos Auserkorenen auf Stufe 7 und ich habe von den "über geilen pvp Gemetzeln" noch nichts gesehen, man kann zwar im Gebiet nach dem Startgebiet ein paar Städte attackieren oder gar erobern, nur leider ist da so gut wie keine Sau und leider wird man auch nicht so wirklich in das geschehniss eingeführt (sprich was soll Ich tun um eine Stadt überhaupt erobern zu können?)
> 
> Ich habe mir Warhammer um ganz ehrlich zu sein cooler vorgestellt, am anfang wird gesagt ja du kannst mit Stufe 1 schon Szenarien betreten und hast das volle rvr geschehen vor deiner Haustür nur leider is in den 2 Tagen keins dieser Szenarien aufgegangen...
> 
> ...



1. wo spielst du? Nicht alle Server sind gleich besucht.
2. Das Spiel ist nun über 2 Jahre alt und daher ist es logisch, dass in den Startgebieten nicht mehr hunderte von Spielern rumrennen. Ja, Szenarios gehen seltener auf, aber im RvR geht eigentlich immer etwas ab (zumindest auf Drakenwald).
3. Junge, es ist Weihnachten. Viele Spieler sind bei ihren Familien und feiern. Über die Weihnachtstage ist die Aktivität nun mal nicht so hoch, wie halt in der normalen Woche.
4. Das mit der Stadt ist der Endcontent, das Tier 4. Da kannst du (mit Vollversion) zwar auch schon rein, da machst du dich aber tierisch unbeliebt  Im T2 gibts dann wenigstens schon Burgen, daher kommt da auch mehr Schlachtfeeling auf, als bei den Scharmützeln im t1.
5. WoW (als Beispiel) wirbt ja auch mit Endcontent. Wenn ich das Spiel nur in der Trial spiele, werde ich den auch nie erleben. Das Gleiche ist bei WAR der Fall. Such dir einen vollen Server (es gibt auch andere volle Server, nicht nur Badlands, also keine Panik) und schau dir da nochmal das T1 an. Es kostet dich ja nix und du kannst dir Zeit lassen. 

Ach und tausende Spieler wirst du nicht auf einem Fleck erleben, da wird der Server vorher sterben  Aber ein paar hundert können es schon sein (Spitze waren mal über 700 in einer Zone). Und es werden auch nicht 1000 Leute in den ersten Minuten niedergemetzelt, da dieses SPiel so wenig PvE im RvR hat, wie möglich. Es werden also nicht cineastisch erstmal x NPCs abegmurkst (was in einem Spiel eh lahm ist, da es nie so in Szene gesetzt werden kann, wie in einem Film), sondern man kämpft gleich gegeneinander. Wenn natürlich 1000 level 10 Chars im t4 antreten... dann könnten die auch recht schnell sterben

hier mal ein paar aktuelle T4 RvR Videos:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SOlvi6vS9Ms
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cr-bc92xuAQ


----------



## C0ntra (25. Dezember 2010)

Golrik schrieb:


> Doch man wirft sie aus der Gruppe! Als Raidleader musst du eiskalt sein. Wer nicht macht, was gesagt wird hat pech. Der kann im PVE PQs solo farmen oder in Länder der Toten sich ausloggen. Aber wer PVP Spielen will, muss hören. Ansonsten gibt es halt keine Erfolgreichen Raids, wenn alle machen was sie wollen. Entweder man macht was gesagt wird oder geht aus der Gruppe und farmt SC ab. Diese Option ist doch für jeden dabei und SC abfarmen ist sogar besser geworden, da Sieg und Niederlage dort nichts mehr beeinflussen und nur die Teilnahme bringt schon Kleingold. Also wer Probleme damit hat, sich an den Raid anzupassen, der brauch ihn garnicht erst beitreten oder fliegt und wenn es die Leute stört, müssen sie sich beschweren oder sich anpassen!



Endlich mal ein Beitrag von dir, den ich so unterschreiben kann. xD


----------



## Vrocas (25. Dezember 2010)

Na das zweite Video sieht doch echt nice aus =)

Also meint Ihr es lohnt sich WAR für das Geld zu spielen?

Und noch ne Frage, bei mir wenn da Spieler aus der Ferne auf mich zu laufen dann laggen die wie ab aber wenn sie nah an mir dran sind dann laufen die wieder flüssig, kann man das irgendwie ändern weil das zerstört bei mir nur das rp feeling xP


----------



## Fusselbirne (26. Dezember 2010)

Golrik schrieb:


> Doch man wirft sie aus der Gruppe! Als Raidleader musst du eiskalt sein. Wer nicht macht, was gesagt wird hat pech. Der kann im PVE PQs solo farmen oder in Länder der Toten sich ausloggen. Aber wer PVP Spielen will, muss hören. Ansonsten gibt es halt keine Erfolgreichen Raids, wenn alle machen was sie wollen. Entweder man macht was gesagt wird oder geht aus der Gruppe und farmt SC ab. Diese Option ist doch für jeden dabei und SC abfarmen ist sogar besser geworden, da Sieg und Niederlage dort nichts mehr beeinflussen und nur die Teilnahme bringt schon Kleingold. Also wer Probleme damit hat, sich an den Raid anzupassen, der brauch ihn garnicht erst beitreten oder fliegt und wenn es die Leute stört, müssen sie sich beschweren oder sich anpassen!


Ich meinte damit eig.,dass fast jeder irgendwie das macht,was er will.Mir hat einfach dieses Massenzergverhalten der meisten Spieler nicht wirklich gefallen,ich weiß ja auch nicht,wie das mit 1.40 geworden ist,soll sich ja anscheinend was verändert haben,aber hab auch gehört,dass man dafür irgendwie zusätzlich zahlen muss,oder so.


----------



## Pymonte (26. Dezember 2010)

Fusselbirne schrieb:


> Ich meinte damit eig.,dass fast jeder irgendwie das macht,was er will.Mir hat einfach dieses Massenzergverhalten der meisten Spieler nicht wirklich gefallen,ich weiß ja auch nicht,wie das mit 1.40 geworden ist,soll sich ja anscheinend was verändert haben,aber hab auch gehört,dass man dafür irgendwie zusätzlich zahlen muss,oder so.



ja, das Spiel wurde entzergt, nein man muss für 1.4. nix bezahlen.


----------



## Fusselbirne (26. Dezember 2010)

Entzergt?Heißt,das System zwingt einen praktisch nun,taktisch zu spielen,wenn man gewinnen will?^^
Echt nicht?Dachte man musste für irgendwelche Inhalte zusätzlich zahlen,mein ich gehört zu haben..


----------



## Pymonte (26. Dezember 2010)

Das RvR bedarf nun der Kontrolle der Schlachtfeldziele. Der größte Zerg alleine gewinnt nicht mehr. Man kann nun auch vieles mit Kleinengruppen und auch ein bisschen was solo reißen. Das sieht man auch sehr häufig. Es gibt immer noch KTs (die sind auch wichtig für die Eroberung und das Deffen der Burg), aber es gibt keinen einzelnen Zerg mehr, der über alles drüberrubbelt und dadurch gewinnt. So ein Zerg verliert jetzt einfach nur noch, weil man mit der Masse das Burgtor etc nicht mehr beschädigen kann. Nur noch mit einer Ramme kann man das Tor beschädigen und die gibts nur in einem aufgelevelten Keep wofür man wiederum Ressourcen braucht, die von BfOs generiert und von Tägern transportiert werden. Ein großer Zerg muss sich aufteilen, wenn er die feindliche Burg erobern möchte (man muss die Burg nun erobern, damit man die Zone erobert), ansonsten steht er nur stumpf vor verschlossenen Türen 

Kaufen musst du dir nichts. Das überarbeitete RvR, Skaven und die Skaven Ini gibts umsonst. Kaufen kannst du dir das Progression Pack (das schaltet RR81-100 frei und beschleunigt ein bisschen die Rufkurve von 1 bis 80, wobei der spürbarste Effekt dieser Beschleunigung bei RR65 beginnt, wie mir gesagt wurde. Auf RR60 stelle ich persönlich noch keine Unterschiede fest. Ist also ein "Pflichtkauf für alle highlevel Chars, kostst aber auch nur 8-10€ (es gibt Promocodes, ka, ob die immer noch gültig sind). Ach und dieses Pack schaltet die 2 neuen Rüstungssets für RR90 und 100 frei... Und es gibt ein Personality Pack. Da gibts 4 Haustiere, die ganz gut aussehen, aber keinen Nutzen haben, ein paar neue Farben beim Händler fürs Rüstungsfärben sowie ein 70% Mount im Design der neuen schwer gepanzerten Mounts (das kann man für 30 Royal Crests auch umsonst bekommen, hat dann 75% Laufspeed, hält aber nur 30 Realtage. 30 Royal Crests sind aber nicht mehr die Welt). Auch das 2. Pack kostet wieder ca 10€. Man kann aber auch beide zusammen für ca 15€ kaufen. Kaufen MUSS man aber gar nichts.


----------



## Fusie (26. Dezember 2010)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Also meint Ihr es lohnt sich WAR für das Geld zu spielen?


Ich würde bis Frühling 2011 kein Geld investieren, erst abwarten ob das Spiel überhaupt bis dahin überlebt. Bis dahin alle Klassen anspielen und schauen ob und wie sich das Spiel entwickelt.



> Und noch ne Frage, bei mir wenn da Spieler aus der Ferne auf mich zu laufen dann laggen die wie ab aber wenn sie nah an mir dran sind dann laufen die wieder flüssig, kann man das irgendwie ändern weil das zerstört bei mir nur das rp feeling xP


Bisher keine Option dafür gefunden, Sichtweite auf max. aber dieses merkwürdige Zucken währendem dem Laufen der Spieler werde ich nicht los.


----------



## Francis MacBeth (26. Dezember 2010)

Schon wieder eine Untergangs Prophezeiung, die gabs schon in diesem Forum als eis eine Woche alt war und war damals schon mehr als lächerlich, das Spiel wird mit Sicherheit noch in zwei oder drei Monaten existieren und wenn Du das nicht denkst, den 30 Tage Gametime Code wirst Du sicherlich noch zuende spielen können und das kostet nun auch nicht die Welt.


----------



## Fusie (26. Dezember 2010)

Kann man sehen wie man will, aber WAR hat in den ersten drei Monaten nach seinem Start einen Großteil seiner Spieler verloren, 2009 hat man zuletzt 300000 Accounts vermeldet und seit dem nichts mehr.

http://social.bioware.com/forum/1/category/232/index?warhammer

Da hat man einiges zu lesen und ich bleibe dabei, bis 2011 Trial spielen und abwarten was passiert, bis dahin wird man sicherlich nicht viel verpassen.


----------



## C0ntra (26. Dezember 2010)

Und bringt dich als ROM Spieler dazu im WAR Bereich Neulingen zu raten besser kein Geld für jenes Spiel auszugeben?


----------



## Pymonte (26. Dezember 2010)

und set 2009 ist das Spiel auch alle 3 Wochen gestorben, zumindest nach der Meinung einiger Leute. WAR hat 2 Jahre überlebt und es läuft. Es ist kein Mega Erfolg, aber das ist neben WoW kein MMO. WAR wird auch noch 2011 laufen. Bisher gibts nur keine News, weil im November das RvR Pack kam, dann war Urlaub und ich denke pünktlich zum Neujahr kommt dann wieder ein Community Letter bezüglich patch 1.4.1 und dem vergangenem Jahr 

SW:ToR wird auch nächstes Jahr rauskommen, auch da werden Ressourcen hingehen. Ich glaube aber nicht, nein, ich bin mir sicher, das WAR definitiv nächstes Jahr normal weiter gehen wird.


----------



## Fusie (26. Dezember 2010)

C0ntra schrieb:


> Und bringt dich als ROM Spieler dazu im WAR Bereich Neulingen zu raten besser kein Geld für jenes Spiel auszugeben?


Ich spiele einige Spiele, RoM zur Zeit kaum, und nun? 

Im Moment meinen WAR Trial Account entstaubt und halte damit den Client aktuell bis zum Frühjahr, dann wird auch vielleicht mein normaler Account reaktiviert, aber im Moment sehe ich keinen Grund es jetzt schon zu tun.

Also, warum sollte ich nun irgendwem etwas anderes raten?

In der Gilde (sind auf Drakenwald) haben einige vor einem guten Monat von vorne angefangen.
T1 ist wie gehabt, T2 und T3 praktisch tot, T4 wird sich noch zeigen müssen, da im Moment einfach geschaut wird, wie weit man es mit dem RR (Level 38/RR 51 war der Stand kurz vor Weihnachten) treiben kann bevor man endgültig ins T4 muss.

Unterm Strich also nichts, weswegen man nun sofort WAR kaufen müsste, oder irgendwas besonderes was man nun verpassen könnte.
Zu dem, wenn mich die Trial von selbst nicht überzeugen kann das Spiel zu kaufen, kann man auch in Ruhe abwarten wie sich das Spiel noch entwickelt.


----------



## Fusselbirne (26. Dezember 2010)

Ah ja,hört sich ja interessant an,weil ich gehört hatte,man musste da eben irgendwie zahlen,damit man dann die Skaven spielen kann,oder so.Find ich gut,die Änderung hielt ich für lange nötig.

Eine Frage nur noch,was ist mit den Skaven?Auf welcher Seite spielen die eig.,oder ist das nun die berühmte 3.Fraktion?


----------



## Pymonte (26. Dezember 2010)

Fusselbirne schrieb:


> Ah ja,hört sich ja interessant an,weil ich gehört hatte,man musste da eben irgendwie zahlen,damit man dann die Skaven spielen kann,oder so.Find ich gut,die Änderung hielt ich für lange nötig.
> 
> Eine Frage nur noch,was ist mit den Skaven?Auf welcher Seite spielen die eig.,oder ist das nun die berühmte 3.Fraktion?



Skaven werden in dem neuen Dungeon freigeschaltet. Jede Fraktion kann sie benutzen, in einer Art Monsterplay. Die Klassen machen ziemlich Spaß, sind aber halt nur temporär verfügbar. Man muss nicht in einer Instanz gewesen sein um Skaven spielen zu können.

um ein Skave zu werden, gehtst du in ein Keep in einer Zone in der Skaven gerade freigeschaltet sind, wählst eine der 4 Klassen aus und spielst dann solange Skave bis du den Effekt wieder aufgibst, stirbst oder das RvR verlässt. Es gibt von jeder Klasse 4 verfügbare Slots, also können maximal 16 Spieler gleichzeitig einen Skaven spielen. Warlock und Gutter Runner sind extrem beliebt, der Rattenoger ist ganz nützlich, wird aber häufig nur bei Keepdefs ausgepackt, da er einen Pack Master für die Heilung braucht. Und einen Pack Master spielt kaum jemand, da man kaum was kann. Nur halt den Rattenoger heilen und etwas buffen/Debuffen  Aber ich denke mal, dass sie die beiden letzten Klassen mit dem nächsten Patch nochmal überarbeiten & anpassen.


----------



## Fusselbirne (27. Dezember 2010)

Ah okay,dann danke für den nötigen Überblick.Bis RR80 würde es sowieso noch ewig dauern,von daher.


----------



## Ênthroned (27. Dezember 2010)

Im Moment lohnt sich der Wiedereinstieg nur, wenn man bereits mit einem Charakter das t4 betreten kann, noch besser man besitzt einen Level 40 Charakter, welcher dann auch die t4 Szenarien bestreiten kann. Ansonsten heißt es ewig lange: Ratten farmen, aber: Ist man dann t4 geht die Post ab. Trotzdem hat man in 2 Jahren versäumt neue Mechaniken einzufügen, welche den Endcontent Spielenswerter machen. Man loggt halt ein und macht sein RvR, alternativ zieht man mit Gruppen aus der Gilde los. Die Instanzen sind allesamt nur eine Herausforderung, weil man bestimmtes Equip benötigt um damit die Behütungen freizuschalten. Da fehlen die epischen Momente einer Story innerhalb des Spiels und diese kann das RvR auch nicht erzeugen. Soetwas bietet bislang leider nur WoW. Trotzdem ist Warhammer immer wieder Spielenswert, auch wenn es nur darum geht mal wieder seinen Charakter anzusehen. Denn ich bin davon überzeugt, dass Warhammer noch lange das Spiel mit dem besten Charakterdesign wird. Keine Pompösen-Überrüstungen, bei dem ein Krieger zur Leuchtkugel wird. Abgesehen von Waffeneffekten ist man der Warhammer Vorlage treu geblieben und das ist gut so.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (4. Januar 2011)

Ja aber das Char Design ist nicht von Mythic. Ich meine das kommt am Ende von Games Workshop, daran hat Mythic nicht viel gemacht. Dazu ist das auch etwas, was eben der Stil von Warhammer ist und nicht von Warhammer Online. Das ist die Welt in der eben dieses Spiel spielt. HDRO hat auch einen Stil, der nicht so "Comichaft" wie der von WOW und Aion ist. Sondern eben "realitischer". 

Das mit dem PVP ist halt eben echt so ein Problem. Je nach Interesse am Leveln, lebt T2 und T3. Wo ich reaktiviert hatte, waren viele die diesen Kostenlos wieder aktivieren genutzt haben und damit natürlich viele im T2 und vorallem T3, so dass man gut durch ziehen konnte und es nicht wirklich langeweile gab. Man kann natürlich ins T4, meine mit 36 ist man halt auch schon im T4 und die meisten Taktiken hat man bis dahin ja fast alle bekommen. Am Ende ist kaum ein Unterschied ob ich mit 38 oder 35 ins T4 marschiere. Eigentlich wird es ab Rang 40 und passenden Renownrang interessant. 
Da man die Obergrenze abgeschafft hat, fangen natürlich einige ihre nicht 40er Chars neu an. Da sie viel Renown im niedrigen Bereich eben Verloren haben, denn sie im hohen dann missen. Doch auf dauer, ändert es dennoch nichts am Problem der niedrigen Tiers. Die Leben vom Level interesse. 

T4 lebt davon, wie viel Laune das T4 macht und davon, wie gut man Renown und Marken bekommt. Die Skaven mögen spaß machen und alles, aber sind noch sehr unbalanced im Gesamten und find ich, stören auch vom Gefühl des PVPs. Da sie einfach vom Hintergrund schlecht als Söldner passen. Die Idee, aber mehr als nur die üblichen Kriegsmaschinen zu haben, ist natürlich was cooles. Glaub aber echt nicht daran, dass sie ihre Skill/Klassenanpassungs Mentalität ändern. Das haben sie in 2 Jahren nicht gemacht. Sie ändern mal was nach dem Konzept "So weg mit der Mindestreichweite, Grund ist weils so mehr spaß macht", aber wirklich anpassen etc. ist net drin. Die alten Kurzreichweiten Skills, sind jetzt eh nicht mehr von Bedeutungen, da einige davon ja keine Mindestreichweite hatten. Das war Mechanik dieser Schüße, es wurde als nichts angepasst, mit dem Zeitpunkt der eigentlichen Änderung. So wird es eben auch mit den Skaven sein. Man ändert mal hier und da was, bissel mal was hoch und mal was runter. Aber wirklich tiefgreifend sich Gedanken machen, glaub ich nicht dran. Dafür Begründen sie ihre Änderungen zu wenig. Also stehen dazu.


----------



## Pymonte (7. Januar 2011)

Die Kurzreichweite-Schüsse haben schon einen Vorteil: Mehr Schaden und ein zusätzlicher Schuss in der Rota. Gerade wenn der Gegner rankommt bringen die immer einen Vorteil, da sie recht schnell gehen. Im Gegensatz zu früher, wo es noch eine min. Reichweite gab, haben die Skills nun wirklich einen Nutzen. Früher musste man schon die Beine in die Hand genommen haben, bevor der Feind in der Reichweite dieses Skills war, da man ansonsten fast nix mehr machen konnte.

Und doch, Mythic hat viel vom Design zu Warhammer gebracht. Gerade die Ausrüstung der Chars ist in dem Umfang nicht im Warhammer Universum vertreten, hinzu kommen noch die Designs der Zonen. Sicher, es gab vorgaben. Aber die alleine reichen nicht für ein MMO. Mythic hat da schon eine schöne Leistung abgeliefert.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (7. Januar 2011)

Der Gebäudestil ist recht lieblos. Gerade bei den Elfen und Zwergen, wirkt es oft wie Kopiert und wieder verwendet. Altdorf ist recht gelungen, zwar ein seltsamer Aufbau für eine Stadt, aber an sich recht gelungen. Die meisten Rüstungen gibt es vom Stil an sich und der Stil ist am Ende ja ans Warhammer Universum anzupassen.

Aber genau das ist ja der Punkt der Kurzreichweiten Schüße. Ihre Aufgabe ist es, den FEind dann zu erreichen, wenn dieser zu nah ran ist. Meistens kann man das mit CC Kombinieren oder speziellen effekten. Ich meine wozu hat der Schattenkrieger seine Haltung. Die ganze Klasse ist doch darauf ausgelegt, in diesen Haltungen zu arbeiten. ABer ohne Mindestreichweite, sind einige Schüße einfach mal enorm stark. Das hebt die Balanced der Klasse auf, weil die Nahkampfschläge damit an sich, nicht mehr Wirkungsvoll sind oder nur ein Randdasein fristen. Da man ja fast alles noch schießen kann. Wo ich noch gezockt hatte, hat der Wurf der Nahkampfklassen eine Mindestreichweite gehabt. Obwohl der Wurf recht teuer in AP ist und der Proc effekt enormer Zufall. Das heißt man hat nur diese Klassen überarbeitet. DAs aber nicht wirklich.
Denn kein Skill wurde neu überdachte, nur wenige kamen unter dem Hammer. Die Mastery und Taktikten wurden auch nicht angepasst und Schüße die vorher vielleicht praktisch waren, sind es jetzt nicht mehr. Weil ihre AP kosten, im Vergleich zu anderen nicht mehr das Wert sind. Die Mindestreichweite hatte einen Sinn und man zerstört diese Mechanik einfach so.
Die Taktitk mit dem Schneller Casten ist enorm Imba. Denn kein Heiler hat eine wirklich Vergleichbare Taktik, die solche Vorteile bringt, ohne ein Nachteil. Die alte Taktikt, hatte einen und das war auch richtig. Die neue hat keinen. Weiß nicht ob sie mal mehr AP kosten eingebaut haben, wenn der Effekt zum tragen kommt. Aber für alle Skills Speed. Während der Erzmagier für nur 1 Skill, den selben Taktikt Slot frist und mehr AP für den sKill zahlt. Während die DDs keine Strafe bekommen und jeden Skill, egal wie sie ausgerichtet sind, verstärken. Das ist schon enorm imba. 
Aber das heißt nicht, dass ihre Idee mit der Taktikt schlecht ist oder ihr Taktikt/Mastery System. Sondern eher wie sie damit umgehen. Daher glaub ich eben nicht, dass sie groß Balanced machen. Da einfach die Änderungen ja auch Probleme aufrufen, neue Bugs haben usw. Das müssen sie auch bearbieten.


----------



## Pymonte (8. Januar 2011)

Der Schattenkrieger ist gerade im Assault Modus sehr stark geworden (also Nahkampf Schaden) und der Maschi hat nun endlich genug defensive. Als HJ waren Fernkämpfer früher (bis auf Caster, die hatten nämlich noch nie eine Mindestreichweite) immer Futter. Keine Chance, da ihre Nahkampfangriffe zu ineffektiv waren und ihre Nahkampfschüsse zu langen CD hatten. Im Stealth hin (oder rangerannt/gesprungen/gezogen) und schon war der DD weg. Bin ich 5 Fuß hinter ihm hergerannt, dann konnte er keinen Schaden machen und mich nicht kiten. Heute geht das alles. Ja, die Ranged DDs sind dadurch stärker geworden, das war aber auch drigend notwendig. Da sieht, bis auf dir, keiner eine Verschlechterung drin. Ein normal-guter Melee DD wird immer noch jeden Ranged im Nahkampf besiegen. Aber im Gegensatz zu früher haben diese Ranged DDs nun wenigstens eine Chance etwas zu machen und sind nicht auf: kurzreichweite-schuss+CC beschränkt (der CC/Snare den eh jeder Melee brechen kann) und dann müssen sie eigentlich wieder auf 100 Fuß entfernung sein um zu überleben.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (9. Januar 2011)

Das ist ja der Punkt.
Klar brauchten sie ne Änderung. Aber die Mindestreichweite entfernen, ohne dabei anzupassen ist heftig. Dsa mit den 5 Yard war auch damals bei WOW so, mit dem Jäger etc. Ich finde die Mindestreichweite ist dadurch seltsam, weil es kein 1vs1 gibt. Ist der Nahkämpfer ran, hab ich pech. Ich meine als Nahkämpfer hab ich auch Pech, wenn der Ferndd viel zu viel Schaden an mir macht. Warum sollte auf einmal der Fern DD durch eine Taktikt so geboostet werden, dass er mir im Nahkampf auch die Stirn bieten kann. Es ist ein Teamplay und da gibt es keine Balanced.
Es gab an sich Counter Klassen und das konzept wird mit der Mindestreichweite enorm stark gebrochen. Das man jetzt die CC brechen kann ist was anderes. Das mein ich ja mit dem CC Balanced Patch. Er hat eben diesen notwendigen Single CC sehr unzuverlässig gemacht. Weswegen es auch nie den Hammerträger gab, sondern den Slayer. Da der Slayer einfacher zum zu setzten war und einfach Copy/Paste Spalta war. Als eine CC Orientiere Nahkampf Klasse. Das ist aber halt so gewesen bei WAR. Hatte man damals an Fern DD wegen seiner Mindestreichweite was gesagt, kamen einige Kommetnare von Mechanik, Gegenklasse und Teamplay. Kaum ändert es Mythic, hat Mythic das Problem erkannt und auf den Wunsch der Community gehört?
Nein nicht das war eben dat Problem, sondern die Abschaffung vom zuverlässigen Single CC. 

Dat Problem ist halt, einfach mal sowas ändern, ohne anzupassen hat große folgen und deswegen bin ich nicht überzeugt davon, dass sie groß weiter gute Balanced Patches liefern. Da sie die letzten, nie wirklich ausgebaut haben und wirklich für PVP Orentiert nicht viel gemacht haben. Also ich bin da enorm skeptisch. Der große Patch war nicht all zu schlecht. Aber ob sie wirklich sich mühe geben und einfachmal echte Balanced Patches liefern, wo sie ganze Klasesn Mechaniken anpassen, überarbeiten etc. glaub ich nicht und die Anpassung der Rattengore etc. nur so wie immer. Erst laute kleine Mini Änderungen und Anpassungen und dann einmal was bissel mehr und dann war es das. Richtig ne Richtung gibt es beim patchen da net.


----------



## Fusie (16. Januar 2011)

Also, passend zum "Anti-AFK-Patch" (donnernden Applaus bitte) meinen Account wieder reaktiviert und muss sagen... das ist doch nun ein ganz ganz ganz schlechter Scherz... zumindest hoffe ich das mal.
Denn welch Wunder, die Macros und/oder Bots stehen nach wie vor mit ihren Fähnchen in der Hand vor den KLs wo gerade irgendwas los ist und anstatt allen 3-5 Minuten, wird nun eben alle 30-90 Sekunden ein wenig rum gehoppelt oder eine Fertigkeit gedrückt.



Dafür freuen sich ehrliche Spieler nun über lustige Ports zum KL, weil sie per automatischen Laufen zu lange in eine Richtung durch ein Gebiet gerannt sind.
Einige Spieler kommen wohl gar nicht mehr aus dem KL raus, da der Port wohl alle paar Sekunden zu schlägt, andere stimmen ihren Port so zeitlich ab, das sie lachend durch den gegnerischen Zerg laufen und während den laufenden Angriffen zurück geportet werden...



Lustig ist ebenso, es gab 14 Seiten zu dem AFK Patch mit stellenweise wirklich besseren Lösungen, aber der verbuggte Kram wurde den Spielern einfach den Rachen runter gedrückt.
Natürlich mit dem Versprechen, das ein "Fix" für das Geporte schon getestet wird...

PS: Die Gossenläufer sind wirklich lustig, wenn alle 4 zusammen los legen, dann können die in der feindlichen Burg schon für einiges an Chaos sorgen, oder unterwegs einzelne Gegner abfangen, aber das reisst es auf Dauer auch nicht raus.
Der Techniker ist auch gut gelungen, nur beim Oger und seinem Mitläufer weiß ich nicht so recht was Mythic bei der Erstellung von den zwei durch den Kopf gegangen ist.

Die Flugpost ist so eine Sache für sich, kann man die beiden Fertigkeiten irgendwie an eine Taste binden?
Und irgendwie erinnert einen das Bomber Fliegen stellenweise an die Ruckelflüge aus dem Tal der Jäger...

Ach ja, T4 kann man fast gänzlich knicken sofern man nicht zumindest in der Nähe von RR 80 schon ist.
Man wird fest genietet und liegt innerhalb von Sekunden im Dreck, und natürlich hopsen die RR 90+ einem dann immer wieder zuerst mit Wucht in den Rücken.

Lustig war auch das erste Szenario gestern, fast die gesamte Mannschaft blieb im Startbereich stehen bzw. ritt dort im Kreis ohne auch nur einmal anzugreifen... hab ich da nun doch irgendwas wichtiges verpasst in der Zwischenzeit?


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (17. Januar 2011)

Laut Notes sind es 2 Minuten. Aber ist dennoch ne Verdamt Kurze Zeit und so wie der SC Debuff, denn man ja schon teilweise nach dem Einstieg ins SC hat, 0 Wirkung auf Leecher. Micht stört eigentlich eher na diesem AFK Ding, dass es auch Leute betrifft, die scheinbar nur warten oder was beobachten. Gerade wenn man sich versteckt und Leute vorbei ziehen lassen will, kann dat stören wie sau. Ich finde es schadet den Leuten mehr, die garnicht Unfair sind und garnicht Diebstahl betreiben. Sondern es betrifft wie immer die Leute, die garnichts dafür können, die Zocken wollen und anders spielen. Nicht das wir laufen im Zerg mit und schnappen uns alles was rum läuft. Sondern die Abwarten und Lauern, die einzelne Nachzügler abfangen oder ähnliches. Die eben nicht im aktiven Bereich sind, sondern suporrten. Diese Leute werden davon hart getroffen. Da man halt bei 2 Minuten mal schnell in Probleme kommen kann ,gerade wenn man eben gut versteckt ist und sich nicht bewegen will und kann. 
Die Leute die es ausnutzen und klauen, lachen alle anderen aus. Wie die Spammer usw. es schon in der Trial machen. Die stört es 0, die können ja dort weiter spamen und werben, wo sie dürfen und die Leute die Leechen machen es auch weiterhin.

Da sollten die Spieler doch eher was haben, Leech Reporten und fertig. Rechtsklick und Ende im Gelände. Das geht an die GMs und wenn bei einem auffällig viel ist und gar GM reports eingehen, kann man was gegen unternehmen. Wozu ist es ein Server. Leute die auf einen Server Diebstahl betreiben, betrügen oder Leechen sind doch Bekannt. Ach es ist XY, klar der kann nichts und macht nichts. Fertig. Aber nein Mythic will das Problem scheinbar selbst lösen und führt etwas ein, was auch bei den Leuten ein Problem werden kann, die garnicht leechen. Denn die Bot user, klick klack aller 60 sekunden Skill und fertig oder halt ähnliches.

Das mit dem SC kenne ich aber auch. Ist nicht oft, aber wenn du gegen eine Stamm zockst das beste. Wenn du gegen ne 80+ Stamm mit Random Läufst wo noch net mal alle 40 sind. Schenk dem Gegner nichts. Bleib stehen. Der bekommt so kein Renown oder kaum und fertig. Denn das System wirft ja die Stamm, mit Random zusammen und damit haben die Stamm 0 Probleme ihr RR und Marken zu farmen und die Random bekommten fast nichts. Hatte mal wirklich 2 SC, wo ich gegen sowas lief. Die bekommen 500 VP und hatten ca. 1000 RR. Bei uns der höchste hatte 30, der rest 0-20. Das war es! Für 0 RR und 10 oder wenn überhaupt VP, geh ich in kein SC und daher wartet man ab. So bekommen sie nur ihre 600 für den Sieg * Bonus. Ist ne Art, wenn ihr euch nicht gegen richtige Feinde traut, spielt mit euch selbst.


----------



## Pymonte (18. Januar 2011)

Eine Hexenjagd ist auch in den USA verboten. Auch wenn mich hundert leute wegen Leechen melden, so muss das noch lange nicht stimmen. So ein System wird sehr schnell ausgenutzt und ist weniger hilfreich, als das neue.

Jede Aktion, auch ein Maustastendruck, verhindert das AFK gehen. Wenn du 2min Leute beobachtest, dann wirst du auch in den 2min mal die linke oder rechte Maustaste drücken oder ein Schritt vor oder zurück gehen. Wer passiv daneben steht und ncihts macht ist auch afk. Selbst dann hat man nur nen Idle Hands Debuff, der sofort bei Aktion weggeht. Erst nach 5min wird man weggeportet. Wenn ichs in den 5min nicht bemerkt habe und nichts gemacht habe, dann bin ich auch afk. So einfach ist das.


----------



## Fusie (18. Januar 2011)

Na und?

Es stehen nach wie vor AFK Typen mit Makro oder Bot unter ihren Fähnchen am KL Ausgang, also was genau hat der Patch nun effektiv gebracht?

Nix.

Und es ist ja nicht nur das man dann von irgendwelchen RR 90+ im vorbei laufen umgehauen wird, dank dem tollen gegen alle Widrigkeiten Buff schenkt man denen noch so richtig schön Rufpunkte, da kommt doch erst so richtig Freude auf...

Edit: Auch das sollte geändert werden, je weiter der RR auseinander liegt, desto weniger Punkte gibt es und einen Bonus schon mal gar nicht für so einen einfachen Kill - wobei das sicher eine Flutwelle von Tränen auslösen würde bei den ganzen RR 80+... 

Aber das wurde ja schon davor in einigen Threads groß und breit erklärt, aber der Patch kam trotzdem, und dazu noch eine Ladung Käfer, die welch Wunder fast nur aktive Spieler betroffen haben und dann auch erst mal wieder gefixt werden mussten.

Wie hat es einer so schön beschrieben, 'während ihr Deppen nach dem Porten immer wieder in die Zone laufen müsst, stehe ich gemütlich weiter vorm KL und leeche in Ruhe weiter meine Punkte.'

Ha Ha Ha!


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (18. Januar 2011)

Die 5 Minuten passen, nur sind 2 Minuten in meinen Augen enorm knapp. Weils ja am Ende nicht das Problem löst. Das jetzt löst es ja auch nicht und wenn man Spielern dieses Mittel in die Handdrückt, warum denn nicht? Klar kann man Missbrauch betreiben, aber so hab ich 0 Chancen. So kann ich nur zu sehen, wie die was bekommen, was sie nicht verdienen. Ist wie beim Gold Spammen, man kann nur zu sehen und am Ende leiden die Leute darunter.
Das ist aber auch keine Hexenjagt. Ich meine die USA macht es doch und das auf ihren eigenen Präsidenten. Der wird von den Erzkonservativen als Teufel, Kommunitist oder sonst was hingestellt.
Nein so etwas sollte doch ruhig möglich sein, dass man Leute melden kann. Warum denn nicht, ein GM muss es sich eh an schauen. Aber was hat man davon, wenn man Sinnlose Timer einbaut, die diese Typen ignon und wenn es mal verbuggt ist, dann peng. Haben alle den Schaden und warum? Weil Mythic der Community 0 zutraut.


----------



## Churchak (18. Januar 2011)

@Fusie
Immer noch sehr erstaunlich wie sich Leute immer noch über Rp Leecher aufregen können das man Angst hat sie explodieren jeden Moment. 
 Irgendwie mangelt es mir da an Einsicht wie einem das so sehr stören kann das man lange Text darüber immer und immer wieder aufs Papier weinen kann. 
 Der Satz dann mit den Tränen erinnert mich dann auch gleich wieder an "nicht von sich auf andere schliessen Hässchen!" zumal deine 2 Posts nur so von Tränen überquellen.Wie dem auch sei zumindest als Volksbelustiger taugst du was,ich konnt gut lachen danke dafür.  

Reaktionen beim durchquälen von Golriks Posts der letzten Tage

jup mobben und andere denunzieren und bei jeder Gelegenheit,ob passend oder nicht,nach der Polizei rufen und die GMs mit Müll aller Art zu spammen das sie zu nichts anderem mehr kommen auser "wäh wäh der isn pöööööser Leeeeeechääääär tu den wääääääg!!!!!12344 "Anzeigen zu lesen das ist der richtige Weg *Ironieaus* 

Und du wunderst dich das bei solchen Nasen wie dir keiner den Communitys mehr was zutraut? 
Mich wundert es nicht.In nem Kindergarten würde auch keiner auf die Idee kommen das die lieben Kleinen alles selberbestimmen können. Jammern,motzen,anzeigen dazu nicht in der Lage nen Eimer Wasser umzu kippen aber immer gleich nach Mutti rufen wobeis dann wiederum auch nicht richtig ist wie sie aufs Auaaua pustet .......


----------



## Fusie (18. Januar 2011)

Tja, manche schaffen es einfach nicht mit dem Lesen, Verstehen und dann vielleicht Posten...

Ich wüsste nicht, wo ich mich wegen Leecher aufrege, es ist einfach nur Fakt, das der Patch rein gar nichts gebracht hat ausser einer weiteren Ladung Bugs, die danach per Hotfix zum Teil erst behoben worden sind.

Das wird ja auch in den offiziellen Foren bestätigt, nun, zumindest der Teil mit dem Fix, zum Rest schweigt man natürlich weiter eisern.

Beim nächsten Versuch einfach mal das Wunschdenken abschalten und den Hinweis 'nicht von sich auf andere schließen' ruhig selbst erst mal beherzigen, denn mal ehrlich, wenn man deine Posts so durch liest, daran scheiterst du doch am laufenden Band.

Nachtrag: Ich frage mich ja gerade wie lange die wohl noch brauchen um "Realm WAR" wieder in Gang zu bringen, noch 2 Tage und der erste Monat ohne Fortschritte ist um.
Wäre eigentlich doch interessant zu sehen, wie die Spielerzahlen sich über die letzten Monate so entwickelt haben bzw. wie sie sich halten wenn der März auf der Matte steht.


----------



## Churchak (19. Januar 2011)

Tststs nun werden die Bärte aus der Spruchmottenkiste rausgeholt. ^^
Aber wohl zurecht stand ich mit meinen 1. 2 Sätzen wohl noch unter dem Einfluss deines Gegreines über die Bösen hohen RRs die dich armes Mäuschen umflexen und dafür auch noch RPs bekommen. Wobei es die von dir geforderten Unterschiede im RP Einkommen zwischen denn RRs schon seit Anbeginn gibt nen RR40 der nen RR80 umhaut bedeutend mehr RPs und bessere Marken bekommt als nen RR80er der nen RR40 umboxt (nun ja es sei den es wurden mit einen der letzten Patche abgeschafft).Das dir aber wohl nicht zu weitgeht.
Wobei es interessant wäre zu wissen wie du es sehen würdest wenn du am anderen Ende der Nahrungskette stehen würdest(wobei ich erahnen kann wie deine derzeitige Antwort darauf ausfallen wird ^^).Sich dann noch über nen Boni zu mokieren den man bekommt wenn man in Unterzahl kämpft ist dann auch irgendwie ...... süss. 
Naja egal.


----------



## Monstermarkus (23. Januar 2011)

Lohnt sich der Wiedereinstieg?

Tja, das kommt ganz auf deine Motivation an, was genau tun zu wollen...?

Um mal wieder einfach so die Welt zu sehen, die ein oder andere Klasse bissel hier und da zu spielen und zu "testen", ist WAR immer prima, wars auch schon zu Release.

Aber traue dich nicht zu tief eintauchen zu wollen, denn dann wirst du genau das wiederfinden, was dich und die ganzen anderen tausende, ja gar wohl hundertausende Leute von WAR vertrieben haben-> nix eben. "Hohler" Inhalt, schönes drumrum. Also so ähnlich wie bei schönen Frauen^^

WAR ist immernoch ein Kloppspiel für Leute ohne Qualitätsansprüche oder gar höhere Ansprüche, sonst wäre es bei weitem mehr belebt. Und einer der Hauptfehler ist wie immer Geld statt eigenem Anspruch zu genügen.

Das ist aber heutzutage bei fast alles Spielen so geworden. Wer Spiele mit der Ausrichtung angeht, so viel wie möglich so schnell wie möglich zu verdienen und dabei nur schaut, was könnte ich dafür tun damit ich das erreiche, bringt eben kaum echte Inhalte rein, man siehe ua auch WoW.

Wer ein Spiel für sich selbst entwickelt und dazu einen hohen Anspruch auf Perfektion hat und eben nicht schaut was wollen oder tun andere, wird ein Spiel mit Seele und Inhalten abliefern. Ganz einfach aus dem eigenen Wunsch das SPiel spielen zu wollen und es soll einen ja dann selbst erfüllen.
Tut es das, ist es automatisch großartig. Die Praxis beweisst auch diese These. Früher waren die Entwickler selbst auch die Publisher und konnten Spiele mit Herz erschaffen, sich einfach austoben und wollten ihre Fantasie ausleben, was sie auch taten und was sich in den Games widerspiegelte.
Es waren Spiele mit Inhalten, mit Liebe und man liebte sie.

Heute gehts ums Geld, die Computerspielebranche konnte sich davor nicht ewig verstecken. Die Aasgeier kamen, sahen und wollten ihren Anteil. Heute regieren die falschen Leute das Geschäft, die die nur die Zahlen sehen. Daher gehts mit den Spielen eben auch bergab und sie verkommen zu inhaltsloser Massenware.

Gruss


----------



## Pymonte (23. Januar 2011)

Sry, aber die Aussage ist einfach mal aus der Luft gegriffen. WAR ist ein PvP Spiel und wer PvP mag und will ist hier genau richtig. Wie willst du denn "tiefer" in ein solches Spiel eintauchen? Durch mehr PvE? Das geht irgendwie am Konzept vorbei. Auch sind PvP Spiele grundsätzlich schwächer besiedelt, als PvE Spiele, die Begründung dafür wird in vielen anderen Threads geliefert (sicherer Fortschritt, geringere Misserfolgschancen, Planungssicherheit, etc). Es ist und bleibt unwahrscheinlich, das jemals ein PvP MMO Branchenführer wird. Daher finde ich auch deine Aussage bezüglich des 'nur Geld machen' so hohl, wie du WAR findest. Mythic hat das Konzept des RvRs und baut es auch aus. Im Gegensatz zum Release hat man nun auch erkannt das ein gleichmäßiges PvE & PvP nicht realsierbar ist und man fokussierte sich darafu hin auf das KONZEPT anstatt aufs Geld, nämlich den RvR Part weiter zu entwickeln, anstatt einfach PvE nachzuschieben, sodass die Massen kommen.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (23. Januar 2011)

Nein PVP ist natürlich der Fokus.
Aber das PVP ist ein Gelegenheits PVP. Das heißt man kommt on und legt los.
Große Schlachten sind nicht wirklich drin, weil man nur zur Hauptzeit diese hat. Aber Gewinnen kann man auch im PVP, außerhalb des großen Ansturmes. Genau das ist halt schon immer ein Problem. AoC hat es schlecht gelöst, bei Eve Online funzt es recht gut und weiß net genau wie es bei Darkfall Online war. Aber dort scheint es auch net so schlecht gelöst zu sein. Aber das Problem man kann das PVP halt umgehen, man kann nach 2 Jahren nicht mehr SC vermeiden und damit den Sieg verhindern. Aber man kann dennoch sagen, nö heute net. Das ist kein PVP. PVP ist auch jemand dazu zu zwingen und wenn dies ganken zur Folge hat, dann ist es so. Denn so ist es halt ein SC PVP. Man hat halt seine Gebiete, dort passiert nicht viel was Veränderung angeht. Sondern man kämpft Missions Objekte, erobert diese oder zerstört die halt und dann gehts weiter. 

Das PVP ist halt ein SC/BG PVP und damit für Gelegenheits Zocker sehr gut. Weil man eben nicht viele Zwänge hat. KEine Dailys, keine Pflicht Dinge wie ISK farmen, um Schiffsverluste aus zu gleichen oder halt Gold farmen zum Reppen etc. 
Nichts davon. Nur fehlt damit auch Leuten der Zwang und damit auch der reiz, etwas zu erkämpfen. Denn sie müssen es ja nicht jetzt, sie können es auch später.

PVP ist und bleibt ein schweres Stück und Mythic hat da am Anfang viel zu viel Fehler gemacht und das neue Team kann diese kaum Bewältigen. 

Das sie sich das RVR ausbauen ist vollständig logisch =), es ist ein RVR Spiel. Aber ihr Konzept haben sie geändert. Denn sie haben PVE eingebaut, dann wieder mehr Fokus auf PVP und dann wieder viele der Änderung mit dem letzten Patch überflüssig gemacht. Also sie haben schon Konzeptprobleme gehabt und haben sie noch.


----------



## Fusie (25. Januar 2011)

http://social.bioware.com/forum/1/topic/232/index/5816099/4

"_Where to begin...

Folks, as Fozee was so kind to clarify, I have been out of the office for the last week for personal reasons. It's rare that I actually take a complete break from work, however this was, for reason, one of those times. Unfortunately I have no control over who posts what and what is posted when I'm not directly involved with it. I do apologize that no one else posted to keep you updated with what we're working on in my absence. 

I understand the desire for information regarding the development of the game. I understand frustration at the appearance of inactivity. I can assure you that this is not the case. 

One of the most difficult things for any development team to do is manage expectations. There is a delicate balance between getting your Community excited and what is perceived to be "overhyping". On the one hand, if you act too excited, and then the vocal supporters are let down, you're a liar and a charlatan. On the other, if you are more low key and only speak about the things which are 100% set in stone, the naysayers take control. Tack on the additional pressures of over committing your development team and you have a recipe for disaster. 

Let's be frank.

Our approach as of late has been very deliberate. We are only talking about things that are set in stone and currently in testing. What this means is that news regarding updates and fixes may come to you only a few days prior to them being pushed to live, however when we do talk about it, we are confidant that it will be implemented. This means that discussions aren't always exciting, but they are accurate and what you can expect to see. 

So, what do the coming weeks hold?
_
_The return of the Newsletter/Producer's Letter: The producer's letter will be returning at the end of the month. Final edits have been completed on it, it is currently being approved and then will be translated. __
_
_We will be discussing upcoming changes to single target healing capabilities and improvements made across the board to healers in this regard. __
_
_We will be discussing population levels on lower population servers. __
_
_We'll be discussing what's to come in Game Update 1.4.1: This isn't a major version, mostly bug fixes and some focused changes. However we will discuss what's included in this version.__
_
_We have some great news for the EU Community__
_
_There may be a few other topics we'll discuss, however at this point, the above listed are exactly what we can talk about. 

Again, I understand the sentiment expressed in this thread, and it will be conveyed upwards through the production team. Thank you all for taking the time to express your concerns and opinions, they are extremely valuable to us._"

Mal ehrlich, so langsam müsste auch der letzte ... begriffen haben, wie man bei WAR nur noch hingehalten wird, und man sollte sich einen Wiedereinstieg ersparen bis wirklich *handfeste* Änderungen auch als *Patch* sichtbar werden.


----------



## Pymonte (25. Januar 2011)

Lol, ja, 1.4. waren ja auch keine handfesten Änderungen, da hat man ja NUR die komplette RVR Mechanik geändert


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (26. Januar 2011)

Naja die RVR Mechanik nicht wirklich. Man hat die Lock Mechanik verändert, das alte Burgensystem und eine Ini eingebracht. Das RVR ist ja noch so wie vorher. Man hat zwar einiges geändert, aber es nicht wirklich so viel gewesen. Am Ende verkauft man ja nur Dinge, die eigentlich garnichts sind =).
Das selbe Konzept wird dann bei Star Wars kommen. Denn wenn es nur Schätzungsweise 300 Mio kostet und an solch eine Zahl glaub ich nicht, da dies ein Spiel nie einnehmen kann. Dazu brauch man WOW vergleichbare Zahlen und Vertonung ist net, aber kein Tiefgreifender Halt für ein MMO. 

Daher WAR wird weiter so Patchen wie eh und je. Meine Patch 1.4 hat schon was verändert keine Frage. Aber einige stellen es so hin, als hätten sie ein Addon geschaffen und das haben sie in keinster weise. Dafür wurde recht wenig geändert. Denn auch diese Briefe und das ganze, es ist immer wieder das selbe. Wir Wissen von den Problemen, wir gehen es an, wir haben große neuigkeiten ... . Daher es wird sich denk ich nicht mehr viel ändern. Vielleicht noch paar Dinge einführen und Kauf Optionen. Aber sonst wird es so weiter fahren, wie es ist und war.


----------



## TomBuffed (27. Januar 2011)

ich hab zwar länger kein WAR mehr gespielt (war am Anfang eine Zeit lang dabei und zwischendrin ein Monat (wo die Länder der Toten schon herausen war)...

ich finde WAR hat sehr gute Ansätze, vieles wurde aber nicht richtig durchdacht und deshalb nicht zielführend umgesetzt.

in dem Monat wo ich wiedereingestiegen und gespielt habe, viel mir auf, dass sich das meiste eigentlich nur im Anfangsgebiet (weil diese zusammengelegt wurden), in den Szenarien, im Anfangsgebiet RvR, oder im High-End RvR Content statt fand... daneben gabs noch ab und zu KT's die einzelne Festungen zu gewissen Zeiten einnehmen wollten (oder sich dann meist spontan Randoms anschlossen)... der Rest vom Spiel ist einfach verwaist... Öffentliche Quest über dem Startgebiet hinaus? Fehlanzeige, wenn man Glück hatte konnte man Leute einige Leute der wenigen die im Gebiet PVE machten im Chat überreden... Intensives RVR wie im ersten RVR Gebiet wo dauernd was los ist? Fehlanzeige (nebenbei fand ich die späteren Gebiete immer etwas zu groß) ... die meiste Zeit ist man beim 10+ PVE allein unterwegs und ÖQ kann man keine mehr machen... klar kommt da der PVE Aspekt (der auf jeden Fall qualitativ mit dem Klassenstandard mithalten kann) zu kurz...

hätte man das Spiel technisch anders konzipiert, dann wären viele Probleme vermeidbar gewesen. UND zwar wie folgt: statt einen Server dazu zu verwenden einen kompletten Realm darzustellen, hätte man für jedes Tier einen eigenen Server einrichten müssen... dazu muss man dann natürlich dynamisch zwischen den Servern springen können (technisch sicherlich aufwendiger, aber das hätte viele andere Probleme vermieden). Ähnlich bei GW1 gibt es dann von jeden Tier soviele Instanzen (je Instanz 1 Server) wie nötig, sprich vom Tier 1 mehr als z.B. von Tier 3... zudem kann man dann auch die Anzahl der Leute besser über die Instanzen gleichmäßig verteilen (um so ausgeglichenere Match-ups zu erhalten). Die Änderung würde dazu führen, dass alle Gebite gut gefüllt sind (sprich RvR und PVE auch in verwaisten Gebieten möglich ist), der Server mehr Kapazitäten für 1 Gebiet hätte und man somit lagfreier Massenschlachten darstellen kann...

Schade um die verschenkten Möglichkeiten, finde WAR hat mir von den MMOs bisher am meisten Spaß gemacht (teils echt gute Szenarien, oder T1 RvR Chaos vs Imperium, usw.), eben leider haben gewisse Schwächen dazu geführt, dass ich irgendwann die Lust verloren habe...


----------



## Rorgak (28. Januar 2011)

Naja für jedes noch so verhunzte Spiel finden sich Leute die es bis zum letzten Blutstropfen verteidigen.......die Comm hat schon lange mit dem virtuellen Fuß abgestimmt! nun heißt es melken melken dann schlachten!


----------



## Pymonte (28. Januar 2011)

Rorgak schrieb:


> Naja für jedes noch so verhunzte Spiel finden sich Leute die es bis zum letzten Blutstropfen verteidigen.......die Comm hat schon lange mit dem virtuellen Fuß abgestimmt! nun heißt es melken melken dann schlachten!



uh ja ... das behauptest du vermutlich auch in 5 Jahren noch


----------



## Rorgak (29. Januar 2011)

In 5 Jahren? keine Ahnung was ich da tue......Was du tust? Immer noch die Realität verleugnen wie von Anbeginn an! So schöne Zeit noch in 5 Jahren guck ich wieder rein ;-).

P.S.: Waaagh.de sprudelt ja förmlich vor Leben ;-)


----------



## Garthel (29. Januar 2011)

Ich hab es gewagt meinen WAR-Account zu reaktivieren und WoW jetzt erstmal an die Seite gelegt.
Der Klassenprimus ist halt auch nicht mehr das was er mal war und daher musste was neues (altes) her.

Ich fang also erstmal mit nem neuen Char an, die kleine Hexenkriegerin kommt auch gut zurecht, im T1 ist
auch auf den deutschsprachigen Servern etwas los und das oRvR macht dort noch richtig spaß.

Als nächstes packe ich meinen lieben Schwarzork wieder aus, Rang 18 und somit im T2. Tote Hose! Ab
und an läuft ein 4-10Mann KT durch das oRvR und erobert ne Burg, ansonsten steht man nur vor einem
Rattenloch und kloppt um was geht.
Der Moment wo ich merkte das die Com bei WAR genauso verkommen ist wie bei WoW. Denn was bekommt
man als Antwort wenn man gern in eine Gruppe möchte um bei den Ratten wenigstens EP zu bekommen?
"Einen Tank? Den brauch man nicht."
"Schau doch selbst wie du am EP kommst, hier nicht."
usw.
Und dabei war zu Release die Gemeinschaft bei WAR richtig angenehm. Ich hoffe aber noch das solche
Idioten nur in den unteren Tiers rumlaufen und nicht im Endgame wegen der unbegrenzten Testversion.

Zum Schluß hab ich meinen höchsten Char ausgepackt. Meinen 29er Zeloten und somit mal im T3 geschaut
was los ist. oRvR genauso tot wie im T2, vielleicht mal ein KT aus max. 10 Leuten, dass wars. Wieder nur
vor einem Rattenloch gestanden. Hier hat man wenigstens ne Chance auf ne Gruppe dafür, da man die
Champs nur schwer allein umhauen kann. Ich hab da glaube ich vier Stunden gestanden und bin jetzt
Rang 34. Leveln geht auf diese Art also relativ schnell, auch wenn der RR leider nicht nachkommt. Aber was
solls. Pushen kann man den eh nicht da SZs in den ersten 3 Tier Mangelware sind. Ich hatte einmal im
T1 mit der Hexe ein SZ, das wars.

WAR ist also zu einem Spiel geworden dass nur die wenigsten (deutschen) Spieler leiden können. Nen
Grinder. Ungefähr auf dem Niveou von Aion, nur mit schönerem PvP, wenns denn mal passiert. Es ist
kein Wunder das die Spielerzahlen sinken, denn Neulinge haben spätestens nach dem T1, wenn sie
das erste mal vor dem Rattenloch stehen keine Lust mehr und die Endcontent-Spieler verlieren wohl
auch die Lust. Denn was ist schwer daran RR80+ zu werden? 
Können wird da nicht verlangt soweit ich weis, einfach nur Durchhaltevermögen. Wer 100x schlechte
Leistungen im RvR abliefert bekommt genausoviel Ruf wie Jemand der 50x gute Leistung bringt. Solange
man also Zeit hat bekommt man das beste Equipt. Das hat sogar WoW besser gelöst, da brauch man
wenigstens eine Gruppe von 10Mann die nicht alle komplett verblödet sind um End-Gear zu bekommen.

Nunja, ich habe mir eine 90Tage Gamecard geholt. Ich werde also auch diese 90 Tage spielen. Es wird
ein hartet, langweiliger Weg, da ich den BO einfach am coolsten finde, aber ich möchte gern mal ins
T4. Ich möchte SZs spielen, Ordler moschen und einmal in AD stehen. Vielleicht macht es ja Spaß wenn
man erstmal Rang40 ist. Aber bis dahin kann man das Spiel in die Tonne treten, wenn ich grinden will
hol ich mir nen Asia-Grinder und kein PvP-Spiel.


PS:
Warum ich nicht gleich aufgebe? Ich hatte gestern ein schönes Erlebnis. T2, mein BO vor dem Rattenloch,
mal auf dmg statt Tank unterwegs um auch solo gut loszulegen. Plötzlich nen Aufruf im Gebiets-Chan. Ein
KT ist auf dem Weg zur Ordlerburg. Schnell gejoint, 16 Mann pöbeln wild in Richtung Tor.
Die Ordnung erwartet uns freudig. Ramme aufgestellt, das Tor angegangen. Immer wieder HJ und anderes
Gesocks zwischen den Heilern und Castern. Mehrere starben, Ordler personell überlegen. Alle sterben.
Neu sammeln, wieder ran. Tor auf 6%, Ramme zerstört. Neue ran, Tor aufgebrochen. Welle um Welle versucht
in die Burg zu kommen.
Vier weitere Tode später, Vorraum endlich leer. Sammeln, Alle nach oben zur Fahne. Verzweifelt gekämpft gegen
eine 2:1 Übermacht. Nach über 2h oRvR fällt die Destro Burg. 

Nach dem betriebenen Aufwand und der ansich guten Leistung meines KTs sehr traurig gewesen, aber allein
wieder 2h an einer Burg zu sitzen und auf die andere Fraktion einzuprügeln hat mir gezeigt warum WAR in
meinen Augen ein wirklich gutes Spiel ist. Ich brauch nicht gewinnen, ich möchte nur meinen Spaß haben und
ich hoffe derzeit solche Kämpfe im T4 öfters zu erleben.


----------



## C0ntra (29. Januar 2011)

Die meisten Leute sind an den Rattenlöchern, daher weiß du auf jeden Fall, wo Gegner sind! 
Wenn ich in den unteren Tiers leveln will, dann suche ich die Rattenspots nach Gegnern ab, immer hin und her, das macht mehr Spaß als Ratten killen und gibt auch Ruf.

Was ich dir mit auf den Weg geben will: In den untern Tiers kommt es ganz doll auf Eigeninitiative an, da kann man nicht einloggen und einem KT joinen, da muss man sich verstärkt selbst drum kümmern, das was auf die Beine gestellt wird. So habe ich es immer gemacht und stets über RvR gelevelt.


----------



## Pymonte (29. Januar 2011)

@Rorgak

Ist das Leben als Troll eigentlich erfüllend oder fühlt man sich wirklich so scheiße, wie man sich fühlen muss, wenn man nur noch durch den kleinlichen Hass auf Andere Motivation hat? Ich hoffe du begehst nicht irgendwann selbst Mord... denn selbst dein Leben ist es Wert einen Sinn zu bekommen und nicht vergeudet zu werden.

Da das nun gesagt wurde, wieder zum Topic:

Ja, im T2, T3 und auch T4 geht nichts, wenn man sich nur berieseln lassen will. Dungeonfinder wie in WoW, wo man mal eben einlogt, 30min ein Dungeon abgrast und dabei kein Wort sagt und sich dann wieder trennt ist nicht drin. Wer RvR will, der muss es auch selbst starten. Viele Spieler warten meist nur auf einen anderen Spieler, der die Initiative ergreift. Wenn der dann da ist, wirst du sehen, dass auch im T2 und T3 viel im RvR abgehen kann.
Vor 1-2 Monaten hat ein neuer Spieler einen Char auf Order Seite hochgelevelt (Blondchen hieß der glaub ich) und hat dabei immer KTs aufgemacht und die Leute gesammelt. Ich war mit nem Twink dabei und schon war fast täglich was im RvR los. Am Anfang immer wenn Blondchen da war, danach haben auch andere etwas Mut gehabt und die Fahne in die Hand genommen.
So konnte man dann (sogar mit Widerstand der Destros) durchs T2 und T3 im RvR leveln.

Allerdings sind solche Spieler natürlich die Minderheit. Die meisten warten eben lieber oder grinden Ratten. An der Stelle muss man einfach mal den Mut haben und die Leute für eine Burg sammeln oder einen Angriff auf die feindlichen Spieler am Grindspot starten. Das wird dann meist zum Selbstläufer. Und viel mehr Ahnung als die anderen Spieler musst du für die "Aufgabe" auch nicht haben.

Im T4 wird es dann auch so sein. Da ist zwar mehr im RvR und die Szenarien gehen fast instant auf, aber alleine wirst du dort nicht viel erreichen. Zwar kann man nun etwas mehr reißen, aber am besten ist es immer noch, sich eine Gilde zu suchen oder 2-3 Freunde zu haben, mit denen man dann im RvR unterwegs ist.
Einfach nur einloggen und darauf hoffen, dass man eingeladen wird oder das nun 5 offene KTs unterwegs sind, das wird nicht reichen.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (29. Januar 2011)

Ja aber das ist doch Klar im PVP, dass man Leute suchen muss. Aber vom Konzept ist WAR halt on kommen und los zocken. Aber das Prob ist auch.
A natürlich PVP lebt von eigen Initative logo. Das ist jetzt nichts besonderes.
Aber WAR bietet fast 0 Möglichkeiten. Klar kann man halt bissel im Channel posten. Aber die Gruppen wirklich Anbieten kann man nur schwer und die wenigsten machen es. Das heißt Gruppen suche ist schwer. Da man an sich immer im selben Tier sein muss und dann halt erstmal die Leute suchen usw. Infos gibt es wenig. Was man aber sieht, ist ob in der Burg viele oder wenige Feinde sind. Woher weiß man das? Sitzten dort Elfen und spähen dauerhaft die Nachricht in den Chat, so dass man auf der Karte das sieht. Aber eine Gruppe die Privat im RVR ist, die wird nicht angezeigt. Das ist aber etwas, was es nicht geben darf. Wieso gibt es in einem Spiel wie WAR, Private Gruppen, wenn doch der Einfluss, dass Renown/XP und alles davon abhängt, ob ich in der Richtigen Gruppe bin.

Daher sollte kein Tool ala "böses und schlechtes" WOW hin, wo ja die Leute nichts machen und nur klicken ... jaja. Nein eine nützliche Gruppen Findung, wo man bissel mehr sieht als derzeit. Kein so übelstes Harken hier und dort was einrastern usw. Was eh kaum einer macht. Einfach bissel die Leute sehen die im RVR sind und in welcher Gruppe sie sich befinden. Das man eben die Gruppen angezeigt bekommt. Egal ob Privat oder offen. Joinen kann man eh nur denn offenen. Auch volle müssen angezeigt werden und an sich auch wo die Leute sind im Groben. Das man sieht, T2 Imperium oder T2 Zwerge. Das man so auch infos und optionen als Teamleader bekommt. Z.B. ziehen nach T2 Imperium, treffen RVR lager. In einen Gruppeninfochannel. Der in der KT geschrieben wird und als Info, im Gruppen tool sofort zu sehen ist. So das man weiß wohin. Denn die Info wie viele Leute in der Burg sind, ist für mich unwichtig. Das ist Aufgabe im RVR, dass man Scouts aussendet. So etwas ist PVP. Das ist teil davon.

Ich find das WAR kein Hardcore PVP ist, wo man so auf zwang hier Gruppen und so weiter braucht. Alleine geht eh nichts. Aber man sollte doch Gruppen einfacher finden und ihn einfacher beitreten können. Wer das nicht will, hat ja immer die Option Geschlossen zu sein. Nur sollte man alles sehen können. Die Optionen die derzeit da sind, müssen genutzt werden. Das funzt nicht. Also sollte jeder sofort so eingetragen werden. Dann eine Einstellung, was man nun genau ist (RVR/PVE) und fertig. Das man diese angezeigt bekommt. Gruppe Pymonte (RVR) ... Kurz Info (Ziehen nach T3 Imperium, treffen vor Kriegslager 2. KT offen Contra anwispern) fertig. Das sollte man recht einfach einstellen können. Das RVR/PVE kurzer kleiner Schalter und die Info über /ktinfo oder so und fertig. Das wird automatich an /kt gesendet und /RVR oder halt /T je nach dem. Man ist automatisch im Suche nach Gruppe eingetragen und wird dort gefunden, ist man Privat wird das angezeigt. Aber somit sieht man wo wer ist. Das ist weder ein großeR aufwand für Mythic, noch ein Aufwand der Spieler. 
Aber nein, da muss ein Report her mit Port und ein Tool, wo man sich eintragen "kann" ... ja wenn es keiner nutzt, brauch ich so ein Tool auch net. 
So etwas würde auch beleben. Denn klar gehört eigene Initative zum PVP dazu. Aber WAR ist ein einfaches Zwangloses PVP. Recht einfach, ohne große Folgen und Probleme, ohne Verluste und mit Itemspirale. 

Denn die Info, wie viel Feinde in der Burg sind oder wie stark Verteidigt sie ist, ist in meinen Augen unwichtig. Wichtig ist, ob dass BO von Destro auf ORder oder umgekehrt geht, dass wäre eine nützliche Info ^^ und Gruppen der eigenen Seite. Was der Feind macht, dass ist sache im Offen PVP. Das weiß man nur ,wenn man es auch sucht und sieht. Meine woher weiß die Order, dass die Burg stark Verteidigt ist, wenn kein Späher davor steht und dies auskundschaftet.


----------



## C0ntra (29. Januar 2011)

Davon mal abgesehen, das deine Texte stets schwer zu lesen sind, weil du wohl genau das schreibst, was du gerade denkst und es auch so formulierst, finde ich die Sache mit der permanenten Gruppenanzeige begrüßenswert, obwohl der Vorschlag nicht neu ist.  

Nebensätze FTW


----------



## Fusie (29. Januar 2011)

Nun, nächste Woche geht es in eine neue Runde... für EU soll ein (neuer?) CM antreten und es stehen gezielte Server Transfer vor der Türe, also dürfen wir ein wenig darauf gespannt sein, wer seine Beutel zusammen packen darf um zu besser bevölkerte Landen aufzubrechen.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (30. Januar 2011)

Ja aber darum geht es halt. Klar geht Mythic auf die Leute ein und sie Versuchen es, doch hat die Vergangenheit gezeigt das Mythic leider mal etwas macht und es nicht wirlklich weiter denkt. Sie haben gute Änderungen, aber einige davon nie wirklich weiter entwickelt. Der Report denn sie eingeführt hatten, war nett. Aber nicht wirklich effektiv und aktuell, dadurch oft eben auch bissel Fehl am Platz. Auch die Info das ein BO umkämpft ist, dass ist zwar praktisch. Aber wenn ich On komme und mich umschaue, sehe ich net wer jetzt dort dran steht. So etwas wie bei WOW dieses geteilte Symbole und die Farbe, wer es dann als nächstes bekommt. Ist technisch 0 Problem, aber eine einfache nützliche und schnell Info.

Daher solche Ideen sind nicht neu klar, aber dass ist etwas was Mythic einfacher umsetzten könnte, als irgendwelche Tools. Was die Leut ihn auch Vorgeschlagen haben und wenn sie etwa gemacht haben, war es A ein Erfolg, B dass was die Leute ja wollten und C es funktioniert, also ändert man es nicht mehr wirklich. 

Ich befürchte das es am Ende nur noch ein Deutschen Server geben wird und man die Leute eben gezielt umsiedeln lassen will, damit eben die Leute die können auf den letzten gehen und die, die nicht können (weil sie dort schon Order/Destro haben), die wechseln auf die anderen Server. 

Weiß net mit 1.4 haben sie was geändert klar. Sie haben aber nicht sehr viel geändert, Probleme die von Anfang an da waren sind nicht wirklich bewältigt wurden und alte Patches Überflüssig. So das gewisse Probleme jetzt wieder da sind, als hätte man sie nie angegangen. Das war auch ein Problem der Wiederkehrer. Zwar zu einem sehr gute Änderungen im RVR, zum anderen aber die alten Probleme und teilweise sogar Bugs etc., noch so wie eh und je.


----------



## Pymonte (30. Januar 2011)

Golrik, denkst du wirklich, Mythic denkt nur kurzfristig? Die Patchzyklen sind lange vorausgeplant und kein Schnellschuss. Und die Entwickler suchen andere Wege als die Spieler um das Spiel voranzubringen. Glaub mir, würde Mythic nur von jetzt bis gleich denken, dann wären viele der Spielrvorschläge umgesetzt wurden und das Spiel wäre schon vor 2 Jahren abgeschaltet wurden.

Nur weil es bestimmten Leuten nicht in den Kram passt oder manch einer die Änderung nciht versteht oder falsch interpretiert, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass die Änderungen gemacht wurden, ohne das Mythic die Konsequenzen durchgedacht hat.

Und 1.4. hat viel geändert, nämlich den Hauptaspekt des Spiels. Ich würde gerne wissen, was sie denn deiner Meinung nach ändern sollen, damit es "viel" ist und ob du wirklich denkst, das viele Änderungen besser sind. Denn viele Änderungen bringen ja auch gleichzeitig viele neue Ungewissheiten und Fehler...


----------



## Rorgak (30. Januar 2011)

„Trollen ist ein Spiel um das Verschleiern der Identität, das aber ohne das Einverständnis der meisten Mitspieler gespielt wird.“

 – Peter Kollock: _Communities in Cyberspace_

"Ist das Leben als Troll eigentlich erfüllend oder fühlt man sich wirklich so scheiße, wie man sich fühlen muss, wenn man nur noch durch den kleinlichen Hass auf Andere Motivation hat? Ich hoffe du begehst nicht irgendwann selbst Mord... denn selbst dein Leben ist es Wert einen Sinn zu bekommen und nicht vergeudet zu werden" ==> komische Gedanken hast du ja schon ;-). Um die Erfüllung meines Lebens mach dir mal keine Sorgen die liegt definitiv nicht in irgendwelchen Spielen oder Foren ;-).

Nochmal zum Thema: wer wiedereinsteigen will der soll es tun, wer nicht der soll es lassen. Meine Erfahrung mit Müffic ist eher negativ. Mein gesunder Menschenverstand sagt mir auch das der Kapitalismus regiert und man minimalen Aufwand reinstecken wird um maximal abzusahnen. Das Warhammer an die Wand gefahren wurde sehe sicher nicht nur ich so das dürfte wohl auch bei Müffic so sein.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (31. Januar 2011)

Sie haben an sich nichts weiter gemacht, als was die Spieler schon 2 Jahre mit fordern. 
1. Eine Lösung mit dem Keeplord. Keine Anpassung auf Raids etc. oder ganz weg.
Das hat sich an der Burg geändert.
2. Enkopplung der SC vom Lock, auch dass haben sie gemacht und das war es beim SC schon.
3. Sie haben die BOs von NSC befreit und diese Rohstoffläufer eingebaut, die sie ja schon in einem SC (glaub dem Hauptstadt) SC haben. 
4. Sie haben dann eigentlich etwas gemacht, was irgendwo ja klar ist. Jedem eine Burg. S

Dann haben sie an sich nicht die Kriegsmaschinen vollständig erneuert und mehr zur auswahl gegeben, sondern ihre Rohstoffe an die Läufer gekoppelt. Sie haben mit den Skaven ein neuen Aspekt eingebracht, aber am Ende nur neue Klassen eingebracht, die Leute frei kämpfen können.

Sie haben aber den Grund Aspekt bei WAR nicht verändert. Das RVR bleibt ist klar, dass man dieses RVR umgehen kann und meiden, rein wann man will usw. Haben sie nicht verändert. Sie haben die ganzen Tierzonen im T4 Vollständig beibehalten und nicht weiter verändert oder etwas erweitert etc. So das man halt in der Zukunft darauf aufbauen kann. Sie haben die Festungen ja glaub ich auch nicht zurück gebracht. Sie haben den Haupstadtkampf ja nicht verändert, sondern so belassen. Sie haben das Underdogsystem an sich ja nicht mehr und durch Geld, ist der Renownbonus für Unterzahl unwichtig. Das heißt Überzahl bekommt jetzt teilweise gegen Unterzahl den selben Bonus auf Renown. Man hat die Stat und Item MEchanik nicht angepasst, sondern einfahc nur neue überstarke Items eingebaut, mit einem neuen Stat. Man hat nicht nochmal die chance genutzt, jetzt die Itemspirale zu beenden und die Items dem entsprechend anzupassen. Das man die Trennung von PVE und RVR ITems in WAR 0 hat und damit eh gleiche Voraussetzungen gelten und somit die Items an sich angepasst werden können, von Verfügbarkeit. Das sind alles Aspekte vom Spiel und die wieder auf Lange Bank schieben, ist für ne monatliche Gebühr und Micro Payment (was ja noch mehr Geld heißt als vorher, aber laut Produzenten Brief keine neue Patch Politik), ist doch frech. Mehr Geld bekommen und Verlangen, aber dafür keine Gegenleistung mehr bringen wollen und sie haben ja auch gesagt, dass sie mehr solche Bezahldinge einbauen. Also heißt es, es wird noch mehr Payment Angebote geben, aber gleich viel Änderungen und mehr Live Events. Live Events sind net, aber 0 Content. Ist genau wie bei WOW, Erfolge sind nett und können bissel reizen, aber es ist 0 Content vom Spiel. Also sind an sich alle Events bei WOW cool, lustig oder schlecht je nach Event =), aber es ist kein Content. Also nichts was das SPiel ausmacht. Wenn sie darin das Geld stecken, was man ihnen gibt, ist es doch mehr als ne Frechheit. Denn dann gibt mein kein Geld für Content Entwicklung und Balanced der Klassen und des PVPs aus, sondern für ein Live Event und Zierpets, die man dann auch noch bezahlen darf.


----------



## Churchak (31. Januar 2011)

Da mit dem Wort Content Inhalt bezeichnet wird,ist selbst "nur" nen neues live Event neuer Content auch wenn für dich das wohl zu wenig ist um es als Content zu bezeichnen aber das ist dein Problem welches du mit der Definition des Worte hast und wenn es dir nicht reicht steht es dir ja frei dein ABO (welches du eh nicht hast) zu kündigen welches dann das ultimative Signal an Mythic wäre das dir das Angebotene nicht gefällt/zu wenig ist.


----------



## Bullzyi (31. Januar 2011)

Warhammer offline ... das sagt alles. Höchstens für Liebhaber Interessant. Der Rest zockt was gescheites ... eben wow


----------



## C0ntra (31. Januar 2011)

fabelhaft


----------



## Lucci (31. Januar 2011)

so auch mal nen kurzes statement von mir^^
ich habe warhammer online mit dem launch begonnen und mir sogar die ce geholt, ich fand es wirklich spannend und gut, aber es hat nicht meinen erwartungen entsprochen, da ich ein riesen warhammer fan bin und es einfach nicht ganz dem lore entspricht. desweiteren war ich damals kein fan von pvp xD und mein einziges mmo vorher war hdro. naja hab mein siggi bis 33 gespielt, nach dem ersten monat habe ich dann aufgehört. was warhammer aber geschafft hatte, war mir das pvp schmackhaft zu machen, ich hab es bei age of conan, aion, guild wars und nen paar asia mmos versucht und keines konnte mich so überzeugen wie damals WHO. so hab ich dann mit den ländern der toten wieder angefangen und nen sonni auf lvl 40 rr 46, eroberer gear gespielt und es war einfach unglaublich spaßig, naja nachdem dann meine 60 tage abgelaufen waren habe ich wieder pause gemacht bis zum wiederkehrer event, dort hab ich dann leider gesehen, das die deutschen server ziemlich leer sind und man kaum was ausrichtet mit schlechtem euquip im t4... hab aus dem grund einen maschi auf karak norn erstellt und nen bissl gespielt bis die 14 tage vorbei waren. seit dem hatte ich schon die ganze zeit auf günstige gametime cards gewartet und nu hab ich mir eine für 19.99 EUR geholt und wieder angefangen, leider ist meine deutsche gilde auf karak norn inaktiv geworden, aber nun bin ich in einer der aktivsten englischen gilden und es macht unglaublich viel spass, hab gerade meine 1. stadtverteidigung hinter mir und wir haben karl franz beschützen können, wurde sogar 1. in der wertung und hab nen rüssiteil der besten rüstung bekommenl, was mir leider nix bringt, weil die nen rr von 100 verlangt und ich gerade mal lvl 38 bin und rr33 xD. das ist auch das größte problem im spiel, neuanfänger und wiedereinsteiger müssen ein unglaubliches frustpotenzial haben, denn sie werden von den alten hasen in soverän rüssi und mit rr waffen einfach niedergemäht im 1on1, wenn mans aber geschickt macht kann man trotz alledem spass haben und was bewirken, ich kann nur jedem wärmsten empfehlen wieder mal rein zu schauen und nen paar pvp schlachten zu schlagen^^!


----------



## Wolfner (1. Februar 2011)

Bullzyi schrieb:


> Warhammer offline ... das sagt alles. Höchstens für Liebhaber Interessant. Der Rest zockt was gescheites ... eben wow






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Nä, aber im Ernst: Die Ratten waren ja ganz nett. Nur, solls das nun schon wieder gewesen sein für die nächsten 1 1/2 Jahre?
Ich hab zwar etwas von neuen Features gelesen, war aber alles vieeel zu schleierhaft ausformuliert (was ja nix neues ist bei Mythic).

Spieler zurückgewinnen wird WAR so bestimmt nicht. Und Live-Events, naja: Bei anderen MMOGs sind die eher Verzierung des Spielaltags, damit einem bis zum nächsten, richtigen Contentpatch nicht langweilig wird.

Momentan gibts zu WAR ja noch nicht allzuviele Alternativen. Aber ich will nicht wissen wie es aussieht, wenn mal andere, ebenfalls PvP-fokusierte Spiele auf den Markt kommen (GW2 zB...wenns denn jemals so weit ist).
Ich meine gerade am Beispiel von GW2 frag ich mich: Was soll einen dann noch zu WAR treiben? Die Lizenz? Ich glaube die Qualität der Umsetzung haben wir schon oft genug durchgekaut. PvP? Kriegt man dort auch. Und dazu noch billiger (mangels Gebühren).
Ich befürchte einfach der Zug ist schon vor Ewigkeiten abgefahren.


----------



## Pymonte (1. Februar 2011)

GW2 wird vielleicht nicht so PvP lastig, wie viele denken. Hinzu kommt noch, das GW2 vermutlich kein Large Scale PvP bieten wird. Aber das ist eine andere Geschichte.
Es wurde explizit schon die Expansion der RvR Gebiete angesprochen. Wie und ich welcher Form ist noch nicht bekannt, aber größere RvR Gebiete klingen schonmal nicht schlecht. Zumindest halte ich das für sinnvoller als mehr PvE Content.


----------



## Wolfner (2. Februar 2011)

Pymonte schrieb:


> GW2 wird vielleicht nicht so PvP lastig, wie viele denken. Hinzu kommt noch, das GW2 vermutlich kein Large Scale PvP bieten wird.



Also da wäre ich mir nicht so sicher:
http://wiki.guildwar...ld_versus_World

Wie groß das am Ende sein wird, steht noch in den Sternen. Erinnert aber im Prinzip schon seeehr an das alte DAoC (Eine große RvR-Zone mit Grenzzonen und offenbar drei Fraktionen (oh-lala)).
Wird sich zeigen. PvP-orientiert ist GW allerdings auf jeden Fall. Wie auch schon der erste Teil.

Und da stellt sich mir dann doch die Frage, wie sehr sich die PvP-Community noch für WAR motivieren kann, wenn ein gebührenfreies Spiel mit DAoC-artigem RvR in den Startlöchern steht.


----------



## Fusie (2. Februar 2011)

http://social.bioware.com/forum/Gameplay/General-Discussion/Goodbye-Andy-and-thankyou-5902789-1.html

streue ich mal einfach hier mit ein, kann sich ja jeder seine eigenen Gedanken zu machen.


----------



## Pymonte (2. Februar 2011)

Fusie schrieb:


> http://social.biowar...-5902789-1.html
> 
> streue ich mal einfach hier mit ein, kann sich ja jeder seine eigenen Gedanken zu machen.



thihi: trollversuch gefailed. Mythic sucht schon einen neuen CM für Andy + es gibt einen neuen CM für Europa (ist also sogar eine Neueinstellung dabei). Der Abgang von Andy kam also eher ungeplant. Hinzu kommt nochm dass Mythic derzeit auch grad 2 neue Coder einstellt.
Doom & Gloom... Fail.

@Wolfner Frühe Alpha Infos neigen dazu, bis zur Beta nochmal komplett verworfen zu werden  WAR war ja auch mal ein komplett anderes Spiel, WoW auch. NCSoft wird den Markt beobachten und entsprechend reagieren. Sie werden definitiv kein reines PvP Spiel mehr bauen, das ist ihnen zu unlukrativ (sieht man ja an WAR  ). Außerdem steht noch nicht fest, ob GW2 wirklich das einzige "kostenlose" PvP Spiel sein wird. So wie Mythic derzeit auf Itemshop und Designumbauten setzt, sowie eine Anpassung der Gearkurve, wird schon von einigen Leuten der Gedanke geäußert, dass sie vielleicht doch auf F2P umsteigen wollen. Ich fände den Schritt zwar beschi**en, aber vielleicht hilft es auch.


----------



## Lari (2. Februar 2011)

WAR hat aber nicht so wenig Spieler, weil es ein fast reines PvP-Spiel ist. Kann man sich natürlich einreden, aber die wahren Gründe kennt man ja doch 
Guild Wars 1 läuft immer noch sehr gut für sein Alter, was aber auch am Bezahlmodell liegt.

Ich sehe keinen Grund für NCSoft, wieso sie bei GW2 nicht wieder die gleiche Mischung aus PvP und PvE wie in Guild Wars 1 nehmen sollten.

Edit:
Und wie man am Start von WAR gesehen hat WOLLEN viele Leute PvP respektive RvR spielen. Wenn das Spiel aber vorne und hinten Strunx ist, dann bleiben die Spieler halt nicht. Da muss GW2 dann noch durch.


----------



## Wolfner (2. Februar 2011)

Pymonte schrieb:


> thihi: trollversuch gefailed. Mythic sucht schon einen neuen CM für Andy + es gibt einen neuen CM für Europa (ist also sogar eine Neueinstellung dabei). Der Abgang von Andy kam also eher ungeplant. Hinzu kommt nochm dass Mythic derzeit auch grad 2 neue Coder einstellt.
> Doom & Gloom... Fail.
> 
> @Wolfner Frühe Alpha Infos neigen dazu, bis zur Beta nochmal komplett verworfen zu werden  WAR war ja auch mal ein komplett anderes Spiel, WoW auch. NCSoft wird den Markt beobachten und entsprechend reagieren. Sie werden definitiv kein reines PvP Spiel mehr bauen, das ist ihnen zu unlukrativ (sieht man ja an WAR  ). Außerdem steht noch nicht fest, ob GW2 wirklich das einzige "kostenlose" PvP Spiel sein wird. So wie Mythic derzeit auf Itemshop und Designumbauten setzt, sowie eine Anpassung der Gearkurve, wird schon von einigen Leuten der Gedanke geäußert, dass sie vielleicht doch auf F2P umsteigen wollen. Ich fände den Schritt zwar beschi**en, aber vielleicht hilft es auch.



Also wenns schon fast vor einem Jahr für Conventions übersetztes Gameplay-Material gab, ist das *sicher *nichtmehr im Alpha-Status ^^
Ich schätze den Status momentan einfach mal auf Technical Beta oder irgendwas zwischen Alpha und Technical Beta. Auf dem Reißbrett liegt da aber gewiss nixmehr.
Freilich ändert sich hier und da noch was. Besonders bei den Sachen, bei denen es wenige Infos gibt und die sich nach ner horrenden Arbeit anhören. Andererseits: Es gibt noch nichtmal nen Release-Termin (und vor 2012 würde ich noch überhaupt nicht mit dem Spiel rechnen). Also da hat Arenanet noch ein wenig Zeit.

Meine Annahme war allerdings auch nur rein hypothetischer Natur: Wenns denn so rauskommt, dann wirds meiner Meinung nach für WAR eng. Denn auch *wenn *WAR nun endlich den Schritt Richtung F2P wagt, ist das Konzept von GW2 immer noch näher an dem was sich bspw. DAoC-Veteranen unter WAR vorgestellt haben, als WAR selbst.
Und vor allem darf man nicht vergessen: GW-F2P und WAR-F2P sind zwei völlig verschiedene Paar Schuhe (zumindest sofern ArenaNet dieselbe Schiene fährt wie beim ersten Teil... frage nicht wie die das finanziert haben - funktioniert hat es aber offenbar sehr gut).


Eines nur: Ich glaube absolut nicht, dass NCSoft bzw. ArenaNet sich sonderlich viel um den Markt schert. Deren offizielle Strategie ist immerhin "Weg, weg, weg vom Mainstream - hin zu einer neuen Erfahrung". Aber nicht die Sorte von "neuer Erfahrung" die man bspw. in SWTOR findet (Marke: "Es ist dasselbe Spiel wie alle anderen auch, nur mit nem neuen Gimmick"), sondern wirklich die konsequent durchgeführte Umsetzung neuer Ideen, wie man das bspw. von CCPs oder Aventurines Spielen kennt (so extrem kann ich es mir zwar nicht vorstellen, aber eben mehr in die Richtung).

Und zum Gameplay-Mix, wie Lari schon gesagt hat: Wieso sollten sie nicht wieder auf dieselbe Mischung setzen?


Edit:
Den Wegfall von Andy Belford würd ich übrigens auch nicht so locker nehmen. Oder das Posten gar als Trollversuch werten O_o
Immerhin hat hier jemand offenkundig seine Arbeit niedergelegt, weil er für sich keine allzu großartige Zukunft in seiner Position sah - so nen Sprung auf die "lukrativere" Seite macht man ja auch nicht von heute auf morgen. Das sollte jedem der einer längerfristigen Lebensplanung folgt klar sein. Das wird schon ein Weilchen geplant gewesen sein (hinzukommt, dass der Mann auch noch extra umziehen(!) muss).
Und ob nun neue nachkommen oder nicht: Ein weiteres altes Gesicht geht und langsam nimmt Mythic immer mehr eine Farbe an, die der von Origin in den späten 90ern gleicht. Und da muss man sich schon fragen, wie weit es noch her ist mit der Firma. Um WAR mach ich mir in dem Zusammenhang weniger Gedanken. Projekte kann man zu anderen Entwicklern verschieben (UO läuft ja auch heute noch). Aber ob es den Betrieb selbst in 5 Jahren noch gibt, da hab ich so meine Zweifel.
Bei Origin hat es nach dem Wegfall der kreativen Führung und aller bekannten Entwickler zumindest 4 Jahre gedauert, bis die Lichter ausgingen (wobei die Jahre 00-04 wohl eher einer langsam einsetzenden Leichenstarre glichen - tot war das Unternehmen schon als Garriott den Hut nahm)


----------



## Azddel (2. Februar 2011)

Lari schrieb:


> WAR hat aber nicht so wenig Spieler, weil es ein fast reines PvP-Spiel ist. Kann man sich natürlich einreden, aber die wahren Gründe kennt man ja doch



Ich denke doch. Ein reines PvP-Konzept spricht eben nicht so viele Leute an wie ein all inclusive daily-quest-angel-raid-archäologie-etc. Freizeitpark. Und wenn wir ehrlich sind, erschöpfen sich die Möglichkeiten in WAR relativ schnell, wenn PvP oder RvR mäßig gerade nichts los ist. 

Allerdings würden mich deine wahren *insert spooky jingle* Gründe doch interessieren.









Lari schrieb:


> Wenn das Spiel aber vorne und hinten Strunx ist, dann bleiben die Spieler halt nicht. Da muss GW2 dann noch durch.



Strunx ist ein schönes Wort. Das muss man dir lassen.


----------



## Lari (2. Februar 2011)

Muss man tatsächlich nochmal in Erinnerung rufen, wie WAR zu Beginn war? 
Performance, RvR-Konzept, Balancing, Fraktions-Balancing etc.? Ein MMORPG hat nur einen Release, und wenns den versemmelt, dann fängt es sich nie mehr richtig.


----------



## Pymonte (2. Februar 2011)

Und dennoch liegts primär am PvP. Fraktionsungleichgewicht, RvR Konzept etc sind alle Teil davon. Die Suche nach sicherem Erfolg ist immer größer, als die Suche nach Risiko. In WoW kann ich nicht verlieren. So einfach wie es heutzutage ist, muss ich mich dafür sogar schon ziemlich blöd anstellen. Das gibt den Leuten ein einfaches Erfolg/Kosten rechnen und lässt sicher planen, wann man was erreicht hat.
Das geht im PvP nicht. Mal hat man eine Glückssträhne und räumt die ganze Woche lang ab, das RvR läuft gut, etc. Mal wird man eine Woche abgefarmt. Je nachdem wie es läuft, reagieren auch die Leute, das sieht man gut im Chat.


----------



## Lari (2. Februar 2011)

Es verlassen keine 700.000 Leute ein dediziertes PvP-Spiel, weil PvP ihnen nicht gefällt. Mag nicht jedem einleuchten, ist aber nunmal so.


----------



## Azddel (2. Februar 2011)

Lari schrieb:


> Es verlassen keine 700.000 Leute ein dediziertes PvP-Spiel, weil PvP ihnen nicht gefällt. Mag nicht jedem einleuchten, ist aber nunmal so.


Doch doch. Zum Beispiel wenn diese Leute der Werbetrommel im Vorfeld gefolgt sind und WAR als _den_ WoWkiller ins Auge gefasst hatten. Falsche Erwartungen führen da schnell zu Frust und Ablehnung. Wer wüsste das besser als Du? ;-)

Aber Schwund gibts eh immer, wenn ein Spiel released wird stürzen sich viele darauf, probieren es aus, merken dann, dass es ihnen doch nicht so zusagt oder  sie vermissen ihren gewohnten Trott. Und dann schließen sie halt kein Folgeabo ab. Ich sehe da kein großes Problem. Mal abgesehen davon, dass sich die Qualität eines Spieles nur sehr bedingt an den Spielerzahlen messen lässt. Anton aus Tirol ist ja auch regelmäßig ganz vorne dabei in den Charts, er muss also viele Käufer haben. Spricht das jetzt für seine Qualität?


----------



## Azddel (2. Februar 2011)

Lari schrieb:


> Muss man tatsächlich nochmal in Erinnerung rufen, wie *WOW* zu Beginn war?
> Performance, *PvP*-Konzept, Balancing, Fraktions-Balancing etc.? Ein MMORPG hat nur einen Release, und wenns den versemmelt, dann fängt es sich nie mehr richtig.






fixed


----------



## Fusie (2. Februar 2011)

Pymonte schrieb:


> thihi: trollversuch gefailed. Mythic sucht schon einen neuen CM für Andy + es gibt einen neuen CM für Europa (ist also sogar eine Neueinstellung dabei). Der Abgang von Andy kam also eher ungeplant. Hinzu kommt nochm dass Mythic derzeit auch grad 2 neue Coder einstellt.
> Doom & Gloom... Fail.



Im offiziellen Forum kann man schön nachlesen, wie die Spieler sich über 1.4 beschweren, die Spielerzahlen immer mehr nachlassen und als Reaktion gab es nur Schweigen.
Dann kommt endlich ein "Producer Letter" mit magerem Inhalt, es werden Transfere für EU angesagt und pünktlich zum Monatsende nimmt AB seinen Hut und selbst das erfährt man erst über Twitter.

Das Ganze hinterlässt doch einen arg üblen Nachgeschmack, und dabei geht es nur um die Fakten, was sollen daran trollen sein?

Wen oder was gerade eingestellt wird, ist mir übrigens herzlich egal, so lange ich nicht lese "Patch 1.4.x.x wird am y auf den Testserver rauf gespielt und ist für z geplant" ist das absolut nicht von Interesse.
Die Zeit, in der man sich mit irgendwelchen tollen Neuigkeiten hat hin halten lassen ist vorbei, entweder sie haben etwas konkretes vorzuweisen oder nicht.


----------



## Lari (2. Februar 2011)

Das ist aber 6 Jahre her, heute zählen ganz andere Qualitäts-Standards.
Davon ab hab ich zum Release-Zeitpunkt von WoW EQ2 gespielt und nie aktiv zu Classic-Zeiten gespielt. Ich kenn die damalige Situation nur vom Hörensagen.


----------



## Brummbör (2. Februar 2011)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Und dennoch liegts primär am PvP. Fraktionsungleichgewicht, RvR Konzept etc sind alle Teil davon. Die Suche nach sicherem Erfolg ist immer größer, als die Suche nach Risiko. In WoW kann ich nicht verlieren. So einfach wie es heutzutage ist, muss ich mich dafür sogar schon ziemlich blöd anstellen. Das gibt den Leuten ein einfaches Erfolg/Kosten rechnen und lässt sicher planen, wann man was erreicht hat.
> Das geht im PvP nicht. Mal hat man eine Glückssträhne und räumt die ganze Woche lang ab, das RvR läuft gut, etc. Mal wird man eine Woche abgefarmt. Je nachdem wie es läuft, reagieren auch die Leute, das sieht man gut im Chat.



und was kann man in warhammer verlieren? in war bekommst für alles marken/ruf nachgeworfen. da reicht die teilnahme selbst wennst überhaupt nichts machst. noch x mal für ein sz anmelden für neue waffe, total berechenbar. noch simpler gehts ja nicht. nichtmal für den fall der eigenen hauptstadt gibts noch irgendwelche negativen auswirkungen. reset und hui von vorne gehts los. jetzt kommt bestimmt gleich wieder die mär vom ach so anderen war spieler der immer ins gefecht rennt..... frag mich nur warum der letzte afk hotfix dann aufgespielt wurde......


----------



## Azddel (2. Februar 2011)

Brummbör schrieb:


> und was kann man in warhammer verlieren? in war bekommst für alles marken/ruf nachgeworfen. da reicht die teilnahme selbst wennst überhaupt nichts machst. noch x mal für ein sz anmelden für neue waffe, total berechenbar. noch simpler gehts ja nicht. nichtmal für den fall der eigenen hauptstadt gibts noch irgendwelche negativen auswirkungen. reset und hui von vorne gehts los. jetzt kommt bestimmt gleich wieder die mär vom ach so anderen war spieler der immer ins gefecht rennt..... frag mich nur warum der letzte afk hotfix dann aufgespielt wurde......






Ich glaube, es ging ihm nicht darum, was man verlieren kann, sondern dass man verlieren. Im Sinne von: Die andere Partei gewinnt. Und ich gehe als geprügelter Hund nach Hause. Das ist eher eine emotionale Sache, ein kleiner Stich ins Ego. Und bei einem großangelegten RvR-Konzept hat das natürlich Auswirkung auf mein Spielgefühl. Das ganze Konzept dreht sich ja darum, dem anderen Reich keinen Fußbreit Kadrintaldreck zu gönnen...


Im handfesten Sinne verliert man natürlich nix. Full Loot gibts nicht. Das mag man schade finden. Muss man aber nicht.

Dass das Spielprinzip simpel ist, da gebe ich dir Recht. Aber so richtig sophisticated war bisher noch kein MMORPG. Wäre mir auch zu anstrengend, das könnte man sich dann ja nur noch als Ersatzstoff fürs richtige Leben verabreichen...


----------



## Churchak (2. Februar 2011)

Azddel schrieb:


> Doch doch. Zum Beispiel wenn diese Leute der Werbetrommel im Vorfeld gefolgt sind und WAR als _den_ WoWkiller ins Auge gefasst hatten. Falsche Erwartungen führen da schnell zu Frust und Ablehnung. Wer wüsste das besser als Du? ;-)



So schaut es aus. Aion ging es da ja ned viel anders.



Brummbör schrieb:


> und was kann man in warhammer verlieren? in war bekommst für alles marken/ruf nachgeworfen. da reicht die teilnahme selbst wennst überhaupt nichts machst. noch x mal für ein sz anmelden für neue waffe, total berechenbar. noch simpler gehts ja nicht. nichtmal für den fall der eigenen hauptstadt gibts noch irgendwelche negativen auswirkungen. reset und hui von vorne gehts los. jetzt kommt bestimmt gleich wieder die mär vom ach so anderen war spieler der immer ins gefecht rennt..... frag mich nur warum der letzte afk hotfix dann aufgespielt wurde......



Tjo mit den Marken haste recht ... allerdings kann man in WAR bedeutend härter und auch öfter auf die Fresse bekommen als zB in WoW da wird man durch das Arenasystem sogar davor bewahrt allzu oft aufs Maul zu bekommen,bzw kommt man quasi nie in die Verlegenheit in Unterzahl kämpfen zu müssen da so was wie oPvP quasi nicht existent ist(und wos die möglichkeiten gab wurdes nicht gemacht zumindest in dem jahr WoW wo ich aktiv war).das ist in WAR halt nen Tick anders und das frustet halt viele PvEler bei Zeiten wenn es mal 1 h nicht optimal läuft(naja viele sogenannte PvPler inzwichen auch soviele Jammersusen wie man inzwichen in den Spielen findet unglaublich ...).
Das schrieb ja Pymonte schon,das man das auch immer sehr schön dann im Chat lesen darf wenn die kuller tränen wieder fließen,bzw gab es ja hier im Forum auch sehr viele tränen Seitens der Oldboy/Golrikfraktion wenn sie mal wieder zu oft von den ach so bösen hohen RRs gefistet wurden.

Bzw gibt ja nicht umsonst Anpassungen von Asiatischen Entwicklern an den westlichen Markt der zB Anpassungen bei den Belohnungsystemen beinhaltet (der Spieler im Westen muss mehr belohnt werden damit er seinen Arsch überhaupt bewegt) und man sah ja auch in WAR zu Anfang super was ohne Belohnung (RPs alleine waren da nicht Belohnung genug) im oRvR ging ..... nix.

zu deinem letzten satz noch fix.
Das Leechverhalten ist in allen MMOs die ich kenne angekommen auch bei der guten alten Tante DaoC wird inzwischen mehr geleecht als gespielt und auch da wird inzwichen nicht mehr dahin gerannt wo man den spaßigsten Kampf haben könnte sonder da wo es das meiste zu gewinnen gibt ohne gross gefahr zu laufen zu verliern .Schade eigentlich.


----------



## Lari (2. Februar 2011)

Aions westlicher Erfolg hin oder her: Insgesamt sind es über 3 Millionen Abos. Das ist ein bisschen mehr als WAR hat


----------



## Churchak (2. Februar 2011)

und nun?


----------



## C0ntra (3. Februar 2011)

Lari schrieb:


> Aions westlicher Erfolg hin oder her: Insgesamt sind es über 3 Millionen Abos. Das ist ein bisschen mehr als WAR hat



Mit dem Unterschied, das die in Asien nicht umgerechnet ~13€ bezahlen, da es eh nicht monatlich bezahlt wird und insgesamt zu günstigeren Preisen, da anderem Lohngefüge. 3Mio Abos dort sieht vlt viel aus, man sollte es aber im richtigen Kontext sehen. 
Die paar westlichen Spieler sind auch nicht der Rede wert und wenn ich grinden will, da gibt's besseres aus Fernost - so richtig Grinden und nicht so eine B-Ware.

Ich hab auch mal gelesen, Runescape hätte 7Mio Spieler!


----------



## DerTingel (3. Februar 2011)

Pymonte schrieb:


> GW2 wird vielleicht nicht so PvP lastig, wie viele denken. Hinzu kommt noch, das GW2 vermutlich kein Large Scale PvP bieten wird. Aber das ist eine andere Geschichte.



hast du jemals GW gespielt? 
GW2 wird genauso pvp lastig werden wie der 1. teil, es wird monatliche turniere geben, etliche verschiedene pvp-modi etc. 
in GW war PVE ebenfalls "nur eine nette dreingabe". sicherlich konnte man sich auch im pve monate, sogar jahrelang beschäftigen, das lag aber eher an den schier endlosen klassen und skillkombinationen, denn der eigentliche pve content aller 3kapitel + addon ist innerhalb von 1-2 monaten durch.
wobei man sagen kann, GW ist mit seinem system, das pve mit dem pvp zu verbinden anfangs auch gescheitert...es wurde versucht pve spieler fließend ins pvp einzuführen. ich will nicht sagen, dass man es später strikt getrennt hat, aber es gab z.b. keine arenen mehr die man überall in der welt gefunden hat. 
und für GW2 wurde hier ja schon der link für das world vs world vs world konzept gepostet. 

und nochmal dazu, dass arenanet (NICHT NCSOFT, die haben mit der entwicklung ABSOLUT NICHTS zu tun!!!) den markt beobachtet...ich glaube sie achten eher drauf, dass sie nicht zu viele infos preisgeben, damit ihre innovationen nicht schon vorher in anderen spielen auftauchen.
mal eben vom wartower geklaut, da ich das sehr interessant finde:
"Die Heilige Dreifaltigkeit soll wegfallen, weil das Kampfsystem diese Spielweise einfach nicht unterstützt, die eigene Heilfertigkeit stellt die beste Möglichkeit der Selbsterhaltung dar und jede Klasse kann ohne besondere Fertigkeit jeden Mitspieler wiederbeleben. Interessant wird es jetzt, Jon erklärt das Segenssystem. *Es gibt folgende sieben Segensarten: Regeneration, Macht, Wut, Schnelligkeit, Schutz, Vitalität und Aegis.* Wichtig ist, dass die Segen zwar ihre *Wirkzeit stapeln, nicht aber ihre Wirkungsweise*. Wenn zwei Leute gleichzeitig 10s Regeneration auf den Verbündeten wirken, so erhält dieser 20s Regeneration, aber keine erhöhte Regenerationsrate. Was im Rahmen der Wächterinterviews zwar gesagt wurde, aber von Vielen nicht bemerkt wurde ist, dass es *keine Fertigkeiten mehr geben wird die spezifisch auf irgendwelche Verbündeten gewirkt werden* indem man diese anvisiert. Stattdessen wird Positionsspiel und ground-targeting wichtig sein. Zuletzt kommt dann auch wieder die Vielseitigkeit von Klassen und Fertigkeiten sowie die Mobilität im Kampf zur Sprache. *Klassen sollen Spielstile verkörpern, nicht Rollen."

*


Lari schrieb:


> Es verlassen keine 700.000 Leute ein dediziertes PvP-Spiel, weil PvP ihnen nicht gefällt. Mag nicht jedem einleuchten, ist aber nunmal so.



hmmm...du bist doch der mit dem tollen erinnerungsvermögen, der sich so toll an den release erinnert.
also ich kann mich nicht dran erinnern dass WAR als reines rvr/pvp spiel dediziert war. dagegen sollten auch die 66kapitel mit jeweils 3 pq´s pro fraktion sprechen, die dungeons für jedes t gebiet etc. 
es wurde halt versucht durch die pve inhalte WOW spieler abzuwerben...das ist schief gelaufen, und daraufhin hat man sich halt aufs rvr fokussiert.
mfg


----------



## Lari (3. Februar 2011)

DerTingel schrieb:


> hmmm...du bist doch der mit dem tollen erinnerungsvermögen, der sich so toll an den release erinnert.
> also ich kann mich nicht dran erinnern dass WAR als reines rvr/pvp spiel dediziert war. dagegen sollten auch die 66kapitel mit jeweils 3 pq´s pro fraktion sprechen, die dungeons für jedes t gebiet etc.
> es wurde halt versucht durch die pve inhalte WOW spieler abzuwerben...das ist schief gelaufen, und daraufhin hat man sich halt aufs rvr fokussiert.
> mfg



Es war jedem, absolut jedem von vornherein klar, dass WAR ein RvR-Spiel mit PvE Elementen ist. Es wussten alle in der Beta, und es wussten alle, die angefangen haben zu spielen.
Was man sich an den Haaren herbeizieht um den Spieler-Abgang zu erklären... Genau, waren alles PvE-Carebears, das Spiel war vor allem im PvP top.

Edit: Da ich hier eigentlich nur was zum Thema GW2 und dem Konzept sagen wollte halt ich mich nun auch wieder raus aus dem Thread. Ist ja scheinbar nicht möglich ohne doof angemacht zu werden hier zu posten


----------



## Pymonte (3. Februar 2011)

Lari, es war eben nicht jedem klar, das WAR ein RvR Spiel wird. Viele (gerade WoWler) konnten sich darunter auch gar nix vorstellen. Die Leute kamen, spielten nur im PvE, merkten, dass das nicht so toll ist und gingen. Echtes PvP gibts daher in Aion auch kaum. Nicht umsonst freuen sich die Leute dort in jeglichen Comments, wenn PvE nachgeschoben wird. Das PvP Konzept hat Aion schon die ersten 20min nach Release verworfen. Und das die EU/US Mentalität bezüglich eines SPiels anders ist, das weißt du hoffentlich. Nicht umsonst gibts für Aion massive Grind Anpassungen, die eben NICHT auf den Asia Servern aufgespielt werden. 

EDIT: @Fusie, das offizielle Forum ist keine sinnvolle Quelle. Wie Andy mal so schön geschrieben hat, nichtmal 1% der Spielerschaft schreibt dort. Wenn man mal genau hinschaut, dann sind die 5 Leute (Kalvix, Oneeyeslim, usw) immer die selben, die sich über 1.4 und WAR aufregen. Teilweise auf unterstem Niveau.


----------



## Fusie (3. Februar 2011)

Ansichtssache, das was ich da stellenweise über sinkende Spielerzahlen und die Probleme mit RR80+ und der weit auseinander gehenden Schere im Ausrüstungsstand lese, kann man selbst im Spiel erleben und nach vollziehen.

Aussetzer sind dort natürlich ebenso zu finden wie auch hier, aber das ändert nicht viel an den Tatsachen. Die Foren sind so weit in Ordnung, und die Moderation zeigt auch, wenn gewisse Grenzen überschritten wurden.

Interessant im Moment, es wurden einige alte Threads o.g. Themen betreffend ausgegraben und diese zeigen, das die Probleme von heute damals schon aufgezeigt wurden und man hätte diese mit den entsprechenden Maßnahmen vorbeugen können.

Ansonsten, Spieler haben sich nach einigen Monaten in WAR beschwert das es immer nur noch das Gleiche war, und deswegen sind sie dann auch irgendwann gegangen.
Das hat kaum etwas mit PvP vs. PvE Spiel zu tun, sondern das sich in der Zeit einfach nicht genug geändert hat, um diese Spieler auch weiterhin für WAR zu begeistern.


----------



## Garthel (3. Februar 2011)

Die Problematik liegt doch dennoch im Konzept.

Es ist einfacher fürs PvE einen neuen Dungeon einzuführen als neue Sachen fürs RvR.

PvE Erweiterungen sind da doch eher lächerlich. Ich bastel mir ne Höhle, stelle ein paar Monster rein.
Dazu 3-6 Bosse mit leicht abgewandelten Mechaniken und die Masse der PvEler sind total begeistert.

Was macht man im RvR? Neues Szenario vielleicht? OK, 2-3 mal gespielt, das Neue genossen und fertig.
Spielmechanik der Klasse bleibt dort gleich. Natürlich kann man an den Klassen schrauben, bringt auch
Jeden Spieler dazu sich ein bis zwei Wochen intensiver mit dem Spiel zu beschäftigen, doch bringt sowas
meist mehr Probleme wie nutzen.
Oder man führt neue Klassen ein...hat bei WAR zB am Anfang auch gut funktioniert, wenn ich da an die
anfängliche Spalta-Invasion denke. Ist aber auf Dauer auch nicht erfüllend. Das selbe wäre bei neuen
Rassen wenn dort keine von Grund auf geänderten Klassen bei sind.

Man kann also sagen was man will, den Kampf Spieler gegen Spieler kann man nicht verändern oder
erweitern. Entweder die Leute prügeln sich die Köpfe ein oder nicht. Wärend der WoW-Gemeinschaft
auch langweilig wird wenn sie das 10. Mal in folge den selben Boss gelegt haben wird auch großen
Teilen der WAR-Gemeinschaft langweilig wenn sie zum 100. Mal AD oder UV angegangen sind. Jeder
Kampf kann anders verlaufen, etwas was im PvE nicht passiert, aber auch bei WAR sind die groben
Züge der Kämpfe immer die selben.

Ich finde der größte Fehler bei WAR war und ist das fehlen einer dritten Fraktion. Hätte man das Chaos
etwas größer gemacht, als eigene Fraktion stehen lassen und den Destros stattdessen eine andere
Rasse zur Seite gestellt wäre es wohl besser gewesen. Ich kenn die WAR Lore zwar nicht, aber ich meine
mitbekommen zu haben dass das Chaos Alles zerstören will, egal ob Mensch, Zwerg oder Grünhaut. Das
wäre eine gute Idee gewesen.

Und wer den Spielerweggang zu beginn auf Releaseprobleme schiebt hat teilweise sogar recht. Ja, WAR 
hatte einen viel besseren Start wie WoW was die Kinderkrankheiten anging, aber die Spielerschaft war
vom Klassenprimus verwöhnt. Die hatten knapp 4 Jahre Zeit, deren Bugs vom Anfang waren vergessen,
Jeder kennt nurnoch die gut laufende Version. Aber im Vergleich zum WoW-Release war der von WAR
eine Offenbarung.

Ich jedenfalls werde versuchen mich ins T4 vorzukämpfen um endlich wieder richtiges RvR zu erleben. Ich
hab es zu Release geliebt, zwischendurch immer mal wieder klasse gefunden und jetzt wirds irgendwann
mal im End-Game erlebt.


----------



## Pymonte (3. Februar 2011)

Fusie schrieb:


> Ansichtssache, das was ich da stellenweise über sinkende Spielerzahlen und die Probleme mit RR80+ und der weit auseinander gehenden Schere im Ausrüstungsstand lese, kann man selbst im Spiel erleben und nach vollziehen.
> 
> Aussetzer sind dort natürlich ebenso zu finden wie auch hier, aber das ändert nicht viel an den Tatsachen. Die Foren sind so weit in Ordnung, und die Moderation zeigt auch, wenn gewisse Grenzen überschritten wurden.
> 
> ...




die Tendenz von sinkenden Spielerzahlen und sehr starke Probleme mit den "vielen" RR80+ Spieler kann ich von den Live Servern nicht bestätigen. Das es eine Schere zwischen RR40 und RR80+ gibt ist klar, Mythic will da nun auch was ändern (wobei primär Doomflayer und Warpforged den Ausschlag machen, nciht 20 mehr RR). 
Alles andere was in den Foren berichtet wird ist meist ausgedacht, übertrieben oder pplemisiert. Sieht man schön daran, das die Leute sich teilweise gegenseitig an gerüchten hochzuziehen und die sofort als wahr annehmen. Irgendeiner stellt eine unbegründete Vermutung auf, im nächsten Thread schreiben nun 3 Leute (z.B. Kalvix) dann diese Vermutung als Tatsache gegen WAR. Das Forum ist in den meisten Bereichen so lächerlich geworden.
Aber diesen mangel zeigen ja leider alle größeren MMO Foren.


----------



## Churchak (4. Februar 2011)

Schön auf den Punkt gebracht Garthel.


----------



## Fusie (4. Februar 2011)

http://herald.warhammeronline.com/warherald/NewsArticle.war?id=1490

Hat ja lange genug gedauert, bis man sich endlich mal dazu entschlossen hat. Da kann man für die letzten Franzosen nur hoffen, das sie nicht auf ihrem Server versauern müssen, sondern zumindest freie Transfere Richtung UK Server bekommen.

Mal sehen wie sich das in den nächsten Wochen dann auf Drakenwald entwickelt.


----------



## Fipsin (4. Februar 2011)

Rhaven schrieb:


> Folglich wäre die Abkürzung dafür *"WC"*. *Hust*



jetzt wird mir doch so einiges klar.

Krieg dir...Kloschüssel


----------



## Lilrolille (4. Februar 2011)

Fusie schrieb:


> http://herald.warham...cle.war?id=1490
> 
> Hat ja lange genug gedauert, bis man sich endlich mal dazu entschlossen hat. Da kann man für die letzten Franzosen nur hoffen, das sie nicht auf ihrem Server versauern müssen, sondern zumindest freie Transfere Richtung UK Server bekommen.
> 
> Mal sehen wie sich das in den nächsten Wochen dann auf Drakenwald entwickelt.



Naja, über Draken brauchst dir da sicher keine Sorgen machen  

LG,
Lilro


----------



## Lilrolille (4. Februar 2011)

Churchak schrieb:


> Schön auf den Punkt gebracht Garthel.



Wo treibst du dich überhaupt rum? Deinen HJ hab ich ja schon ewig nimmer gesehen!

LG,
Lilro


----------



## Lilrolille (4. Februar 2011)

Lari schrieb:


> ... Da ich hier eigentlich nur was zum Thema GW2 und dem Konzept sagen wollte halt ich mich nun auch wieder raus aus dem Thread. Ist ja scheinbar nicht möglich ohne doof angemacht zu werden hier zu posten



Ne mach das nicht, wenn dich jemand blöd anmacht hau ich ihn auf Drakenwald um 

Spass beiseite, was sich die Leute von GW2 erwarten, da war ja der WAR Hype nen kleiner Furz dagegen. Aber das sieht man ja auch schon bei Rift ... und dann schreien sie wieder alle. Die nächsten 3 Monate werden entscheiden wie es mit WAR weiter geht. Rift wird meiner Meinung nach einen extremen Einbruch bringen ... wie es danach weitergeht, wird man sehen ... und das sag ich als "WAR Liebhaber"

LG,
Lilro


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (5. Februar 2011)

Ja Klar ist für PVE es einfacher etwas zu schaffen. Bissel Mechanik käse etc. Aber das war von Anfang an zu 100% Klar und ich finde genau dafür hat Mythic sich zu oft im Kreis gedreht. Large Scale wollten sie ja haben, funzte net. Dann haben sie Länder der Toten mit eingebaut, weil die Leute ja sowas wollten, aber haben es an sich viel zu RVR frei gemacht und auch außerhalb des ganzen Lakes. Das einzige was die Leute wirklich dort hinzog, waren Items und extra Marken, alles andere war mal net zu sehen.
PVP egal ob es man es RVR nennt oder PVP, ist und bleibt eine ewige Baustelle. Nur ist es nicht so, dass WAR die ersten sind und mit DAoC erwarte ich natürlich von Mythic mehr. Es ist an sich kein Schritt weiter als DAoC, es war und das hat ja so einige enttäuscht und überrascht.
Denn mit DAoC hat Mythic einfachmal was sehr gutes Erschaffen und das für eine recht alte Zeit. Nur WAR ist nicht wirklich Modern.

Items sind immernoch das A und O in WAR.
Die Klassen haben zwar ihre Pfade, aber ihre Mechaniken sind teilweise nicht wirklich spannend.
Man hat am Anfang erst Schere/Stein/Papier gewollt und nun nimmt man Klassen ihre Nachteile weg.
Es gab nie große Balanced Patches, was im PVP gang und gebe sein muss oder halt sollte, wenn was nicht läuft wie es soll.
2 Jahre und der Renownbaum wurde mal angepasst, mit Skills die in meinen AUgen einfach viel zu unbalanced sind. Wenn sie noch mehr CC Breaks erschaffen, kann man CC gleich ganz aus dem Spiel nehmen. Weil am Ende ja entweder Immun oder Skill.
Sie haben erst Large Scale gewollt und sind nun bei einem kleineren Bereich angekommen, aber ihre kleinen RVR Zonen haben dass eh nie hergegeben. War aber von Anfang an klar. Auch die Burgen sind nicht für Largescale ausgelegt, weder der Keeplord, noch dass Flaggen Tappen.

Am Ende hat WAR am Anfang etwas wie Konzepte gehabt und die wurden dann geändert und das neue Team hat wieder andere. Dazu will EA natürlich sein Geld und die Kunden wollen ja ihr Spiel. 

Aber bei WAR muss man sagen, hat man eins gesehen. Von Anfang an, waren sie nicht in der Zeit und haben nichts gesagt, aber einiges Versprochen. Ich erwarte nicht viel von GW2, ich wäre Glücklich wenn es wie GW1 ist, eine sehr interessante alternative. Mit eigenen Idee und einigen besonderheiten und das wird es denk ich werden. 
WAR aber hat in seinen Potcasts so einiges behauptet und von sich selbst viel zu viel erwartet. Sie selbst wollten PVE und PVP! Sie wollten weder PVE am Rande, noch PVP am Rande. Nie wollten sie das. Ihr Ziel war. Das man mit PVP das Endgame erreicht und das der Endcontent ist. Aber Leute, die nicht so stark PVP fokusiert sind, sollten dennoch ihren Spaß haben und Leute die auch mal PVE machen wollen, sollten genau dies dürfen. Aber WAR hat nie nur PVP gewollt. Auch die Items zeigen das. Sonst geb es keine Items die man im PVE bekommt und ohne RR sind. Das macht 0 Sinn, denn wieso sollte ich gute Items für 0RR als alternative Anbieten? Damit die Leute, die kein RR haben diese bekommen oder farmen ... aber RR ist doch RVR und RVR ist fokus, also hat jeder irgendwo doch RR und jedes Item kann im RVR eingesetzt werden, also brauch es RR. Nein sie sind davon ausgegangen, dass Leute übers RVR leveln, was ja möglich ist und cool. Aber das auch Leute übers PVE leveln und nur darüber und das am Ende alle Leute, zusammen kommen können und im Endcontent RVR zu arbeiten. Das war nie, dass Ziel das alle nur RVR machen. Die Zonen sind auch viel zu klein. Die sind immer so angelegt gewesen, dass einige RVR sind und andere PVE =). Das sieht man dem Spiel an sich an.
Das eben nach Länder der Toten der Kurs gewechselt hat und das Team etwas neues wollte und das neue Team dann ja auch neue Ziele hat, ist was anderes. Das ist nicht das Konzept von WAR gewesen, dass ist eben das Konzept des neuen Teams. Die haben eher ein WOW als Ziel. Mit kleineren PVP, wo jede Klasse gegen jede eine Chance hat usw. Sonst gäb es gewesen Klassen Änderungen ja nicht und Anpassungen. 

Find WAR hat sich gedreht und von seinen Grundkonzepten ist es abgegangen. Aber zu sagen, dass WAR immer nur PVP zum Fokus hat, stimmt nicht. Sonst gäb es weder die Länder der toten, noch reine PVE Items, noch PVE Instanzen und man hätte ein PVP spiel, bestimmt nicht mit eineR Instanz gefeiert  1 Jahr und eine Instanz war die Feier, für ein PVP fokus spiel.
Wäre als würde der nächste Content Patch von WOW, kein neuen Raid anbieten, sondern ein neuen BG, mit neuen Erfolgen =).


----------



## DerTingel (8. Februar 2011)

Lilrolille schrieb:


> was sich die Leute von GW2 erwarten, da war ja der WAR Hype nen kleiner Furz dagegen.



was heisst erwarten...ich kenne das pvp in GW1, und laut aussagen der entwickler werden die grundprinzipien gleich bleiben...es kommen lediglich 2-3weitere aspekte hinzu.
jeder hat die gleichen chancen, es wird eine ladder geben dank der man in etwa auf gleich starke gegner trifft, ausrüstung spielt keine rolle. mehr brauch ich nicht wissen. 
pve ist eine nette dreingabe, welche aber durch die ankündigungen sicherlich auch sehr viele spieler fesseln wird.
wie hier die leute immer über einen kamm geschert werden...



Lari schrieb:


> Es war jedem, absolut jedem von vornherein klar, dass WAR ein RvR-Spiel mit PvE Elementen ist. Es wussten alle in der Beta, und es wussten alle, die angefangen haben zu spielen.
> Was man sich an den Haaren herbeizieht um den Spieler-Abgang zu erklären... Genau, waren alles PvE-Carebears, das Spiel war vor allem im PvP top.
> 
> Edit: Da ich hier eigentlich nur was zum Thema GW2 und dem Konzept sagen wollte halt ich mich nun auch wieder raus aus dem Thread. Ist ja scheinbar nicht möglich ohne doof angemacht zu werden hier zu posten


jeder so wie er es verdient...und wenn du WEISST, dass ALLE spieler zu release wussten dass der fokus bei WAR auf dem RVR liegt, dann kannst du uns sicherlich auch sagen wie es in ägypten weitergeht.
nur um dir alles wisser ein kleines bsp zu geben: WAR besitzt eine riesige, schier endlose lore...ich kenne aus release tagen noch sehr viele spieler die sich viel mehr rollenspiel-apekte erhofft haben, schließlich wurde selbst im "white dwarf" über WAR berichtet. und das sind nunmal die spieler, die nach 1-2monaten das spiel wieder verlassen haben.
das hat nichts mit pve-carebears zu tun oder sonstiges...
und um dir mal einen kleinen einblick in die logik zu gewähren: 
du sagst selber, dass etliche spieler nach release enttäuscht waren...aber du sagst auch, dass alle spieler die mit WAR angefangen haben wussten was auf sie zu kommt.
nun frage ich dich, wenn ich weiss was mich erwartet, wie kann ich dann enttäuscht werden? enttäuschung kommt nunmal von falscher erwartungshaltung.

aber nein, du hast recht...ALLE wussten dass der fokus auf dem rvr liegt


----------



## Lari (8. Februar 2011)

Sämtliche Spieletests verschiedener Portale und Zeitschriften heben den PvP Aspekt hervor, es ginge die ganze Zeit um Krieg zwischen den Fraktionen.
Wikipedia nennt als Haupt-Feature von WAR das RvR, bekannt aus DaoC.
Die Tabletop-Spieler spielen soweit ich weiß auch immer gegeneinander.

Und dieses Hauptfeature war zu Release einfach nur kaputt. Das scheinst du ja erwartet zu haben, da du nicht enttäuscht wurdest?
Wenn ich ein RvR Spiel spiele, will ich nicht durch Bugs Keeps verlieren, im massiven AE-Gewitter untergehen, weil es nicht balanced ist, aus Endzonen rausgeportet werden, weil sie die MAssenschlachten nicht verkraften, in Stadt-Eroberungen gegen NPCs kämpfen etc.

Aber dich als Kunde hätte wahrscheinlich jeder gern. Wenn ich an meinen Bäcker keine hygienischen Ansprüche stelle stören mich die Schamhaare im Brötchen auch nicht. Brötchen bleibt ja Brötchen. Welch tolle Logik.


Natürlich gab es auch RP-Spieler, wie in jedem Spiel. Aber auch hier im Forum war eindeutig Mosch-Stimmung. Nur wer absolut keine Ahnung vom Spiel hatte, hätte ein PvE-Spiel erwarten können. Und das war mit Sicherheit eine Minderheit. Es wird wohl kaum jemand rein zufällig am Release-Tag auf WAR stoßen ohne sich vorher schlau zu machen, was es denn überhaupt ist. Hätte ich nicht die CE zu hause stehen könnte ich nachschauen, wie sich WAR auf dem Cover selbst bewirbt und ich gehe davon aus, dass sogar da das PvP hervorgehoben wird.


----------



## myxir21 (8. Februar 2011)

Huhu,

Habe auch noch ein paar Fragen dazu:

Ich habe damals bei Release angefangen. Aber aufgrund der Unspielbarkeit (Bugs, Ruckeln etc) aufgehört.

Nun möchte ich nochmals reingucken:

-Läuft das Spiel nun stabil?
-Lassen sich Burgen nun ausbauen (-->DAOC mässig?)
-Habe noch eine alte GTC. Geht die noch? Oder ist die nun futsch?


----------



## Wolfner (8. Februar 2011)

Ich finds lustig wie man behaupten kann, dass 700.000 Spieler nicht wussten was auf sie zukam. 

Bei WAR.
Einem der wahrscheinlich marketingpräsentesten Spiele in den Jahren 2007-2008.

Podcasts, Artikel, Videos, Beta-Berichte. Es gab sogar den kaufbaren OB-Zugang. WAR war ne zeitlang einfach überall. Und überall wurde EXPLIZIT darauf hingewiesen, dass es in diesem Spiel darum geht den anderen Spielern aufs Maul zu hauen.

Keiner der nicht einfach blind ins Geschäft gegangen ist und mal flott 50 Euro für ein ONLINE-SPIEL (!!) ausgibt, wusste nicht was da auf ihn zukommt. Zumindest nicht wenn es ums Verhältnis zwischen PvP und PvE ging.



Ich fand WARs normales Questing aber nicht wirklich schlechter als das von Vanilla WoW. Dungeons und Endgegner waren halt unter aller Sau verbuggt.
Wir haben damals Barakus in der Enklave (ungelogen) um die 20 mal bekämpft, weil der Schweinehund durch einen Evade-Bug immer wieder zurückgesetzt wurde.
Bevor wir uns über Loot freuen durften mussten wir erstmal einen workaround für den Bug finden (!).
Und das war aber nichtmehr zu Release. Das war schon irgendwann Mitte 2009.

Edit:



myxir21 schrieb:


> Huhu,
> 
> Habe auch noch ein paar Fragen dazu:
> 
> ...



- es gab mal recht einschneidende Performanceverbesserungen als das neue Texture-Management ins Spiel kam. Wie es im Endeffekt laufen wird, liegt aber nach wie vor am individuellen Rechner (einfach mal Trial ausprobieren - jedoch Obacht: Das Spiel im Trial-Client zu streamen führt zu Performance-Einbrüchen, die aber weg sind sobald der Teil des Spiels in dem man sich befindet mal komplett runtergeladen ist).
- Als ich das letzte mal gespielt hab gabs Ausbauoptionen wie verstärkte Tore, Elite-Wachen, verschiedene NPC-Erweiterungen (zB Bankier glaub ich) etc.
- Sollte eigentlich noch gehen. Beim Wechsel von GOA auf Mythic war das zumindest noch der Fall.


----------



## Pymonte (8. Februar 2011)

WAR rühmte sich aber damit, dass PvP und PvE Aspekt gleichwertig sein sollten. Der reine RvR Fokus kam dann mit Patch 1.3.2 und dem Eingeständnis, das PvP und PvE nicht zu vereinen sind (bzw nicht so wie es die bisherigen MMOs getan haben).
Und ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass die Mehrheit der Spieler keine Ahnung hatte, das WAR PvP lastig ist. Viele Spieler haben sich auch über den PvP Fokus beschwert. Noch bis Anfang 2010 gab es einen harten Kern an Spielern, die mehr PvE gefordert haben und der Meinung waren, dass das PvP nicht so wichtig sein muss.
Die alten Stadtraids waren reines PvE. Viele Spieler waren sehr empört, als sie plötzlich PvP werden sollten. Und hinzu kommt noch: Die Mehrheit der Menschen ist in der heutigen Zeit, trotz Informationsüberschuss, uninformiert. Den Leuten werden die Infos quasi nachgeschmissen. Dennoch gibts imemr wieder Fragen, bei denen ich mich Frage, ob die Leute hinterm Mond leben.

Bestes Beispiel: Patch 1.4. Jeder WAR Spieler wusste das der Patch kommt. Jeder konnte es an X Test Tagen auf dem Testserver ausprobieren, sich einen von X News, Podcasts, etc anschauen usw. Dennoch waren kurz nach Release von 1.4 80% - wenn nicht sogar mehr - der Spielerschaft nicht aufs neue RvR und die Änderungen vorbereitet. Die Patchnotes waren alt, dennoch wussten viele Leute nicht, was der Patch so bringt. Die Mehrheit der Spieler ist leider uninformiert. Die wenigen Spieler, die hier diskutieren, sind auch die Leute, die sich informieren. Der Rest folgt Hören-Sagen, Hype und Aberglauben. Ich habe es beim Release von WAR miterlebt, wie die Vorstellungen der Leute sind. Und im T1/T2 musste man sich nicht ums RvR bemühen. Nicht, weil keine Leute da waren, oder weil es nicht ging. Sondern weil einfach keiner wollte. Viele Leute haben PvE gemacht. Gewohnheit. Ich übrigens auch. Und ich konnte mir auch nichts unter einem reinen RvR Spiel vorstellen. Und so ging es vermutlich auch vielen anderen Spielern.

Man muss sich nur wieder den Hype um Rift anschauen und was die Leute da schon wieder teilweise für Schwachsinn ablassen. Das gleiche wie bei Aion und WAR. WoW Killer. Hat super tolles PvE und PvP und macht im Endeffekt alles besser als alle bisherigen MMOs. In den WAR Forum wird es als der PvP Messias gepriesen. In den WoW Foren als PvE Messias (wobei da fast alle Rift Threads gelöscht werden). Na was denn nun?

Ich muss leider sagen, dass die Minderheit der Leute WAR wirklich als PvP Spiel angesehen hat zu Release. Das ist auch die gleiche Minderheit, die heute noch spielt.

@myxir21
-Läuft das Spiel nun stabil?
Lief es bei mir immer. Aber die Performance Probleme, die andere hatten, sind defintiv zurückgegangen. Erwarte bei einer Schlacht, bei der 150+ Leute teilnehmen, trotzdem keine 30+ FPS und einen super Ping. Es wird leicht laggen und manchmal auch ruckeln, gerade wenn viele Spieler auf einem Fleck sind.
-Lassen sich Burgen nun ausbauen (-->DAOC mässig?)
Ja und nein. Die Spieler kaufen keine Upgrades mehr für die Burg (das ging mal ne ganze Zeit lang), sondern die Burgen leveln jetzt über ein Ressourcensystem. In dem man Schlachtfeldziele einnimmt generieren diese Ressourcen, die dann von einem Ressourcenträger zur Burg/dem Kriegslager gebracht werden. Erhält die Fraktion eine gewisse Menge Ressourcen, so steigt die Burg einen Rang auf. Rang 1 und 2 machen die Ressourcenträger stärker. Rang 3 gibt Flugkreaturen und Kriegsmaschinen (nun frei platzierbar im RvR) und ab Rang 4 gibts Rammen (nur die können Tore beschädigen). Rang 4+5 bringen schließlich noch mehr Kriegsmaschinen. Die Burgen haben keine NSC Wachen mehr. Kaufbare Upgrades durch die Gilden gibt es also nicht mehr. Stattdessen muss nun jede Burg leveln.
-Habe noch eine alte GTC. Geht die noch? Oder ist die nun futsch? 
Die sollte noch gehen. Zur Not einfach mal den neuen EU CM Kai Schober anschreiben im Forum.


----------



## Lari (8. Februar 2011)

Also so einen Riesen-Hype um Rift sehe ich eigentlich nicht in den Foren, weder hier noch im WoW Forum. Und die Aussage "wobei da die Threads gelöscht werden" war ja wohl mal wieder Fehl am Platz  Oder du redest garnicht von buffed.de, kann ja sein das in einem anderen Forum die Moderatoren nur den WoW-Bereich moderieren 

Rift macht in der Beta einen soliden und stabilen Eindruck, mehr les ich jetzt nicht unbedingt in den Foren. Im Spiel selbst ist die Hyperei groß, alles ist so toll und soviel besser, aber auch das wird erfahrungsgemäß schnell wieder aufhören. Kennt man ja von eigentlich jedem größeren MMO Release.


----------



## Bluescreen07 (8. Februar 2011)

Pymonte schrieb:


> WAR rühmte sich aber damit, dass PvP und PvE Aspekt gleichwertig sein sollten. Der reine RvR Fokus kam dann mit Patch 1.3.2 und dem Eingeständnis, das PvP und PvE nicht zu vereinen sind (bzw nicht so wie es die bisherigen MMOs getan haben).
> Und ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass die Mehrheit der Spieler keine Ahnung hatte, das WAR PvP lastig ist. Viele Spieler haben sich auch über den PvP Fokus beschwert.


Ganz große Lüge.

Es war jedem klar das es ein RVR Spiel werden wird und hier auf buffed war das auch klar zu lesen.

und weil es schön war poste ich es noch mal:

"Dies ist nicht Crafthammer, Dancehammer oder Ich-spiele-Abend-für-Abend-langweilige-Raid-Dungeons-Hammer, sondern WARhammer"! Jeff Hickman, Producer des Spiels, beschwichtigt, es gäbe sicher auch PvE-Dungeons mit Bossgegnern am Ende. Allerdings nicht in dem Maße, wie es WoW sie bietet. Paul: *"Wenn Du Kriege nicht magst, dann bist Du in diesem Spiel falsch"*. Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen.


----------



## Wolfner (8. Februar 2011)

Bluescreen07 schrieb:


> Ganz große Lüge.
> 
> Es war jedem klar das es ein RVR Spiel werden wird und hier auf buffed war das auch klar zu lesen.
> 
> ...



So siehts aus.


----------



## Churchak (8. Februar 2011)

Und doch hat man nix davon gemerkt das es die Leute die WAR in den 1.Wochen angespielt haben auch so verstanden haben und vorallem RvR machen wollten ....
Da trifft Pymonte mit seiner Aussage,das ein großsteil der Leuten die Informationen zwar haben aber nicht in der Lage zu sein scheinen sie auch zu verarbeiten oder die Informationen gar nicht erst lesen,wohl doch ins Schwarze.
Ich bin die 1. Tage noch voller Energie mit paar Gildis aus DaoC/WoW durch die oRvR Gebiete von WAR gerauscht ohne da jemals gross wen zu treffen (am ehesten traf man in Nordland noch wen) dafür wurde aber alle Fürze lang für irgedwelche ÖQs und anderen PvE Kram gesucht.
Also ist man dann in die BGs ausgewichen (man wollt ja zumindest PvP ) und hatte lange Zeit das Gefühl das man da auch in WoW hät bleiben können wenn man nur BGs zu Gesicht bekommt (wobei das leveln durch PvP damals doch wiederum recht motivierend war das gabs ja damals noch nicht in WoW).Und selbst die BGs gingen da nicht insta auf da hat man auch zum Teil 15 minuten + warten dürfen.



Lari schrieb:


> Da ich hier eigentlich nur was zum Thema GW2 und dem Konzept sagen wollte halt ich mich nun auch wieder raus aus dem Thread.


Diese verdammten Politiker das die aber auch nie das machen was sie einem versprechen. :/


----------



## Lari (8. Februar 2011)

Churchak schrieb:


> Diese verdammten Politiker das die aber auch nie das machen was sie einem versprechen. :/


Da es ja doch wieder in einem angemessenen Ton weiterging kann man ja auch wieder mitschreiben. Sobald es wieder auf die persönliche Ebene geht klink ich mich wieder aus


----------



## Churchak (8. Februar 2011)

wers glaubt *augenroll*


----------



## Wolfner (8. Februar 2011)

OpenPvP wurde anfangs nicht gemacht, weils einfach nichts dafür gab.
Sicherlich können sich im Gegenzug dazu noch einige an die ersten Tage der Rufbelohnungen erinnern, wo es plötzlich (bestimmt völlig ohne Grund) eine rege Beteiligung am RvR gab.

Und dass bei den Szenarienanmeldungen noch mehr als die Verzögerungszeit nicht ganz in Ordnung war, hat man doch spätestens nach der 75. Runde Schlangenpassage gemerkt. Wohlgemerkt: Anfangs ging die Anmeldung *nicht *über den kleinen Button rechts oben (der is irgendwann mal in den ersten paar Patches dazugekommen). Das war damals über den NPC geregelt. Noch dazu waren die Szenarien kampagnenunterteilt.


----------



## Pymonte (8. Februar 2011)

Bluescreen07 schrieb:


> Ganz große Lüge.
> 
> Es war jedem klar das es ein RVR Spiel werden wird und hier auf buffed war das auch klar zu lesen.
> 
> ...



Die Aussage wurde getroffen, dennoch wurde gesagt, das man PvE und PvP gleichwertig gestalten wollte. Man sollte sowohl über PvE als auch über PvP gutes Gear bekommen. Man sollte über PvE und PvP das höchste Level erreichen können. Es wurde damit geworben, dass man spielen kann, was man will und man dennoch kompetetiv bleibt.
Das Prinzip wurde bis LdT durchgezogen, danach verworfen.
In irgendeinem Producers Letter (oder Interview) von Carrie Mitte letzten Jahres wird das sogar nochmal erwähnt. Sicher. Man hat primär mit dem RvR geworben. Aber WAR wurde nie als das Only-RvR Spiel verkauft, als das es heute verkauft wird.

@Lari: Rift Threads werden im WoW Forum gelöscht. Rigoros. Nicht umsonst sieht man da so wenig. Es gab sogar schon Bans deswegen  Finde ich zwar nicht korrekt, aber verstehen kann ich es schon. Es ist halt ein WoW Forum und 1-2 Threads sollte für RIft reichen. Die Hyper fluten sonst eh die Foren.

Und Rift hat schon nen ganz schönen Hype. Der ist nicht so groß wie bei Aion, AoC oder WAR, aber er ist da. Und es fallen die gleichen Leute drauf rein, die immer drauf reinfalln


----------



## Azddel (8. Februar 2011)

Wolfner schrieb:


> Anfangs ging die Anmeldung *nicht *über den kleinen Button rechts oben (der is irgendwann mal in den ersten paar Patches dazugekommen). Das war damals über den NPC geregelt. Noch dazu waren die Szenarien kampagnenunterteilt.






Da müsste ich mich nun aber schwer täuschen: wo soll denn dieser ominöse NPC für die Anmeldung der Szenarien gestanden haben?


Kann sein, dass ich die ersten paar Wochen oder Monate keine Szenarien gespielt habe und es daher nicht weiß. Könnte aber auch sein, dass der kleine Button an der Minimap schon immer vorhanden war.


Und die Szenarien waren in die Kampagnen eingegliedert, weil die Ergebnisse von dort in die Gebietskontrolle mit eingeflossen sind.




Edit again: Darüberhinaus glaube ich, dass höchstens der Hälfte der anfänglichen WAR Käufer klar gewesen ist, was RvR im Spielealltag bedeutet. Ihr glaubt doch nicht, dass es 1 Million begeisterter und eingefleischter RvR Spieler geben konnte bei Release. Für die meisten gab es doch gar keine Erfahrungswerte, wie so etwas aussieht.


De DAOC Verteranen sind eben zahlenmäßig recht überschaubar. Und wer frisch von Wow oder irgendwo anders herkam, um in WAR seine neue Spielstätte zu finden, der wird erstmal bisschen dumm gekuckt haben - oder sich dem PVE Inhalt zugewendet haben. Der war denn eben schnell ausgespielt.


----------



## Churchak (8. Februar 2011)

Azddel schrieb:


> Da müsste ich mich nun aber schwer täuschen: wo soll denn dieser ominöse NPC für die Anmeldung der Szenarien gestanden haben?



man konnte schon immer über den Butten anmelden (wurde ja auch mit werbung gemacht ala schaut her bei WAR kann man von überall in der Welt dem kampf betreten).Der Knackpunkt war aber das man zu Beginn nur BGs anmelden konnte die auch dem entsprechendem Gebiet zugeteilt waren aus dem man anmeldete,sprich war man im Zwergen t1 ging nur die Tore ,bei den Elfen t1 nur Altar,war man im Land der Trolle war nur Anmeldung für Kreuzung usw.War man Solo und wollt sich in allen 3 BGs anmelden musst man sich 2 mal porten.
Allerdings konnte jeder in der Grp anmelden so das man sich halt (wollt man nur BGs machen) über die Gebiete verteilt hat war natürlich dann wiederum doof war wenn man zusammen PvE machte und nebenher BGs.

ps das mit dem NPC verwegselt Wolfner mit WoW zu damaliger zeit war das da noch so.Es ist allerding auch schwer im überblick zu behalter wer wem was wann abgekupfert hat.


----------



## Wolfner (8. Februar 2011)

Azddel schrieb:


> Da müsste ich mich nun aber schwer täuschen: wo soll denn dieser ominöse NPC für die Anmeldung der Szenarien gestanden haben?
> 
> 
> Kann sein, dass ich die ersten paar Wochen oder Monate keine Szenarien gespielt habe und es daher nicht weiß. Könnte aber auch sein, dass der kleine Button an der Minimap schon immer vorhanden war.
> ...




Ne, der Button war 100% nicht von Anfang an drinn. Kann ich dir von daher sagen, weil ich die Vorzüge von eben jenem Button das erste mal im Nordpass ausgekostet habe (sprich, ich war schon irgendwo in den 20ern mitm Level). Und als einer der schon in der CB dabei war, wäre mir der in den ersten beiden Tiers doch aufgefallen 
Als sie den Button reingepatcht haben ist mir ausserdem auch aufgefallen dass
a) Die Warteschlange höllisch verbuggt war (genug Spieler auf beiden Seiten angemeldet, trotzdem ewige Wartezeit - vielleicht erinnert sich noch jemand an die 10 Minuten Leerlauf zwischen den Szenarien in denen man gegen exakt dieselben Leute gekämpft hat und von denen man wusste, dass sie direkt nach Szenarienende wieder auf "anmelden" klicken) und
b) dass das System zur Auswahl des Szenarios (bei "alle anmelden") sich auch nicht unbedingt großer Fehlerfreiheit rühmen durfte (Schlangenpassage hoch 1000*e^10).


Der NPC war glaub ich in den Kriegscamps. Zugegebenermaßen, ich weiß nichtmehr, wo die überall gestanden sind, aber ich weiß noch eines ganz genau: WoW ist mit exakt derselben weltweiten Szenarienanmeldung etwa ein, zwei Monate später nachgezogen.
Auch von daher kann ich mit ziemlicher Sicherheit sagen, dass der Button nicht dabei war.

Und freilich sind die Szenarien in die Gebietskontrolle eingeflossen. Gerade deshalb gab es ja die Unterteilung und deshalb waren die Dinger auch nicht so schnell offen (im Gegensatz zu später, wo man sich kampagnenübergreifend anmelden konnte... übrigens auch erst mit dem Button).


@Churchak
Eben nicht.... siehe oben.


----------



## Pymonte (8. Februar 2011)

Wolfner, das ist Unsinn. Der Button war immer drin. Der ist sogar im Handbuch schon beschrieben (Seite 22, Button 24). Ich kann mich noch gut an meine erste Anmeldung in der Open Beta mit nem Kumpel erinnern... und die 25min Wartezeit auf Sz ^^

Ja, früher waren die Wartelisten nicht so toll und das System war definitiv noch nicht okay. Aber der Button existierte.


----------



## Wolfner (8. Februar 2011)

Dann muss ich mich korrigieren entschuldigen und hinzufügen: Es war die kampagnenüberspannende Anmeldung die da hinzugefügt wurde. Nicht der Button selbst.


Änderte aber immer noch nix drann, dass das Anmeldesystem furchtbar verbuggt war und eben diese Bugs einen Großteil der Wartezeit ausmachten.


----------



## Brummbör (8. Februar 2011)

nehmen wir mal an dass sich 50% der leute nicht über war informiert haben und abgesprungen sind weils ein rvr spiel ist, hättest dann aber noch immer 500k spieler. von denen sind bis heute wieviele geblieben? 80k? die gründe hierfür wurden oft genannt aber von mythic nicht erhört und in den foren wurde man als flamer beschimpft. möchte wissen wieviele spieler noch da wären wenn der ae wahn rechtzeitig eingebremst worden wäre. so ist der ruf ruiniert und die wenigsten spieler kommen nochmal zurück. bin auf die zukunft drakens gespannt wenn da jetzt auch noch paar raid leiter + teile ihrer gilden gehen. selbst wenn rift ein ranziger wow clon ist (jaja ich weiss super seelenbäume (am ende hast dann aber eh wieder nur paar über skillungen) und rifts als events (gingen mir aber schon in einer beta auf den zeiger))so machts aber einen fertigeren eindruck als war nach 2 jahren. beendet damit auch das märchen vom mmo das prinzipiell in nem unfertigen, halbgaren status auf den markt geschmissen werden muss.


----------



## Churchak (9. Februar 2011)

edit bah Zeitverschwendung zu antworten /em futter wieder wegräum


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (9. Februar 2011)

Richtig WAR war immer RVR und PVE in einem. Das wollten sie machen.
Wieso gibt es den einen Patch, in den man es direkt in eine Zone verlaggert hat und nicht mehr getrennt hatte. Man wollte immer PVE und RVR zusammen in einem Spiel.
Damals wurde auch gesagt, dass man zwar den PVP Content mit PVE nicht mitbestimmen kann, aber etwas beiträgt durch PQs eben. Das war ja damals in den Siegpunken mit enthalten. Die Items deuten ja auch darauf hin. Man bekommt ja im PVE völlig andere Items, die gar keinen RR haben. Das heißt im PVE könnte man an sich effektiv bis Maxlevel leveln, ohne je einmal RVR zu betreiben. Warum sollte man das machen, wenn man nicht will, dass Leute darüber leveln?

Das Problem war eben von Anfang an gab es gewisse Konzept schwächen und dazu zähle ich einfach, dass man von Anfang an die Zonen nicht getrennt hatte und damit deren Größe voneinander abhängt. Weswegen man sie heute nicht mehr umbauen kann, sondern immer neue Zonen einbringen muss oder eben ganz aufbrechen. Doch erst war es RVR/PVE, es gab ja auch NSC Mobs im RVR. Also an sich war ja WAR immer schon RVR/PVE, so wie das klassiche AV bei WOW eben. Was zur alten Zeit ja sehr cool war. Doch hat man gesehen, dass man eben mit dem Mix es enorm schwer hat. Man hat überall Fehler, Bugs und Probleme und einfach nicht die mittel, dies zu ändern. Warum auch immer man die mittel nicht hat. Aber das neue Team hat einen völlig anderen Kurs eingeschlagen, als dass alte Team. Das sieht man an vielen Dingen.

1. Klasen Balanced. Man sieht sie wollen es wie bei WOW. Gewisse Vereinheitlichung (Taktitken werden angeglichen, Nachteile angepasst etc.), so dass eben jeder gegen jeden kann. Obwohl es nie Ziel war, dass Fernkämpfer an sich gegen Nahkämpfer was zu melden haben, wenn diese mal im Nahkampf sind. Das war Ziel und Konzept. Man hatte die Tanks, die Nahkämpfer überleben, dann an sich die Fernkämpfer die den Nahkämpfer die Hölle heiß machen und sind die Nahkämpfer ran, sterben die Glaskanonen. 
2. Das Weg zu mehr RVR und mehr Renown, dass man eben schneller an die RR Items kommt und nicht über PVE aufstocken muss. Denn das neue Team will mehr reines RVR.

Es war von Anfang an ein Mix aus beiden und der Spruch mit Crafthammer etc., ist eher lächerlich. Denn diese Leute haben auch am Anfang gesagt, dass man an sich kein Crafting möchte und haben es dann doch auf Zwang eingebaut und viel gepatcht. Sie hätten sich das alles sparen können, in dem sie es einfach nicht machen! und alles übers PVE/RVR erwerbar machen.


----------



## Pymonte (9. Februar 2011)

PvE Items gehören aber nun nicht mehr zu den Spitzenitems. Die RR Items bekommt man nun sogar schneller als die PvE Items (da Dropluck unabhängig und keine Timer). Und das Balancing ist definitiv nicht nach WoW ausgerichtet. Ich spiele derzeit WoW und WAR (habe so eine Scoll geschenkt bekommen und schaue mir nun die neue alte Welt mal an) und muss sagen, die WoW BGs sind echt mal kacke. Nicht vom Aufbau her, sondern von den Spielern/dem Balancing. Es gibt in WoW keine PvP Tanks. Das merkt man. Die TTK ist enorm hoch. Alle spielen nur auf Dmg. Es gibt keine Heiler bzw keine, die auch andere richtig heilen wollen. Man merkt, dass WoW auf 1vs1 balanced wird und dass Blizzard das nicht wirklich hinkriegt^^

Sicher, auch das Balancing in WAR hat schwächen. Aber die sind weitaus geringer. Bis auf den DoK/WP fallen mir keine Karrieren ein, die ich als OP bezeichnen würde. Und selbst die beiden sind es nur mit sehr hohem RR. Es kann eben nicht jede Karriere in WAR alles. Es wird eben kein Einheitsbrei gemacht. 

Um mal auf deine Beispiele einzugehen: Ein Fernkämpfer hat auch immer noch nix zu melden, wenn ein nahkämpfer an ihm klebt. Wenn er gut ist kitet er und bleibt auf Distanz oder er ist Schatti und geht in Assault  Aber wenn er nicht gut ist, dann wird er innerhalb von wenigen Sekunden umgefräst. Tanks überleben Nahkämpfer auch immer noch, außer sie sind halt auf Support (e.g. 2händer) geskillt. Dafür machen sie dann aber mehr Schaden. 

Natürlich gleicht man die Karrieren zum Teil an. Gerade so gravierende Unterschiede wie bei WP/DoK müssen angeglichen werden, damit beide Seiten ähnliche Chancen haben. Dennoch haben die Karrieren noch einige Unterschiede in der Spielweise und Ausrichtung. Das gleiche bei jeder anderen Spiegelkarriere. WH und WE sind nicht identisch, sie spielen sich sogar recht unterschiedlich. BW und Sorc sind auch Spiegelkarrieren, dennoch sind sie nicht identisch und haben unterschiedliche vor und nachteile. 

Keine Karriere kann alles (im Gegensatz zu WoW, wo wohl nur noch Tanken und manchmal noch Heal als herausragende Besonderheit zählen, das aber nur im PvE). Und das Stein-Schere-Papier Prinzip ist imemr noch an erster Stelle. Einen HJ im alleingang zu besiegen ist für die meisten Karrieren sehr schwer bis unmöglich. Aber dafür ist WAR auch nciht ausgelegt wurden. Ein HJ ist eine Melee-Glaskanone. Er stirbt ganz einfach, wenn der Kampf zu lange dauert. Dafür macht er eben auch viel Schaden. In der Gruppe/KT relativiert sich das also.


----------



## Bluescreen07 (9. Februar 2011)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Ich spiele derzeit WoW und WAR (habe so eine Scoll geschenkt bekommen und schaue mir nun die neue alte Welt mal an)


Gibts das Srachenwirrwarr noch oder wurde da was gemacht?

Englischer Client --> Deutscher Server = deutsche Questtexte/NPC-Name...

oder muß man immer noch auf einen englischen Server um das Spiel komplett auf englischen zu spielen?


----------



## Makalvian (9. Februar 2011)

Bluescreen07 schrieb:


> Gibts das Srachenwirrwarr noch oder wurde da was gemacht?
> 
> Englischer Client --> Deutscher Server = deutsche Questtexte/NPC-Name...
> 
> oder muß man immer noch auf einen englischen Server um das Spiel komplett auf englischen zu spielen?



normalerweise hat bei mir immer /language 1 und das spiel komplett neustarten alles funktioniert also questtexte sowie auch npc namen


----------



## Rorgak (9. Februar 2011)

Keine Karriere kann alles (im Gegensatz zu WoW, wo wohl nur noch Tanken und manchmal noch Heal als herausragende Besonderheit zählen, das aber nur im PvE). _Und das Stein-Schere-Papier Prinzip ist imemr noch an erster Stelle. Einen HJ im alleingang zu besiegen ist für die meisten Karrieren sehr schwer bis unmöglich. Aber dafür ist WAR auch nciht ausgelegt wurden. Ein HJ ist eine Melee-Glaskanone. Er stirbt ganz einfach, wenn der Kampf zu lange dauert. Dafür macht er eben auch viel Schaden._ In der Gruppe/KT relativiert sich das also.
[/quote]

Zusammengefasst:
- prinzipiell soll stein schere papier gelten
- ein hj alleine zu besiegen ist für die meisten Karrieren schwer bis unmöglich [Widerspruch?]
- ein HJ ist eine GLASKANONE [die definititon von Glaskanone heißt max Schaden min. Überlebensfähigkeit, stimmt wohl so auch nicht oder?]


Welche Klasse wäre denn dann, wenn stein schere papier prinzipiell gilt, der Gegenpart? Tanks?? Gut Eisenbrecher ja aber die sind ja dummerweise auf der selben Seite ;-).

Achja und noch hierzu " WoW, wo wohl nur noch Tanken und manchmal noch Heal als herausragende Besonderheit zählen" naja es gibt wohl eben nur schaden, tanken und heilen.....oder bietet Warhammer mehr? *wunder*


----------



## Lucci (9. Februar 2011)

ja generell ein tank, also ich als sonni, war einer hexenkriegerin meist im 1on1 überlegen. natürlich weiß ich nicht welches equip sie hatten, aber da ich damals nur mit eroberer rumgelaufen bin denk ich ist der auserkorene dann einem hj auch überlegen
PS: ich hab 2-hand gespielt


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (9. Februar 2011)

Im Low Level sind die BGs derzeit enorm unbalanced. Das liegt aber leider auch daran, dass sie eben komplett die Talentverteilung verändert haben. Das Konzept der BGs, gefällt mir aber besser als das von WAR, da man durch Zergen bei WAR und zustellen des Spawnpunktes (was enorm schnell bei WAR geht), oft gewinnen kann. Gibt nur wenige Spawns, wo man alternativ herunter kommt. 

Nein bei WAR stört aber, eher diese Conter Mechanik im ganzen. Du weißt nicht was für Stats du gegen wenn hast. Denn dieser hat ja auch Stats, die direkt deine Beeinfluss.
Bei WOW hat man dafür Expertise und den Durchschlag. Das war es, alles andere reduziert nichts bei deinem Target. Das machen dann alles Skills.

Auch Balanced ist WAR nicht wirklich. Klar es gibt keine Klasse die OP ist. Es gibt aber etliche Skills die Überflüssig sind, Taktitken die enorm stark sind. Die AP Reg ist in meinen Augen völlig unbalanced. Das heißt nicht ,dass 1 Klasse OP ist und eine andere nicht. Sondern das einige Klassen durch ihre AP Ausgebremst werden und andere mit bestimmten Taktikten enorm stark werden, während andere keine Vergleichbaren Taktikten für ihre Aufgabe aufweisen.

In WOW darfste natürlich nicht die Klassen im Low Bereich sehene. Durch BoA und denn neuen Talentverteilungen, ist es enorm unbalanced. Aber es ist low, sie setzten fokus auf den Endgame bereich und in der Ini ist es wieder relativ balanced. Es fehlen oft auch Skills, ist bei WAR das selbe. Die BGs sind vom Konzept aber oft durchdachter. Meine tol Barad ist noch bissel ein Sorgenkind. Aber an sich, ist es nicht durch zergen getan und mit Friedhöfen und offenen ausweich möglichkeiten, gibt es fast nie ein zugestellte vom FH und wenn, wie Arathi Basin, geht es schnell vorbei. Bei WAR aber dauert der kampf ja immernoch lang, selbst wenn man Hoffnungslos unterlegen ist. Man kann einige SC nur über Zergen gewinnen und das machen die leute, weils dafür auch Renown gibt und victory Points, also auch Marken. Das ist etwas was mich an WAR stört.

Das mit den Skills ist aber eine lange Geschichte =), zu lang sonst schimpft ihr oder les es nicht ^^.
Aber kurz gesagt.
WOW ist der PVP Tank in der Arena nicht so stark. Aber im BG enorm. Er hat viele Aufgaben, die auf den ertsen Blick garnicht so da sind. Warum, weil er nicht durch Kollison im Weg steht oder durch einen Skill Namens Guard. Sondern durch etwas ganz anderes. Ich als Kriegertank habe Schockwelle, Entwaffen, Shield Slam, Concussion Blow, Demoshout, Thunderclap und Charge/Intercept, sowie Intervene. All diese Skills haben eine besondere Stärke, ich kann damit jemand beschützen oder Feinde bedrohen. Ich mach nicht viel Schaden. Im 1vs1, gewinne ich nicht weil ich Schaden machen. Ich gewinne, weil ich mein LEben verlängere und das anderer. In dem ich Schaden mindere, aber eine Bedrohung bin und sogar unter gewissem CC, kann ich noch Skills use. Hab ich Stille funzt Thunderclap nicht und Demoshout, aber ich kann ja noch Einschreiten. Bin ich gestunt, kann ich nichts machen, außer mit PVP Insi. Aber ohne sie, steht ich da, genau so bei Sheep etc. Mit spell reflection kann ich aber sehr gut Skills contern.
Ich hab um zu überleben aber noch Last Stand, Shieldblock, Shieldwall und Trinkets. Das heißt ich steh dann recht solide da und lang, was mich zu einem sehr gefährlichen Ziel macht. Es ist nicht so, dass ich ein Schildwall bilde an dem jemand vorbei muss, sondern ich bin ein sehr gefährliches zwergisches Objekt, was nicht stirbt nur durch wirklich Schaden und den Gegner zusetzt über CC und Schadensminderung an seinem Target! Das alles aktiv, nichts davon passiv.
Ich find die Tanks bei WAR schlecht. Klar im Tankwall super und alles. ABer ihre Skills sind teilweise falsch gesetzt, ihre AP Reg enorm schwankend und ihre Überlebensskills nur rare gesetzt. Dafür bekommen sie aber als erstes ne Schadenstaktikt ... was auch immer das für eine Idee sein soll. Ihr Spott ist ein Schadensbuff usw. Sie haben also teilweise Schadensaufgaben, CC nicht wirklich oder sowas wie Intervene. Wo man per Glyphe und Skill, sich im Rated BG sogar recht unbeliebt machen kann. 30% Schadens reduzieren, für alle Dots =) und zwei direkte Schläge abfangen ist schon gemein ^^.


----------



## Rorgak (9. Februar 2011)

"Ich find die Tanks bei WAR schlech."

Dem konnte ich leider nur zustimmen, diese Fähigkeiten- und Taktikverpeiltheit hat mich schon anfangs generft. Ich finde es schade. Denn die Klassen sehen schick aus.....und Item-Sets lösen bei mir Allergien aus ;-). WOW kann ich da nicht "mehr" beurteilen. So ist das Leben, und ohne Warhammer gibts auch eins und sogar ohne WoW ;-).


----------



## Churchak (9. Februar 2011)

Golrik schrieb:


> Ich find die Tanks bei WAR schlecht. Klar im Tankwall super und alles. ABer ihre Skills sind teilweise falsch gesetzt, ihre AP Reg enorm schwankend und ihre Überlebensskills nur rare gesetzt. Dafür bekommen sie aber als erstes ne Schadenstaktikt ... was auch immer das für eine Idee sein soll. Ihr Spott ist ein Schadensbuff usw. Sie haben also teilweise Schadensaufgaben, CC nicht wirklich oder sowas wie Intervene. Wo man per Glyphe und Skill, sich im Rated BG sogar recht unbeliebt machen kann. 30% Schadens reduzieren, für alle Dots =) und zwei direkte Schläge abfangen ist schon gemein ^^.



Allein der Abschnitt lässt mich fragen wie man mit soviel Gewissheit so wenig Wissen haben kann und dann auch noch davon so überzeugt sein kann Ahnung zu haben .......... wenn ich da an meinen Eisenbrecher denke fallen mir auf Anhieb auch viele tolle Sachen ein die er kann. /em E-Penis auspack .....

Perma Snare,Root,Stun und Wegschubsen als CC Möglichkeit ,dazu die Möglichkeit Gegner zu debuffen und sich selber + einen Verbündeten im Gegenzug zu buffen und damit besser/härter zu machen,Healdebuffs verteilen und dem Eidfreund seine Chance zu kritten hochtreiben.Man selber kann sich aus Root befreien und seine (und die des Eidfreunds) Block/Parriermöglichkeiten aktiv erhöhen.Taktiken die einen noch mal mehr Rüsstung geben,ganz zu schweigen von der Möglichkeit durch blosses im Weg stehen Feinde zu behindern oder mal eben Schaden von Verbündeten bei den es eng wird auf sich umzuleiten und sie so im Spiel zu halten.
Und das sind nur die fähigkeiten die ich brauch um meine Rolle als Tank und Supporter gerecht zu werden ........ wenn ich nun noch die Fähigkeiten anderer Skilllinien reinnehmen würde wär die Liste noch ne Ecke länger aber ich red von nem Tank nicht von nem 2 Hand/Beidhand Krieger..... 

Wenn ich dann so was lese wie "ihre überlebensfähigkeiten sind rar gesäht" und mir spontan so neckische Sachen wie Eidstein,100% Blocken oder schickes AE rooten/Ae wegschubsen (hach wie geil wenn da Abgründe in der Nähe sind) sprich alles Sachen die einem massiv die Lebensspanne erhöhen,einfallen dann weiss ich auch nimmer weiter was du noch alles haben willst (jaja ne wollmilchsau ala DK wohl).

Bevor ich es vergesse nur eine der 6 Tankklassen in WAR hat als 1. Taktikmöglichkeit eine die Schaden macht der Rest (das sind 5) bekommt so Sachen wie 50% schneller wieder aus aus dem CC,Chance auf mehr Leben oder ne Bariere die Schaden Absorbiert sprich in meinen Augen doch sehr deffensiv ausgerichtetes Zeug.

Im übrigen hast du das mit dem AE Spot wohl nie so richtig verstanden .......... nicht deine Leute machen da am Gegner 30% weniger Schaden ne alle betroffenen Feinde machen an DEINEN Leuten 30% weniger Schaden.Sprich mit so nem schicken richtig plaziertem AE Spot nimmste mal eben instant ~ 1/3 Schaden aus dem Spiel sprich das Ding ist im PvP noch geiler als im PvE.
Ach ja ab und an mal Groll in AP umwandeln sowie Verbündete die Prügel kassieren UND in deiner Nähe sind unter Schutz zunehmen um an Groll zu kommen ,stabilisiert den eigenen AP Haushalt enorm selbst wenn der Gegner dich ignoriert.

Du würdest besser fahren wenn du, anstat in nem Talentplaner alles zusammen zu zählen was bei nem Char möglich sein könnte,auch mal wirklich spielen würdest.Wobei scheint ja auch nix zu bringen du hast es ja wohl mal versucht und bist gescheitert ........ zumindest mit deinem IB.


----------



## Pymonte (10. Februar 2011)

> Zusammengefasst:
> - prinzipiell soll stein schere papier gelten
> - ein hj alleine zu besiegen ist für die meisten Karrieren schwer bis unmöglich [Widerspruch?]
> - ein HJ ist eine GLASKANONE [die definititon von Glaskanone heißt max Schaden min. Überlebensfähigkeit, stimmt wohl so auch nicht oder?]
> ...




Praktisch geantwortet:
* Es gilt Stein-Schere-Papier
* Ein HJ Solo zu besiegen können die wenigsten Karrieren (andere WEs, Chosen, DoKs). Dies ist kein Widerspruch, da Mythic auf Reichsebene balanced und nicht auf Karriereebene. Daher ist der HJ auch nicht OP, da WAR ein Gruppenspiel ist. Prinzipiell ist der Gegenpart zur Melee DD ein Tank. BG, BO und Chosen erfüllen diese Rolle auch ganz gut. Um die zu besiegen muss man sich schon sehr anstrengen. Stein-Schere-Papier gilt demnach auch für die Gruppenbalance (alles andere würde ja auf das 1on1 gesimpel von WoW hinauslaufen).
* Ein HJ ist eine Glaskanone...Er macht max Schaden und hat min. Überlebensfähigkeit... (im Gruppenspiel hält er halt mehr aus, dank Heiler und Tank, das gilt aber auch für die Feinde  Ich hoffe das verstehst du)

Es ging um einzigartige Fertigkeiten der Karrieren in meinem Bezug zu WoW. Nicht jede Karriere in WAR kann gut CCen (der HJ z.B. nicht.). Nicht jede Karriere kann gut Buffen bzw hat sinnvolle Buffs (Runi, Sonni als gute Buffer mal zu erwähnen). Nicht jede Karriere kann Schaden machen. Ja, es können sich alle auf "Dmg skillen" aber ein Heiler/Tank macht dennoch wenig Schaden im vergleich zu einem DD (ein Crit von nem Dmg-Tank ist ungefähr 1,5fach so viel Schaden wie der Autohit eines HJ... ). Das ist in WOW anders. Ein Dmg Tank/Heiler macht auch genauso viel Dmg wie ein DDler. Jede Karriere hat CC. Fast jede Karriere (wenn nicht sogar jede Karriere) kann sinnvoll buffen. Warum rennen wohl grad nur noch Schamis rum? Die Allround DD/Off Tanks/Healer/Ranged DD/Buffer? Außerdem haben die DDler (obwohl sie ja Stoffies, etc sein sollten) auch meistens verdammt viele Survival Fähigkeiten. Schilde, Procs und Debuffs machens in WOW möglich, dass fast jede Klasse gleich lang steht. Übertriebene Schadenszahlen machen es möglich, dass man selbst einen DK/Krieger two-hitten kann. Etwas, das in WAR so einfach nicht möglich ist. In WoW PvP gibt es kein Tanken. Und das ist wohl die größte Stärke von WAR, denn ein richtig guter Tank (nicht Dmg Tank) ist ein echt nerviger, fast untötbarer Gegner, der meist massiv Debuffen und stören kann.

Soweit verstanden?


----------



## Azddel (10. Februar 2011)

Ich bin ja eh der Meinung, dass man für simples Wow-PvP (und gleichartige Klone) verloren ist, wenn man einmal WAR PvP gespielt hat. Aber auf mich hört ja keiner :-)

Allein die Kollisonsabfrage spielt hier eine so riesige Rolle. Und eben: die Tanks, die in War tatsächlich eine (viele!) sinnvolle Aufgabe(n) erfüllen. In WoW - eher nicht.


----------



## zarix (21. Februar 2011)

Ich habe einen Neueinstieg gewagt und ich muss aus meiner Sicht enttäuschend festellen , das War nichts für mich ist . 

Vielleicht liegt es auch daran , das ich schon zuviele Jahre Wow gespielt habe .

Mir gefällt das Pvp in Wow eher . 

War könnte eher Leuten gefallen die noch kein anderes MMORPG gespielt haben. 

Es gibt nur noch einen deutschen Server , der einen wohl eher verdeutlichen sollte wie toll War ist .

Zu dem herrscht toten Stille in diversen War Foren .
Man sieht immer nur die selben Leute in den War Foren die noch aktive sind.

Auffällig ist auch , wie sehr sich die Spieler Ingame bemühen den Neulingen den Start so schön wie möglich zu gestallten .
Denn in War kann es sogar sein , das man als Neuling eine Chance bekommt in einer Top Gilde rein zukommen , da ihnen die alten Spieler ausgehen und sie sich mit Neulingen eine schönere Zukunft erhoffen , solang der Neuling am Ball bleibt und sein Ruf Rang steigert , stehen die Chancen gut für den Neuling. 
War ist auffällig Sozial vom Verhalten der Spieler im Vergleich zum großen Bruder . 

Aber Testet es selbst .


----------



## DerTingel (22. Februar 2011)

zarix schrieb:


> Auffällig ist auch , wie sehr sich die Spieler Ingame bemühen den Neulingen den Start so schön wie möglich zu gestallten .
> Denn in War kann es sogar sein , das man als Neuling eine Chance bekommt in einer Top Gilde rein zukommen , da ihnen die alten Spieler ausgehen und sie sich mit Neulingen eine schönere Zukunft erhoffen , solang der Neuling am Ball bleibt und sein Ruf Rang steigert , stehen die Chancen gut für den Neuling.
> War ist auffällig Sozial vom Verhalten der Spieler im Vergleich zum großen Bruder .



oh nein...es gibt nette leute dort? eine unverschämtheit...das muss man ändern. 
nun haben wir also den grund gefunden warum WAR gescheitert ist...die spieler sind nicht asozial genug wie man es eben aus anderen mmos gewohnt ist. 
schämt euch!


----------



## Louis Hunt (22. Februar 2011)

DerTingel schrieb:


> oh nein...es gibt nette leute dort? eine unverschämtheit...das muss man ändern.
> nun haben wir also den grund gefunden warum WAR gescheitert ist...die spieler sind nicht asozial genug wie man es eben aus anderen mmos gewohnt ist.
> schämt euch!



Sarkasmus hilft Warhammer Online nicht weiter. 
Es ist durchaus ein Problem, dass im T1 gut was abgeht und in T2-T3 nicht viel bis garnichts. Da ist man zwangsläufig auf das PvE angewiesen. Ob nun questen oder grinden das sollte einfach viel besser funktionieren. Mehr exp gleich mehr spaß. oder man müsste den testabo auf T3 erhöhen, damit wäre das level problem auch ein wenig gelöst.


----------



## Sîns (22. Februar 2011)

Also ich selber habe mir jetz auch wieder aus langeweile WAR mal runtergeladen.Und zu meiner Überraschung stellte ich fest das man im moment eine 2 Wochen Reaktivierung für seinen alten Account ( Kein Trial sondern der richtige eigene Account) bekommen hat.Wer sich also noch nicht sicher ist ob er Warhammer wieder anfangen will,sollte einfach sich mal den Clienten runterladen und die 2 Wochen ausnutzen.Ich finde es hat sich einiges getan,sei es in Grafischer wie auch in Spielmechanischer Weisse.Mir persönlich gefällt Warhammer im moment ganz gut und es lässt sich so spielen wie ich es mir damals gewünscht habe.Wie es allerdings in t2-t3 szenarien im moment aussieht kann ich nicht sagen,da ich nur einen alten 40er und einen neunen Charakter habe.Die T4 Szenarien allerdings waren auch noch in den frühen morgenstunden gut besucht.

Also um alles nochmal in einen schnellen Satz zu fassen : 
Jeder der überlegt wieder anzufangen sollte einfach die 2 Wochen reaktivierung nutzen und sich ein eigenes Bild machen.Kostet ja nichts der Spass.

LG und schönen Tag wünsch ich euch allen noch


----------



## zarix (22. Februar 2011)

Jo die Test Reaktvierung seines alten Accounts ist der ideal Weg zum testen . 

Warum machen die Tags über Wartungsarbeiten 13.00-19.00? 
Wahrscheinlich wegen den Amis .
Ich versuch mir immer einen neuen Weg zu finden um mir das spiel doch noch schmackhaft zu machen (mal eine andere Art von Klasse ausprobieren) und dann passiert immer was unerwartetes was einen dann wieder befrustet .


----------



## zarix (22. Februar 2011)

Ratten Grind finde ich aber ganz ok , da ich als Neuling durch das schnelle Lvln was neues Testen kann. 
Ich habe nen Cb , der rockt aber erst ab einen gewissen Ruf Rang . 
Mit ihm durch Sz´s den Ruf Rang zu lvln kotzt an auf dauer. 
Ich würd gerne mal ab lvl 40 mit einer Range Klasse, durch das lvln im Sz des Ruf Ranges gerne wissen ob es angenehmer ist von hinten einfach dumm drauf zu Casten^^. 
Hj´s und Löwen werden mir aber wahrscheinlich ein Strich durch die Rechnung machen.  
Wenn das der Fall sein sollte würde ich gern mal eine Hybrid melee Klasse antesten ,
da sie mehr aushalten als ein Cb .
Von daher finde ich Ratten Grind ok ^^.


----------



## Sîns (22. Februar 2011)

Ja die 6 Stunden Serverwartung finde ich auch nicht schön  Wollte doch endlich mal meinen Hexenjäger austesten / weiterleveln.
Aber naja jetz gibts wieder etwas Zeit um das Buffedforum unsicher zu machen  Wer ingame mal intresse hat was zu Starten kann mich gerne anschreiben mal  
Momentan bin ich auf Ordnungsseite aktiv

Serverrakenwald
Name:Sins
Klasse:Hexenjäger

Würde mich über ingame action mit paar Leuten freuen  
LG Sins 

Und an Zarix.
Falls du für beide Seiten offen bist empfehle ich dir mal einen Auserkorenen der auf 2H Waffen geskillt ist.
Sogesagt ne Dose mit Wumms xD
Viele sagen das Chosen und 2h schlecht sein,aber mit meinem alten 40er hatte ich einen heiden Spass.Sei es im RvR,PvP oder Pve.


----------



## Sîns (22. Februar 2011)

Und wen ich richtig sehe sind die Server jetz schon wieder Online laut 
http://www.warherald.com/warherald/NewsOverview.war
See you in WAR

WARGHHHHH


----------



## zarix (22. Februar 2011)

JO danke mal testen  .


----------



## DerTingel (22. Februar 2011)

Louis schrieb:


> Sarkasmus hilft Warhammer Online nicht weiter.
> Es ist durchaus ein Problem, dass im T1 gut was abgeht und in T2-T3 nicht viel bis garnichts. Da ist man zwangsläufig auf das PvE angewiesen. Ob nun questen oder grinden das sollte einfach viel besser funktionieren. Mehr exp gleich mehr spaß. oder man müsste den testabo auf T3 erhöhen, damit wäre das level problem auch ein wenig gelöst.




weiss nicht ob mit dem heutigen patch die änderungen vom test-server auf die live-server aufgespielt wurde, da ich es noch nicht testen konnte...aber diese änderungen werden sicherlich schon einiges an leben ins t2 und t3 hauchen.
die rufrang sets sind leichter zu erwerben und die rufrang anforderungen wurden teils massiv runtergeschraubt.
das wichtigste aber wird sein, der rufrang kann nun doppelt so hoch sein wie das level,sprich man "verpasst" keinen ruf mehr, wenn man lediglich durch rvr und sz levelt. die letzten male als ich im t2/t3 unterwegs war, musste ich alle 2-3gebietseroberungen erstmal ~20minuten grinden um das nächste lvl zu erreichen, damit ich wieder ruf bekomme. 
mal sehen wie sich diese änderungen auswirken.

ps: mir hilft sarkasmus aber enorm weiter um durch den tag zu kommen


----------



## zarix (22. Februar 2011)

Ich hoffe es ist Patchday, da kann ich wenigstens verkraften , das der Server jetzt zum 2ten mal Down ging .


----------



## Sîns (22. Februar 2011)

Ja man die sollen sich mal entscheiden.
Schlimm sowas.Und das nur weil bei ein paar leuten 50 % Krit gefehlt hat.
Das hätten se auch morgen fixen können oder so...
Patchday hätte se glaub ich angekündigt,die haben einfach nur irgendwas verpeilt anscheind


----------



## C0ntra (22. Februar 2011)

Die Wartung wurde ursprünglich bis spätestens 19:30 angekündigt, bloß das sie eher zu Ende war heißt nicht, dass die Server zwischenzeitlich nicht doch wieder heruntergefahren werden, wenn es zu Problemen kommt.


----------



## Sîns (22. Februar 2011)

Jo ist ja auch besser so als das sie die Probleme ignorieren.
Dann wären wir ja schon fast in WehohWeh hier,und das wollen wir doch nicht xD


----------

